# Latest news on April Jones - not a discussion thread thank you



## Attack Mode

This is going around on twitter, so thought I would ask here if people can spread the word throughout the net etc.

BBC News - Missing girl: Police search in Machynlleth

A photo of her.


----------



## DoggieBag

Not that far from me "as the crow flies". Hope she is safe.


----------



## MCWillow

'She was seen getting into a van' - I am fearing the worst, and hoping for the best 

What on _earth_ was she doing out at 7.30pm?

Its now dark at 7.30, and she should have been in bed - where the hell were her parents?


----------



## paddyjulie

already shared on FB .. hell I hope she is found safe. 
my second thought was the same as Willa ., the baby should have been in bed..


----------



## Guest

sky news picking this up now , lets hope shes found safe


----------



## Attack Mode

New pic - Missing 5 year old girl: Police search in Machynlleth « Child Alerts uk

Believed to be in her school uniform and a purple padded jacket.


----------



## DoggieBag

Machynlleth is such a quiet place. Proof nowhere is safe nowadays.


----------



## Guest

willa said:


> The fact she was seen getting into a Van, surely means the worst ??


depends it's either going to go one of two ways. she will either be too 'hot' to handle and hopefully (fingers crossed) whoever taken her will let her go OR the other
7.30pm is late for a child of that age to be out , i mean fgs , it's getting dark now by then


----------



## paddyjulie

I feel sick . It's a parents worst nightmare


----------



## Cloudygirl

DoggieBag said:


> Machynlleth is such a quiet place. Proof nowhere is safe nowadays.


Exactly it's a very quiet place. Not where you'd expect something like this to happen at all. Her poor parents!!


----------



## MCWillow

I feel for parents - I really _do_, I am a mum myself - my son went missing for an hour, and I only found out after he was found - but still my blood ran cold, and my heart almost stopped and I couldnt stop shaking.

But a voice at the back of my head is still asking 'what the hell were they _thinking _letting a five year play out in the dark at 7.30 at night, she should have been in bed, or at least in her jimjams ready for bed'

I have the same thoughts about Maddies parents.


----------



## Attack Mode

The supposed type of van used. (via twitter, not an official source).


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> The supposed type of van used. (via twitter, not an official source).


I assume her friends were also only age 5 - it makes u wonder how accurate their description of the Van is !


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> I assume her friends were also only age 5 - it makes u wonder how accurate their description of the Van is !


Which is why I guess the police are using the following wording.



> Police are increasingly concerned for the whereabouts of a five year girl from Machynlleth.
> 
> April Jones was last seen playing with her friend on their bikes near to garages in the town at around 19:30hrs this evening.
> 
> April was seen getting into a *light coloured van or van sized vehicle* which then drove off.
> 
> Police ask anyone with any information to call them on 101.


----------



## Attack Mode

New photos released - Missing Girl in Machynlleth

I really hope she is found safe and well.


----------



## new westie owner

Got lump in my throat hearing this on news  as my autistic son went missing for 22 hours 2 weeks ago he is 19 though (but very vulnerable ) so i know the feeling we were lucky our son was found


----------



## tinaK

I do hope they find her safe.... but what is a 5 year old doing out at 7:30 PM? It's dark by then now.


----------



## MissShelley

I was going to start a thread, but was hoping I would wake up to hear April had been found  

I'm gutted.... Mach isn't far from us at all, and I work in Welshpool. I know a few police officers who work for Dyfed Powys ( I look after their children ) And know that they will do everything they can to help find her. 

Keeping everything crossed that she returns home safe


----------



## Pointermum

That poor little girl , praying she is found safe 

As for a 5 year old outside a 7.30pm :mad5: My daughter will be 5 in Jan and by 6.30pm she is bathed, fed, in her PJ's and a story book being read to her, ready for a 7pm bed time :incazzato:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

like a lot of people have said why was this girl out at that time of night... on the other hand, lets hope for her own safety she comes back soon


----------



## Rikalaily

God I feel sick, I hope she's found safe and well soon  

At 7pm my 2, 5 & 7 year olds were in bed, my 10 year old went up at 8pm. I only started letting my 10 & 7 year olds play together outside this year, everyone calls me over protective but I'd rather be that and know where they are and safe than anything else.


----------



## Guest

was hoping to wake up to much better news this morning , its not looking great now is it poor little mite


----------



## lolhall

My 5 year old is safely in bed by 7.30 and he isn't even allowed to play out of the garden. I always have Rosie in the garden with them cos she alerts me if anyone is near and I know she would never let anyone in the garden to the kids including family if I wasn't there. 
But whoevers fault it is it isn't the little girls hope she is found safe and well bless her xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gem88

i was so hoping she would have been found by now.
im so grateful we live in a small village where everyone knows everyone and sees everything (its how rumours start but i'll never not know whats going on) C is 8 tomorrow but even he has to be in by 7 unless he's playing in someones house. if he's just playing in the close he has to be in the garden at minimum by 7. our dogs and everyone elses would go mental if anyone was around that shouldnt be xx


----------



## westie~ma

Prayers for this little ones safe return xx


----------



## DoggieBag

The local community are appealing for more volunteers to assist with the search. If anyone is wanting to assist (and lives local etc) report to Machynlleth leisure centre.


----------



## simplysardonic

Poor little mite, I hope she's found safe, she must be so frightened, really too young to have been playing out that time of day, especially as the nights draw in, even in an area considered 'safe'. I don't believe there are any safe areas


----------



## DoodlesRule

Poor little mite & her family, pray she is found safe & well



gem88 said:


> i was so hoping she would have been found by now.
> im so grateful we live in a small village where everyone knows everyone and sees everything (its how rumours start but i'll never not know whats going on) C is 8 tomorrow but even he has to be in by 7 unless he's playing in someones house. if he's just playing in the close he has to be in the garden at minimum by 7. our dogs and everyone elses would go mental if anyone was around that shouldnt be xx


From what I heard on the radio believe it is a small quiet village too. Seen various studies recently saying we are damaging children by being over protective and should let them play out on their own. This is why few do, what a sad world. Until we can trust the justice system to lock such offenders away for life doubt things will change


----------



## Attack Mode

diablo said:


> was hoping to wake up to much better news this morning , its not looking great now is it poor little mite


I was hoping for the same.

The Dyfed Powys Police website is currently having problems (due to amount of visitors I guess).

But a dedicated incident number has now been set up - 0300 2000 333


----------



## harley bear

Saw this on the news just before the school run this morning! 
Makes me sick to my stomach that people would do such a thing to a child! God knows what that poor girl is going through 

Imo the parents want a good fkin hiding for not watching their daughter! Shes 5 ffs! :incazzato:


----------



## Pointermum

DoodlesRule said:


> Poor little mite & her family, pray she is found safe & well
> 
> From what I heard on the radio believe it is a small quiet village too. Seen various studies recently saying we are damaging children by being over protective and should let them play out on their own. This is why few do, what a sad world. Until we can trust the justice system to lock such offenders away for life doubt things will change


There is a time of day to be out playing and 7.30pm as the nights draw in is not one of them ! I give my children freedom, like my 11 year old now takes himself to school and back on the bus , walks to the local bus stop and was allowed out to play when he was around 9 years old (with a group of friends and checked in regularly). I hate seeing kids of 2-6 years old out playing with no supervision. Where i live you don't see it but on the council estate where my sister lives there all out until all hours and yes some must be no older than two


----------



## colliemerles

_i am praying she is found safe and well, but the more time that passes the more sick i feel,_


----------



## harley bear

Pointermum said:


> There is a time of day to be out playing and 7.30pm as the nights draw in is not one of them ! I give my children freedom, like my 11 year old now takes himself to school and back on the bus , walks to the local bus stop and was allowed out to play when he was around 9 years old (with a group of friends and checked in regularly). I hate seeing kids of 2-6 years old out playing with no supervision. Where i live you don't see it but on the council estate where my sister lives there all out until all hours and yes some must be no older than two


Doesnt matter what time of day it is a 5yo should never be out alone 

Bad parenting happens in many different ways and imo this is one of the worst:thumbdown:


----------



## Attack Mode

A search team based in the West Midlands are now en-route. Shows you how everyone comes together at times of need.


----------



## gem88

DoodlesRule said:


> Poor little mite & her family, pray she is found safe & well
> 
> From what I heard on the radio believe it is a small quiet village too. Seen various studies recently saying we are damaging children by being over protective and should let them play out on their own. This is why few do, what a sad world. Until we can trust the justice system to lock such offenders away for life doubt things will change


must admit it took me a while to relax and let him out on his own. thankfully though they're never on their own, all in groups, the youngest is about 5/6 and the oldest is about 11 (all go to the same school) but theres always a parent milling about making sure we can see them.


----------



## Lavenderb

My youngest is almost 6 and he's never out of my sight unless in the house or at school. Makes me want to shake the parents and say 'how could you risk your baby like that'.
I'm praying there is a good outcome to this.


----------



## emmaviolet

Poor little mite, I hope she is found safe and well but I really have my doubts.

7.30 PM is getting very dark now, i wouldn't allow a 5 year old out at that time, she is very young to be out without a parent anyway, i was out 7.30 last night and was remarking that it was as dark as 11 now the winter is coming and I felt vulnerable being out with a dog.


----------



## cats galore

words fail me. my youngest is 10 and he still isn't allowed out by himself or with friends. the world is not a safe place. i have shivers running through me reading this. i pray she will be found safe and well but fear the worst for her


----------



## suzy93074

Praying for her safe return  just so awful - I do wish some parents would take more care with their children


----------



## Guest

I hope she's found safe and well.

I agree with the others who have said "why was she outside at 7.30pm unsupervised?" It's dark out there at this time. I'm nearly 20 years older than April and I feel very vunerable outside at that time (due to it being dark). When I was 5, I wasn't allowed out to play unless an adult was there to supervise. 

Anyway I am hoping she has a safe return.


----------



## Guest

helicopters now been deployed Missing April Jones: Search Intensifies just read they are only treating it as an abduction case as of today , why not yesterday when she went missing


----------



## missP

poor little thing, hope she is found safe and well.

there was an attempted abduction in glasgow yesterday. 2 men in a white van, one jumped out and chased a 12 yr old girl who was on her way home from school, luckily she was able to get to her nearby house.

sick sick people!!!


----------



## Attack Mode

diablo said:


> helicopters now been deployed Missing April Jones: Search Intensifies just read they are only treating it as an abduction case as of today , why not yesterday when she went missing


Because a set list of critera have to be met before a missper becomes a abduction. (CRA activation)

The one point that did not meet the guidelines is information available to the public (i.e there is confusion of the van colour, or if it was a van, etc.)

But the decision has been made to elevate it from a Misper to launching a CRA (child rescue alert).

ETA: I am not sure when the CRA was launched exactly. May of been today or even late last night.


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> Because a set list of critera have to be met before a missper becomes a abduction.
> 
> The one point that did not meet the guidelines is information available to the public (i.e there is confusion of the van colour, or if it was a van, etc.)
> 
> But the decision has been made to elevate it from a Misper to launching a CRA (child rescue alert).


bit ridiculous though really isnt it? especially when the news broke she had been seen getting into a van


----------



## suewhite

you have all said what I was going to say so will just say.I pray she is found safe and well, but the van makes me think the worse so hope I am wrong.


----------



## vampirecatladyx

MCWillow said:


> 'She was seen getting into a van' - I am fearing the worst, and hoping for the best
> 
> What on _earth_ was she doing out at 7.30pm?
> 
> Its now dark at 7.30, and she should have been in bed - where the hell were her parents?


I did think that too!!!
I have a 4 year old and I never let her out of my sight if she's out in the street....but what's done is done, irrelevant now!

I just hope they find her safe and well, but I am not confident they will :-(


----------



## Attack Mode

diablo said:


> bit ridiculous though really isnt it? especially when the news broke she had been seen getting into a van


Just checked, the CRA was activated this morning I believe. It makes no difference to the initial action taken by the local force etc.

It just kicks into action a national response, with the assistance of all police forces, missing person agencies etc. The media also play a big part, they all have an agreement to disrupt *any* programme to broadcast any information requested.


----------



## Attack Mode

Sky News are saying she entered the van through the drivers door.

ETA: Dyfed Powys Police: "April may have got into the vehicle with the driver or it could have been a left hand drive. Officers appeal for people to bear that in mind."


----------



## Happy Paws2

I do hope she's OK but after this length of time it's not looking good, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Attack Mode

There has been much confusion about the time she disappeared, with 7pm and 7:30pm banded around.

This report from the grandmother seems to suggest it was earlier than 7pm.

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/nor...of-april-jones-tells-of-shock-55578-31949985/


----------



## willa

Sky News reporting she appeared to enter the van 'willingly', could this suggest she knew the person ? Or maybe she was bribed with sweets, or a trip to an icecream shop ?

Hope to god she's found - but i don't think it'll have a happy ending


----------



## Guest

willa said:


> Sky News reporting she appeared to enter the van 'willingly', could this suggest she knew the person ? Or maybe she was bribed with sweets, or a trip to an icecream shop ?
> 
> Hope to god she's found - but i don't think it'll have a happy ending


you know thinking about it , it probably wasnt that she 'willingly' went anywhere with anyone she knew , she probably didnt know them , 5 year olds (thinking back to when my kids were that age) are so , so trusting kids that age have no perception of danger


----------



## Guest

diablo said:


> you know thinking about it , it probably wasnt that she 'willingly' went anywhere with anyone she knew , she probably didnt know them , 5 year olds (thinking back to when my kids were that age) are so , so trusting kids that age have no perception of danger


I've been reading updates on this situation. So sad to hear she hasn't been found yet. 

April's family must be going out of their mind with worry, I hope she is found safe and well.


----------



## Attack Mode

As part of the CRA (Child Rescue Alert) a nationwide digital billboard campaign is about to be launched with her face etc.


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal

I hate reading stuff like this - i have 4 kids 7, 11, 12 and 15 and they hate me for being so protective (i only let my daughter out alone and never after 6pm ).

You cannot trust people no matter where you live and i bet her parents are worried sick.

That being said, i just cannot for the life of me understand how people can let thier precious little ones be out alone at any time of the day 


I really hope that this little one is found safe and well.


----------



## Guest

la468 said:


> I've been reading updates on this situation. So sad to hear she hasn't been found yet.
> 
> April's family must be going out of their mind with worry, I hope she is found safe and well.


i agree its a godawful situation and my heart goes out to them , cannot imagine what they are going through


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> As part of the CRA (Child Rescue Alert) a nationwide digital billboard campaign is about to be launched with her face etc.


Shouldn't that have been done earlier ? bless her 

News conference at 4.30pm


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> Shouldn't that have been done earlier ? bless her
> 
> News conference at 4.30pm


There is a set process for the CRA.

Indeed it is extremely rare that the CRA is activated in the UK. (That said it is not that old). Most missing children incidents don't get CRA status.

So far many things have been done that fall under CRA (even prior to it being given CRA status).


----------



## CharleyRogan

Is the CRA like the Amber Alert?

My little brother is 5, and he lives in a quiet town, but under no circumstance is he allowed out at 7:30, he is in the bath then his PJs. He isn't even allowed to the shop at the end of the road. 

What was that little girl doing out especially on a school night? I hope she is found safe and well


----------



## Attack Mode

CharleyRogan said:


> Is the CRA like the Amber Alert?
> 
> My little brother is 5, and he lives in a quiet town, but under no circumstance is he allowed out at 7:30, he is in the bath then his PJs. He isn't even allowed to the shop at the end of the road.
> 
> What was that little girl doing out especially on a school night? I hope she is found safe and well


It's like the Amber Alert used in the US.

Iit seems her and her mum had just returned from a parents evening in school. Her mum went in to make tea, and left April outside to play with friends while she did so.

Ten minutes later her mum went out to get her, and she had gone.


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> It's like the Amber Alert used in the US.
> 
> Iit seems her and her mum had just returned from a parents evening in school. Her mum went in to make tea, and left April outside to play with friends while she did so.
> 
> *Ten minutes later her mum went out to get her, and she had gone.*


easy done and i bet she is so regretting things now i read earlier that only 2000 people live in the whole of the village that they come from , now that isnt a lot of people at all so no doubt its something the family didnt expect at all


----------



## Attack Mode

S*** local man arrested.


----------



## Guest

Man has been arrested. Police conference on Sky news now.


----------



## we love bsh's

oh dear i hope the little mite is ok


----------



## CharleyRogan

Have they found her if someone has been arrested?


----------



## suzy93074

Is she ok???


----------



## Attack Mode

CharleyRogan said:


> Have they found her if someone has been arrested?


No she is still missing (presumed alive by local police). The arrest was made within the last 60 minutes so still "fresh".


----------



## Attack Mode

The 46 year old was a known "person of interest" with a car who fitted the description given (van like). They had been trying to trace him since last night, and spotted him walking outside Machynlleth.


----------



## sharonbee

Has anyone heard anything? if she isn't found her parents must be going out of their mind, they would never forgive themselves for letting her play out at that time. 
Mine were all in bed by 6.30pm at that age. 
Sometimes things happen and you blame yourself when things like this happens, I remember losing my little girl in Tunisia,we were a family of 6 and we were on the beach and had started packing everything away, set off walking back towards the hotel chatting and carrying all the bags, towels, kids toys etc and not realised my youngest daughter had wondered off,she had decided to run back to the sea to wash out her bucket and spade and none of us had noticed her running back.
I suddenly looked round to see she weren't with us,panic struck, suddenly my eldest daughter spotted her walking with a Tunisian man she ran off shouting her when Laura let go of the mans hand and ran back to us, she was so upset and we were so relieved, my daughter was only 6 at the time and said she was taken by who she thought were Germans who she couldn't understand and they handed her to the Tunisian who she still didn't understand. 

After that I never let my children out of my sight and made sure I was aware of all the family being together for the rest of the holiday. We were lucky, it could have been much worse.


----------



## we love bsh's

Attack Mode said:


> The 46 year old was a known "person of interest" with a car who fitted the description given (van like). They had been trying to trace him since last night, and spotted him walking outside Machynlleth.


that van will be getting striped right now if its him they will no very soon her dna will be there.

If its him she could be at his home i really hope its not too late


----------



## willa

God please let this lead to her safe return.


----------



## DoggieBag

Local police have now closed a 17 mile long stretch of road. 

They found his van dumped up the road from where he was picked up. 

So she may be close to that vans location.


----------



## jenniferx

Oh god, I hope the poor child is safe.


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> Local police have now closed a 17 mile long stretch of road.
> 
> They found his van dumped up the road from where he was picked up.
> 
> So she may be close to that vans location.


Hearing (currently also getting backed up in sorts by Sky News as I type). there is parts of that road getting alot of interest...areas taped off etc and police air support above. One a few miles away (just mentioned on Sky News) and another about 12 miles away.


----------



## Guest

Missing April Jones: 46-Year-Old Man Arrested


----------



## Staceyxxx

I have a awful feeling with them cordoning the road off


----------



## CavalierOwner

Watching sky news now!  I really hope that she is found safe and well.


----------



## we love bsh's

me too why would he be there walking along hedge rows on a wet day,its strange i think she's there


----------



## willa

Staceyxxx said:


> I have a awful feeling with them cordoning the road off


Same  But we have to keep hoping she'll be found alive - atm there is no evidence she has come to harm


----------



## Pointermum




----------



## tinaK

Please let her be OK... please


----------



## Guest

have an awful feeling about this , police dont just arrest someone for nothing her parents must be going out of their minds now


----------



## tinaK

> The suspect - whom police had been 'actively looking for


Looks like they knew who the suspect was


----------



## DoggieBag

Local coastguard teams are now scrambling to head inland to search the river.


----------



## tinaK

> He said the suspect is a local man and drives a vehicle similar to the one in the police appeal. He was walking by the side of the road, a couple of miles outside the town, when he was seized.
> 
> "We were keen to trace him," Mr Bevan added.


  not looking good


----------



## tinaK

News just said a woman (maybe a relative) has just been seen been driven through the cordon in tears


----------



## westie~ma

cloversmum said:


> News just said a woman (maybe a relative) has just been seen been driven through the cordon in tears


My heart sank when I heard this on the news just now 

*praying*


----------



## DoggieBag

The local mountain rescue team are now scrambling for a night search. And there is a dive team en route.


----------



## tinaK

The man arrested is a known sex offender


----------



## MissShelley

Keeping everything crossed for April  

I just hope that her parents get closure one way or another  

As for the circumstances, I make no judgements, and on the mans arrest I make no comment, I just hope they have got it right first time and havent just ruined an innocents man's life


----------



## DoggieBag

2 lifeboats launched connected to this incident.


----------



## willa

DoggieBag said:


> The local mountain rescue team are now scrambling for a night search. And there is a dive team en route.


Do u live in that area ?


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> 2 lifeboats launched connected to this incident.


And a RAF SAR Sea King.

I am shocked that Sky News have just named the man arrested. He may be innocent.


----------



## DoggieBag

willa said:


> Do u live in that area ?


Fairly close and have connections to search and rescue.


----------



## Muze

Still keeping fingers crossed for her safe return home.

I so so hope this story is not as grim as it's starting to sound.

Our thoughts are with her and her family, can't imagine what they must be going through


----------



## paddyjulie

Oh dear...i hope she is safe ... sitting hear just waiting and hoping


----------



## Attack Mode

cloversmum said:


> News just said a woman (maybe a relative) has just been seen been driven through the cordon in tears


This? Toys taken in car through Machynlleth police cordon - ITV News


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> Erm urgh this Man who's been arrested has 2 young Children !


One of which was playing with April last night. Remember though he may be innocent.


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> One of which was playing with April last night. Remember though he may be innocent.


Gets more and more suspicious

Also i thought the Press were banned from naming their suspect ? Surely if the Police don't release it, the press shouldn't !!


----------



## Lavenderb

I've got a sick feeling in my stomach just waiting for news. God knows how her parents must be feeling if they haven't found her yet. Please let her be found alive.


----------



## suzy93074

The longer it is the worse the feeling of grim news  surely they will have a lead now with this arrest?


----------



## emmaviolet

dear me, this poor little mite, what an awful thing to be happening, sadly i think this doesn't end well for poor april.

just said on the news that they were looking for him last night, maybe already on the register?


----------



## Attack Mode

Press conference in 90 minutes.


----------



## Lavenderb

Attack Mode said:


> Press conference in 90 minutes.


I don't like the sound of that. Surely if she was found alive it would be announced straight away.


----------



## we love bsh's

Lavenderb said:


> I don't like the sound of that. Surely if she was found alive it would be announced straight away.


I agree


----------



## ClaireLouise

Lavenderb said:


> I don't like the sound of that. Surely if she was found alive it would be announced straight away.


I agree, very sad


----------



## rona

This sounds so like the little girl from Littlehampton


----------



## willa

rona said:


> This sounds so like the little girl from Littlehampton


Sorry to ask but what girl ?


----------



## Attack Mode

Lavenderb said:


> I don't like the sound of that. Surely if she was found alive it would be announced straight away.


They have said no big announcements will be made (unless something happens by 9:30pm). It's just to provide a quick update. I guess they are keen to keep the whole thing in the public eye as much as possible.


----------



## rona

willa said:


> Sorry to ask but what girl ?


Sarah Payne

Sounds almost identical


----------



## Cloudygirl

i would normally agree about the child being out late etc. but I don't know how many of you know that part of Wales?

Mach is a town but it's got a population of less than the village in the midlands where I grew up. It's teeny, pretty much everyone knows each other and nothing ever happens in Mach. I bet if you look at the police stats there is barely any crime.


----------



## emmaviolet

Cloudygirl said:


> i would normally agree about the child being out late etc. but I don't know how many of you know that part of Wales?
> 
> Mach is a town but it's got a population of less than the village in the midlands where I grew up. It's teeny, pretty much everyone knows each other and nothing ever happens in Mach. I bet if you look at the police stats there is barely any crime.


really means nothing, evil is not discerning about where it lives.

soham was a very small town too.


----------



## emmaviolet

rona said:


> Sarah Payne
> 
> Sounds almost identical


sadly it has been in my mind too.


----------



## DoggieBag

Cloudygirl said:


> i would normally agree about the child being out late etc. but I don't know how many of you know that part of Wales?
> 
> Mach is a town but it's got a population of less than the village in the midlands where I grew up. It's teeny, pretty much everyone knows each other and nothing ever happens in Mach. I bet if you look at the police stats there is barely any crime.


I agree it is the last place you would think this would happen. Though it was the location of an armed robbery last year. A trio of men travelled from Birmingham especially.


----------



## MissShelley

DoggieBag said:


> I agree it is the last place you would think this would happen. Though it was the location of an armed robbery last year. A trio of men travelled from Birmingham especially.


I remember that, because the men were suspected to be in Welshpool, in the Buttington area which is where I work and they locked the place down, no one could enter and no one could leave....


----------



## willa

TWITTER FULL OF 'RIP' TWEETS !! What's going on ? nothing said yet on Sky News ?


----------



## Guest

There is another police conference starting now on Sky news. No updates as of yet, April still missing.


----------



## Attack Mode

Twitter can attract some sick people at times.


----------



## willa

la468 said:


> There is another police conference starting now on Sky news. No updates as of yet, April still missing.


Thankgod there's still *HOPE* she's alive

God bless her you little princess


----------



## Attack Mode

The vehicle is a left hand Land Rover Discovery. So not a van as thought (based on the 7 year old eyewitness). But the L/H drive fits the other evidence of April entering on what would normally be the drivers side.


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> The vehicle is a left hand Land Rover Discovery. So not a van as thought (based on the 7 year old eyewitness). But the L/H drive fits the other evidence of April entering on what would normally be the drivers side.


I was just about to post this. The car was a left hand drive.


----------



## willa

So would this Car have a foreign number plate ?


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies

How dare he :incazzato: makes my skin shiver, my stomach turn and my eyes well. It's simply to awful to comprehend what could of happened to her. My son is 6 years old and it's too close for comfort. However, my boy never ever plays out that late or without me watching him. He hates it and it's uncool but he's my human baby and I sit on the step divering watching on his Bmx. 7:30 is bedtime here. But the soham two and Maddie put the fear in me to this day. Now this?


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> So would this Car have a foreign number plate ?


No it's a UK "L" reg. There are quite a few UK reg LH drive vehicles.


----------



## WriterC

Could I just remind people that being on the internet is not a defence if you libel someone. And while you may think it's OK to take the risk for yourself, this website's owners, as the legal publisher of all comments on this website, are equally responsible in the eyes of the law.


----------



## goodvic2

WriterC said:


> Could I just remind people that being on the internet is not a defence if you libel someone. And while you may think it's OK to take the risk for yourself, this website's owners are equally responsible under the eyes of the law as the legal publisher of all your comments.


What is this in reference to?


----------



## ClaireLouise

goodvic2 said:


> What is this in reference to?


;p; i thought the same too


----------



## WriterC

willa said:


> Gets more and more suspicious
> 
> Also i thought the Press were banned from naming their suspect ? Surely if the Police don't release it, the press shouldn't !!


No. The only way to ban the press from doing anything is by legal action. You could get all the editors together and ask nicely as is what happened with Prince Harry's time in Afghanistan, but that's very unusual.

The press can print anything they want - but they will be responsible for the consequences. As is, if multiple sources are naming the suspect then that's a justification for printing it.

The BBC has the strictest codes for printing/broadcasting information and that's two independent sources confirming it. That's why they were seen as so behind others when reporting the 7/7 bombings.


----------



## WriterC

goodvic2 said:


> What is this in reference to?


It's a reminder. I'm not saying anyone has already libelled anyone, though in my opinion some have come staggeringly close.


----------



## ClaireLouise

WriterC said:


> It's a reminder. I'm not saying anyone has already libelled anyone, though in my opinion some have come staggeringly close.


I havent read every page but I have only read opinions, nothing more and we are all entitled to them


----------



## Attack Mode

WriterC said:


> It's a reminder. I'm not saying anyone has already libelled anyone, though in my opinion some have come staggeringly close.


A reminder I had already made.  (But more as a pre-warning for what _could_ become a contempt of court offence).

Oh and nobody here has committed any libel. Before accusing people of defamation, I suggest you look into the Act of Parliament concerned, and the requirements needed for an offence to have beeen carried out.

The comments I have read (all of them) would in my (legal) knowledge fall within what is known as "Fair Comment".


----------



## WriterC

Attack Mode said:


> A reminder I had already made.  (But more as a pre-warning for what _could_ become a contempt of court offence).
> 
> Oh and nobody here has committed any libel. Before accusing people of defamation, I suggest you look into the Act of Parliament concerned, and the requirements needed for an offence to have beeen carried out.
> 
> The comments I have read (all of them) would in my (legal) knowledge fall within what is known as "Fair Comment".


I don't need to look into the Act of Parliament concerned - I have my well-thumbed copy of McNae's next to me.

I would also like to remind you that I haven't accused anyone of libelling anyone, so before accusing me, I suggest you pay more attention to what has actually been written.

There are some comments that I wouldn't leave up, but then professionally, I do err on the side of caution, especially when I'm not just risking my money and reputation.


----------



## Attack Mode

WriterC said:


> I don't need to look into the Act of Parliament concerned - I have my well-thumbed copy of McNae's next to me.
> 
> I would also like to remind you that I haven't accused anyone of libelling anyone, so before accusing me, I suggest you pay more attention to what has actually been written.
> 
> There are some comments that I wouldn't leave up, but then professionally, I do err on the side of caution, especially when I'm not just risking my money and reputation.


Well look into Case Law. 

I suggest Sim v Stretch from 1936, and the words of Lord Atkin.

(No book next to me needed).


----------



## WriterC

Attack Mode said:


> Well look into Case Law.
> 
> I suggest Sim v Stretch from 1936, and the words of Lord Atkin.
> 
> (No book next to me needed).


That *may* be useful in court, but it wouldn't be so useful in helping to pay the legal fees, would it?


----------



## paddyjulie

off to bed now , hope by morning there Is some positive news x


----------



## tashi

This is not an easy one to 'police' all I am asking is that you keep to the known facts and that you keep praying for this little ones safe return  her parents must be frantic, her siblings equally distraught. No arguments on here please all I ask is for respect for all those involved.


----------



## willa

Going to bed now, hope to god there is happy news tomorrow x Thoughts and prayers are with April and her family tonight. x


----------



## Attack Mode

WriterC said:


> That *may* be useful in court, but it wouldn't be so useful in helping to pay the legal fees, would it?


Thankfully this is my thread, so I can feel less guilty about allowing you to take it off course, by adding to your troll attempt.

For libel/slander to have been carried it, it must damage a persons reputation. (Though no proof is needed that it has been damaged.)

For that to have been done, then the person concerned must be named or easy to recognise from the comments.

Nobody here has named the person. And even if they had they would of been saying it based on the media. So would not of been said with malice, but based on media comments.

This and any other comments you feel may be "borderline", would fall under "fair comment".

"Fair comment" is:



> a defence that, in effect, protects the right of free expression. It means that if the statement in question is the defendant's honestly held opinion on a matter of public interest, and if the defendant did not make the statement maliciously, then it is not actionable. For instance, a well-reasoned opinion article in a newspaper, in which the author concludes that a politician has been dishonest or incompetent in some respect, is unlikely to give the politician grounds for a defamation claim.


So nobody on here (as long as they only repeat what is in the media (i.e the name released), is making any defamatory statement.

If any defamatory statements have been made during this, chances are it was someone within the media, and not within Pet Forums.

Though the media wont have either if I am honest, they are simply repeating local sources. And clearly state a disclaimer such as " named locally as Mr Joe Bloggs". This is in other words saying, "we say this based on what local people are saying is true".

The only risk of getting close to committing an offence is if someone says something they know to be false. Or as this arrest progresses into a charge, then the Contempt of Court Act will set in.

ETA: I will not be responding to you any further. This is not a defamation thread. It is about a 5 year old girl who is missing.


----------



## skip

Praying for this little girl and a safe and speedy return


----------



## Lavenderb

I'm too busy praying she is found to want to read through all this libel that and slander this rubbish.

For the love of whatever god exists, can we please keep this thread as it was intended....to discuss a missing child and put together our hearts to pray she comes home....unless of course the people concerned with libel are planning on running off and reporting us all.....I very much doubt anyone will be interested in a pet forum members opinions...Jeez.


----------



## DKDREAM

I so hope April is found, I wish i could help her parents at this difficult time they must be feeling so so low, I really hope she is found safe and well


----------



## Attack Mode

Next press conference will take place at 7.30am tomorrow morning. Any significant updates will be sent to the media throughout the night. 


^^^^

tweet from the police.


----------



## simplysardonic

Attack Mode said:


> Next press conference will take place at 7.30am tomorrow morning. Any significant updates will be sent to the media throughout the night.
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> tweet from the police.


I'm off to bed now, hoping there will be some good news tomorrow


----------



## skip

Hopefully there's a news flash before then with some good news can't imagine what her family must be going through or the poor child


----------



## Ang2

Live updates here:

Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online


----------



## DoggieBag

I too hope there is news soon. 

Would go help if I didn't have Joey. A greyhound who is fussy how far he walks etc, (at times) is not ideal for searching.


----------



## Attack Mode

Ang2 said:


> Live updates here:
> 
> Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online


The Guardian and Daily Post also have a live blog.

Though the Guardian have signed off for the night.

April Jones: police search for missing five-year-old - live coverage | UK news | guardian.co.uk

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/nor...23/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Tigerneko

I've got Sky News on in my room and tbh I think i'm gonna leave it on all night! I sleep better with the telly on anyway, and I know i'll be wondering what's happening if I switch it off.

It worries me that this bloke has been arrested but little April hasn't been found.... it may be the case that he is just 'involved' somehow and didn't _actually_ take her/have her with him at any point, but it seems VERY strange to me that he's been arrested when she hasn't even been found.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Sky News have named the man that was arrested as Mark Bridger and police say they were actively looking for him... and he has a LH Landrover Discovery.


----------



## DoggieBag

CharleyRogan said:


> Sky News have named the man that was arrested as Mark Bridger and police say they were actively looking for him... and he has a LH Landrover Discovery.


They have arrested him. He was arrested about 4pm yesterday.


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> They have arrested him. He was arrested about 4pm yesterday.


That's what she said.  (Well except the giving of a time.)


----------



## DoggieBag

Attack Mode said:


> That's what she said.  (Well except the giving of a time.)


Oh I read it wrong due to being half asleep. I thought she said "wanted to arrest".


----------



## westie~ma

Still not found her , police to update at 1pm. 

Prayers for April xx


----------



## Attack Mode

:mad2: :mad2: 

Now Sky News are asking, "why are they telling the public to stay away?"

Errr because of the terrain in that area etc. And no doubt many turn up with unsuitable clothing, footwear and etc 



They do like to read into things a bit too much.


----------



## missP

this is so sad.
i really thought having made an arrest the little one would have been found, hopefully safe and well.


----------



## DoggieBag

Attack Mode said:


> :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> Now Sky News are asking, "why are they telling the public to stay away?"
> 
> Errr because of the terrain in that area etc. And no doubt many turn up with unsuitable clothing, footwear and etc
> 
> They do like to read into things a bit too much.


I am sure the locals will still help without actually searching. Handing out leaflets, supplying food and drink etc.

But their safety is paramount. They don't want to have divert a helicopter and MRT to an injured searcher. Not when they are already busy enough.


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> The Guardian and Daily Post also have a live blog.
> 
> Though the Guardian have signed off for the night.
> 
> April Jones: police search for missing five-year-old - live coverage | UK news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/nor...23/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


Todays Guardian blog is at April Jones: police continue search for missing five-year-old- live coverage | UK news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## DoodlesRule

cloversmum said:


> The man arrested is a known sex offender


As is often the case which is why so many do not dare let their little ones out of their sight, you don't know who is living in your midst. As to the comments she should have been in bed and not outside, it could have easily happened in the middle of the day, thoughts & prayers with April and her family


----------



## tashi

DoodlesRule said:


> As is often the case which is why so many do not dare let their little ones out of their sight, you don't know who is living in your midst. As to the comments she should have been in bed and not outside, it could have easily happened in the middle of the day, thoughts & prayers with April and her family


I haven't found any reports to say that 'he' is but there are ones saying they are checking the sex offenders register for offenders in and around the area. Can we please be careful that we do not cause undue alarm.

Lets just hope for some good news today


----------



## suzy93074

Fingers crossed Little April is found today  could not stop thinking about her last night whilst lying in bed  - I can understand why the police have now limited the search to just the proffesionals - they need to concentrate all their efforts without having the worry of looking after volunteers - although they have been amazing - now time to let the ones who know what they are doing do their jobs - surely this guy they have arrested has shed some light by now after being questioned???


----------



## Zaros

I doubt there is a pain between our known heaven and this earth greater than the loss of a child and to lose a child to a predator is a torment so profound it must torture a parent for the remainder of their days.

The optimist in me asks me to hope for a better outcome than the one the pessimist in me has tragically unveiled.

If this God everyone speaks of truly exists, it's about time he stepped in because little children were never meant to suffer at the hands of a man.


----------



## Attack Mode

Press conference in 15 minutes.


----------



## DoggieBag

Attack Mode said:


> Press conference in 15 minutes.


Wonder what news they have that meant bringing it forward. Because its not the obvious reason as far as I know.


----------



## suzy93074

Attack Mode said:


> Press conference in 15 minutes.


Wonder if thats good or bad news ??


----------



## Attack Mode

suzy93074 said:


> Wonder if thats good or bad news ??


Must be big to do it at such short notice.

But like Doggiebag said it seems it will not be connected to knowing the whereabouts of April.

Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## DoggieBag

Attack Mode said:


> Must be big to do it at such short notice.
> 
> But like Doggiebag said it seems it will not be connected to knowing the whereabouts of April.
> 
> Guess we will have to wait and see.


Heard that as well. But remain open minded to what could be announced.


----------



## paddyjulie

Still fingers tightly crossed here.


and thankyou for the updates doggiebag and Attackmode


----------



## Attack Mode

paddyjulie said:


> Still fingers tightly crossed here.
> 
> and thankyou for the updates doggiebag and Attackmode


Fingers crossed here as well.

ETA: And it's OK about the updates. Thought I would try and pass on anything of use seeing as I am sat working (though more distracted, than working) in front of the TV.


----------



## Attack Mode

Sky News think this short notice press conference to release a photo of the suspect and of his car.

If so that's weird that they are releasing a suspects details. Or a photo of him at least.

Also puzzled why that would be deemed important enough to bring the conference forward 3 hours.


----------



## Lavenderb

Attack Mode said:


> Sky News think this short notice press conference to release a photo of the suspect and of his car.
> 
> If so that's weird that they are releasing a suspects details. Or a photo of him at least.
> 
> Also puzzled why that would be deemed important enough to bring the conference forward 3 hours.


Might be enough to jog witnesses' memories, actually seeing the person allegedly accused.


----------



## Attack Mode

Lavenderb said:


> Might be enough to jog witnesses' memories, actually seeing the person allegedly accused.


True. Which would suggest he is not providing any assistance via questioning.


----------



## DoggieBag

Wonder what is causing the delay.


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> Wonder what is causing the delay.


Makes you wonder what developments there have been. But we can only wait, would be unsafe to make assumptions.


----------



## Attack Mode

Police confirm the name in the media is their suspect.

Wonder why they have hidden the number plate in the photo of the vehicle. Would of thought that would be useful.

ETA: They just gave his vehicle reg. But wonder why it was covered in the photo???

Edited again - Might to connected to some work it was having done in the garage Tuesday.


----------



## DoggieBag

So the car was found in a garage it seems. Not dumped on the roadside.


----------



## DoodlesRule

DoggieBag said:


> So the car was found in a garage it seems. Not dumped on the roadside.


I was thinking the same thing. Just goes to show how inaccurate press reports can be, same as the time the little lass went missing could be in the afternoon not evening. I just feel bad for the poor parents being slated when they have enough on their plate.


----------



## DoggieBag

Now sky news are speculating why a no fly zone has been set up. Saying the police must of found sensitive evidence.

Wrrrrooonnnggg!!!

A temporary danger area (TDA) would of been due to the location. It is the busiest area in the UK for RAF low flying.

So its to stop a fast jet getting in the way.

Just search "Mach Loop" on youtube to see how busy that area is for fast jets.


----------



## Colliebarmy

Attack Mode said:


> True. Which would suggest he is not providing any assistance via questioning.


which is why we miss the Gene Hunt interview techniques


----------



## Attack Mode

Appeal from the parents at the 12:30pm Press Conference.


----------



## cheekyscrip

sounds very sad ....they seem to have some idea what happened and trying to find all the missing pieces...


----------



## suzy93074

Something just does not sit right re the suspect! maybe there is another person involved??


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Appeal from the parents at the 12:30pm Press Conference.


The blogs linked to earlier from the Guardian and daily post seem to think the press conference is at 12 not 12:30.

ETA: Local police confirm via twitter it will be held at 12:30pm.


----------



## Attack Mode

Local people have been requested to return to assist with searches.


----------



## Attack Mode

Poor woman. 

There will be another press conference later today.


----------



## we love bsh's

Its heart breaking watching corals appeal.What i want to know is what were the garage doing to the car? cleaning? storing? They think its him for real i think.


----------



## Guest

this is just so sad , 5 years old and been away from home for so long things are looking terribly bleak , totally heartbreaking.
i'm not going to comment on the person that is being held at the moment i think there are going to be so many twists and turns to this case!


----------



## suzy93074

I didnt realise the suspect was a well known person to the family  that explains why she willingly went in the van .....I still think there is another person involved maybe thats why he is not talking

Heartbreaking watching the parents appeal  they must be going through hell right now


----------



## Waterlily

does anyone have a recent link, ive not even seen the story.


----------



## Attack Mode

April Jones: Suspect Mark Bridger 'gave her a ride in his Land Rover two days before kidnapping' - Telegraph


----------



## skip

Waterlily said:


> does anyone have a recent link, ive not even seen the story.


Just been reading this while looking for updates April Jones: Police Release Photo Of Suspect - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## simplysardonic

Waterlily said:


> does anyone have a recent link, ive not even seen the story.


I don't have TV, so haven't watched it, but this is the most recently updated report according to Google News
&#039;We&#039;re desperate for any news&#039;: Mother makes desperate plea for help to find missing April Jones as police release photo of arrested man - Crime - UK - The Independent


----------



## willa

Oh no i had hoped for good news  Please please find her soon 

Heard her mothers appeal on the radio ( been at work all morning, and rushed home praying for happy news)

Just watched her Mum's appeal on Youtube, heartbreaking


----------



## DoodlesRule

Just been reading the Telegraph, reckons April was born with mild cerebal palsy and IBS, was due to have her IBS medication when she disappeared


----------



## Attack Mode

DoodlesRule said:


> Just been reading the Telegraph, reckons April was born with mild cerebal palsy and IBS, was due to have her IBS medication when she disappeared


I read that as well, though not in the Telegraph.

I also found this in the same Evening Standard article, (which answers the earlier query about the Land Rover Discovery reg, being covered in the photo).



> The vehicle has plastic sheeting on the grill, which can be used to prevent the engine flooding when driving through water.


ETA: I am sure there could be other reasons. So best not to read into that too much I guess.


----------



## Guest

this is devastating , each hour that passes is just agonizing watching everything unfold as a parent , please god let them find her today


----------



## Attack Mode

News conference at 5:30pm.

ETA:

This is what the update will be:



> We will have an update on the searches for #apriljones and we will be able to provide details on the speciality roles involved.


No nothing major. Unless of course something happens by then.

So at this point looks like going into another night.


----------



## Attack Mode

They have had over 400 messages since the last appeal, and are working through them.

Over 20 scenes are being looked at.


----------



## Attack Mode

In no way will they be scaling back resources. It will continue to grow, especially in the next 12-24hrs. Support is coming from all over the UK.


----------



## Attack Mode

They have interviewed the suspect twice so far, under PACE restrictions on timings etc.

They refuse to reveal if any useful information has been revealed in these interviews.


----------



## DoggieBag

Local coastguards are deploying to check the coastline from Tywyn to Harlech.

For any non locals  look on a map. You will see that's a huge area that is being searched.


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> Local coastguards are deploying to check the coastline from Tywyn to Harlech.
> 
> For any non locals  look on a map. You will see that's a huge area that is being searched.


 That is a huge distance North. I did see this mentioned on a blog, but hadn't checked locations.

I see some of the teams come from up that way. Could it simply be "check on your way home for the night", or a 2 way trip (up and down the coast) checking?


----------



## DoggieBag

Could be either. But most probably on the way home kind of check due to darkness in an hour or so.


----------



## DoggieBag

DoggieBag said:


> Could be either. But most probably on the way home kind of check due to darkness in an hour or so.


Quick update, the local coastguard got back here about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## DKDREAM

I hope April can be found  safe and well. She has cerable palsey ive just read, poor little girl, I am praying she is found safe and well


----------



## Attack Mode

Next planned Press conference will not be before 11am tomorrow morning.

ETA: Unless anything significant happens obviously.


----------



## Attack Mode

Twitter is throwing up reports of a missing 8 year old elsewhere in the country (Somerset). Hope she is found and it does not turn into a copy of this incident.

It is really new, so could end with a happy ending.


----------



## paddyjulie

Attack Mode said:


> Twitter is throwing up reports of a missing 8 year old elsewhere in the country (Somerset). Hope she is found and it does not turn into a copy of this incident.
> 
> It is really new, so could end with a happy ending.


Oh hell I hope not!

hoping the little one is found very soon


----------



## Guest

sky breaking news now that april suffers from cerebral palsy tried not to read to much into that until it came onto the news [other than the papers] , well i hope where ever she is tonight as horrible as it is that shes still alive hoping for an ending to this soon its got to be crucifying her poor parents


----------



## Attack Mode

paddyjulie said:


> Oh hell I hope not!
> 
> hoping the little one is found very soon


Fingers crossed.

In the end, loads of kids go "missing" (for short periods etc) and turn up eventually.

So hopefully she will turn up soon...and then get grounded for causing her parents to worry.


----------



## missP

i hope i'm wrong but i dont see a happy ending to this, it's been too long.


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> In the end, loads of kids go "missing" (for short periods etc) and turn up eventually.
> 
> So hopefully she will turn up soon...and then get grounded for causing her parents to worry.


There we go as soon as I post. She is safe.

She has been found...bring on the grounding. 

For anyone skim reading this post is not related to April Jones.


----------



## Guest

missP said:


> i hope i'm wrong but i dont see a happy ending to this, it's been too long.


i don't either but knowing what has exactly happened is better than not knowing at all however hard the news may be , i just hope the little mite wasnt walked off far into the night , shes five she wouldnt have struggled and there was no need at all for a bad end to this if that happens to be the outcome i think the not knowing is an awful lot worse than knowing.


----------



## paddyjulie

diablo said:


> i don't either but knowing what has exactly happened is better than not knowing at all however hard the news may be , i just hope the little mite wasnt walked off far into the night , shes five she wouldnt have struggled and there was no need at all for a bad end to this if that happens to be the outcome i think the not knowing is an awful lot worse than knowing.


I agree, either way they have got to find her  and hopefully it as soon as


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> I agree, either way they have got to find her  and hopefully it as soon as


i have an awful feeling in my gut that they will find her very soon and its very hard not to think the worse , if some of us here are sat here thinking the very worst godknows what is actually going through her parents minds especially being as they are probably very close to where she is i cannot imagine having to go through something like this its got to be so emotionally crippling among other things all wrapped into one


----------



## Attack Mode

I read the family and locals are being positive. They are comparing it to a past case where the child was found alive some time later.

Not sure which case they refer to.


----------



## Guest

just read police given 12 more hours to quiz suspect mark bridger. must ask a judge early in the morning if they want more time.


----------



## Iheartcats

This is just so awful! I let my kids play outside all the time. Kids should be allowed outside their own homes to ride their bikes and play on their own with their friends. My two do and have done since they were about 5 or 6. I have never been able to get my youngest in bed before 9pm!! Ever!! Even as a newborn she would have her "awake raring-to-go-period" at between 9pm and 10pm! My sister used to get her little boy into bed at 7pm and he used to sleep right round til 7am. I used to dream about that lol!

I cannot imagine what the parents are going though. I hope they don't blame themselves about letting their little ones out to play  I have a bad feeling this is going to end up with a not very happy ending but I have my fingers crossed for a happy outcome.


----------



## poohdog

I would have thought forensics must know by now if him or his vehicle have been in contact with the girl.With the first 48 hours being the most important period in investigations of this kind, I would have thought the scientists would have worked all hours non stop.


----------



## Cloudygirl

poohdog said:


> I would have thought forensics must know by now if him or his vehicle have been in contact with the girl.With the first 48 hours being the most important period in investigations of this kind, I would have thought the scientists would have worked all hours non stop.


I think the problem is that he knows her and he has kids I believe ofa fairly similar age. So she might have been in the vehicle the difficulty would be proving when she was in the vehicle if that was the case.


----------



## missP

poohdog said:


> I would have thought forensics must know by now if him or his vehicle have been in contact with the girl.With the first 48 hours being the most important period in investigations of this kind, I would have thought the scientists would have worked all hours non stop.


i just read that she was in his vehicle a few days before with one of his kids


----------



## Lavenderb

poohdog said:


> I would have thought forensics must know by now if him or his vehicle have been in contact with the girl.With the first 48 hours being the most important period in investigations of this kind, I would have thought the scientists would have worked all hours non stop.


The problem is Pooh is that he alledgedly took her for a ride in the car 2 days before she went missing, so therefore covering any tracks leading to evidence of her being in the vehicle as they should expect to find forensic traces of her in the vehicle anyway.


----------



## Iheartcats

Lavenderb said:


> The problem is Pooh is that he alledgedly took her for a ride in the car 2 days before she went missing, so therefore covering any tracks leading to evidence of her being in the vehicle as they should expect to find forensic traces of her in the vehicle anyway.


Where did you get this info from?


----------



## Lavenderb

Iheartcats said:


> Where did you get this info from?


Sky news online.


----------



## we love bsh's

Lavenderb said:


> The problem is Pooh is that he alledgedly took her for a ride in the car 2 days before she went missing, so therefore covering any tracks leading to evidence of her being in the vehicle as they should expect to find forensic traces of her in the vehicle anyway.


thats not good is it.


----------



## dandogman

Sorry but who lets their *5 year old* child play outside *7pm* at night without supervision? (dark remember)

It is a real real tragedy though, unfortunately once again the child suffers from the parents negligence. 
I hope they find whoever took her and throw him/her in jail.


----------



## we love bsh's

dandogman said:


> Sorry but who lets their *5 year old* child play outside *7pm* at night without supervision? (dark remember)
> 
> It is a real real tragedy though, unfortunately once again the child suffers from the parents negligence.
> I hope they find whoever took her and throw him/her in jail.


Very unfair..i do in summer its not that dark atm at 7pm.


----------



## paddyjulie

dandogman said:


> Sorry but who lets their *5 year old* child play outside *7pm* at night without supervision? (dark remember)
> 
> It is a real real tragedy though, unfortunately once again the child suffers from the parents negligence.
> I hope they find whoever took her and throw him/her in jail.


I think this has been covered early on and is not really what this thread is about.


----------



## DoggieBag

dandogman said:


> Sorry but who lets their *5 year old* child play outside *7pm* at night without supervision? (dark remember)
> 
> It is a real real tragedy though, unfortunately once again the child suffers from the parents negligence.
> I hope they find whoever took her and throw him/her in jail.


She went missing before 7. And its not that dark at that time of night. She was only outside her house for 10 minutes before her mum went to get her for tea.


----------



## missP

hunt focuses on areas highlighted by arrested man.

if he took her than surely he would know where to find her, unless she's been let out somewhere and got dreadfully lost miles from nowhere.

i dont know what to think anymore, it's just so sad.


----------



## Guest

dandogman said:


> Sorry but who lets their *5 year old* child play outside *7pm* at night without supervision? (dark remember)
> 
> It is a real real tragedy though, unfortunately once again the child suffers from the parents negligence.
> I hope they find whoever took her and throw him/her in jail.


this question has been raised before numerous times on the thread , until of course it turned out april's mother had attended a parents evening with april and her other children , hence why april was still in her school uniform , they came back and april had apparently asked her mother if she could go and play for a bit , apparently when aprils mother went to go get her 10mins later she had vanished!
very , very easy mistake to make as a parent and one i'm sure they are regretting every minute of everyday while shes missing!
i can think of times when my kids were little when i've taken my eyes off them for just a few minutes , it could just as easy be anyone elses child in this situation you CANNOT watch them all of the time and if you can you must be a bloody perfect parent who does no wrong!
it's a village of 2000 people , everyone knows everyone else this would have been the last thing that they expected and i dont think they should be vilified for it! i'm sure they wish they did things so differently and that they could turn back the clock , sadly they can't! aint their fault that some shitbag came along and made off with their daughter , just proves time and time again , happens to the very best of parents never mind the worst!


----------



## Attack Mode

Only half heard it, as Sky are reviewing tomorrows papers.

I think it's the Mirror - They have a still from a video which may show the suspect.

ETA: Might be a photo.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/missing-april-jones-live-updates-1355313#.UGyG7jgMFOk.twitter


----------



## missP

i think the Mirror could have been a bit more sensitive with the articles that share the front page


----------



## DoggieBag

I doubt the police released that photo like the Mirror claim. Why would they release it. Also why are only the Mirror using this released photo?

That is a footpath so could be anyone. A footpath close to a police roadblock as well.


----------



## missP

DoggieBag said:


> I doubt the police released that photo like the Mirror claim. Why would they release it. Also why are only the Mirror using this released photo?
> 
> That is a footpath so could be anyone. A footpath close to a police roadblock as well.


well you would imagine if this was part of the investigation it would come from the police surely

what i mean is it would be on tv and all newspapers


----------



## DoggieBag

missP said:


> well you would imagine if this was part of the investigation it would come from the police surely
> 
> what i mean is it would be on tv and all newspapers


That is my point.

Doubt the police would release evidence to a sole newspaper. It would be a mass release.

Though they wouldn't release evidence into the public domain.


----------



## Attack Mode

Reading the article they say it was filmed by a TV crew. Why didn't they broadcast it if they think it's him????

I am not convinced.


----------



## willa

Sorry to say but i'm losing hope of a happy ending -going on too long


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Only half heard it, as Sky are reviewing tomorrows papers.
> 
> I think it's the Mirror - They have a still from a video which may show the suspect.
> 
> ETA: Might be a photo.
> 
> Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online


Another version of the pic April Jones missing: Police probe photo of mystery man spotted near swollen river in Machynlleth - Mirror Online

Now that does look like black bottoms and camo top. 

Might be him after all.


----------



## Guest

just seen on the news that the police have been given more time to hold suspect mark bridger , really hoping for any kind of news today for aprils parents sake


----------



## Pointermum

I can't look at the pictures of her smiling  it's just too sad.


----------



## missP

Pointermum said:


> I can't look at the pictures of her smiling  it's just too sad.


i know how you feel i cant look at her photo any more either, i just feel like crying when i see it.


----------



## Guest

police just said 'they are not looking for any other vehicle in connection with the case'.
sounds like they already may have their man


----------



## cheekyscrip

I am worried that they may not find her...that river is huge, flooded and rains washed away anything dogs might have picked up...

wish with allmy might that they can find what happened...


----------



## Zaros

diablo said:


> police just said 'they are not looking for any other vehicle in connection with the case'.


I take it they've found DNA traces of the little girl in his car then?

It's about time the Police applied a little more pressure to interviewing this specimen in order to put an end to the parents torment once and for all.

I believe they've suffered enough.


----------



## Guest

Zaros said:


> I take it they've found DNA traces of the little girl in his car then?
> 
> It's about time the Police applied a little more pressure to interviewing this specimen in order to put an end to the parents torment once and for all.
> 
> I believe they've suffered enough.


they were really reluctant to say anything else other than that , i suspect they must have pretty strong evidence to come out and actually say that during the press conference and i completely agree! time they stopped pussy footing around this person if they believe he is responsible , she needs to be found now for her parents sake


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

Havent they searched through that guys house yet?


----------



## Attack Mode

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Havent they searched through that guys house yet?


Yes they have. And today they are there in high numbers.


----------



## Attack Mode

The MOD have confirmed mark Bridger has never been in the forces. 

So he lied to nearly everyone who knew him locally, who thought he was an ex soldier.


----------



## suzy93074

Attack Mode said:


> The MOD have confirmed mark Bridger has never been in the forces.
> 
> So he lied to nearly everyone who knew him locally, who thought he was an ex soldier.


He has probably lied about a lot of stuff which is why it may be taking so long to get a profile of him  just wish they could get a break


----------



## Zaros

Attack Mode said:


> The MOD have confirmed mark Bridger has never been in the forces.
> 
> So he lied to nearly everyone who knew him locally, who thought he was an ex soldier.


And the exposure of one lie invariably leads to the discovery of a series of lies.


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> Yes they have. And today they are there in high numbers.


they are actually searching his home right now its breaking news on sky right now! April Jones: Cops Search Suspect's Home
i actually feel sick because i do think this is where she may be found


----------



## willa

This really is so sad  Really hope whatever the outcome they find her soon.

Oh where is she


----------



## Waterlily

why wasnt the home the first place they looked after arresting him? weird


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> why wasnt the home the first place they looked after arresting him? weird


he were found by a riverbank so their search focused heavily there at first and in surrounding area's


----------



## willa

I'm sure the Police know more than they are telling us - the fact they aren't looking for any other vehicles in this investigation surely only means one thing ??


----------



## Guest

willa said:


> I'm sure the Police know more than they are telling us - the fact they aren't looking for any other vehicles in this investigation surely only means one thing ??


yeah i think it can be safely said after hearing this during the press conference


> we've looked at a number of incidence leading to this - nothing to connect any other incident or vehicle to this inquiry


that they have their man


----------



## Waterlily

diablo said:


> he were found by a riverbank so their search focused heavily there at first and in surrounding area's


yea, but still lol, surely they could have done both, I just hope she isnt dead, tho, its looking that way. Even if she wasnt at first, she has been alone and could be tied or anything, dehydrated or starved to death. Thats why I dont understand why home wasnt looked properly asap.


----------



## we love bsh's

And if its him how could he do it when he has his own children god i just cant write what im thinking.


----------



## Waterlily

we love bsh's said:


> And if its him how could he do it when he has his own children god i just cant write what im thinking.


yep  i was even more appalled when i read he had kids, what a ****, I hope he gets hell when he dies.


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> yea, but still lol, surely they could have done both, I just hope she isnt dead, tho, its looking that way. Even if she wasnt at first, she has been alone and could be tied or anything, dehydrated or starved to death. Thats why I dont understand why home wasnt looked properly asap.


i agree should have been the first place that was searched as soon as they had intelligence to suggest he may be responsible (maybe it was , i dont know) but if so information could have been missed like in the tia sharpe case


----------



## Guest

we love bsh's said:


> And if its him how could he do it when he has his own children god i just cant write what im thinking.


one of his sons was on tv yesterday , admitting he 'didnt really know him' as he'd only just been reunited with him.


----------



## suzy93074

Says they are digging up paving stones at his cottage  please god dont let there be anything


----------



## missP

diablo said:


> i agree should have been the first place that was searched as soon as they had intelligence to suggest he may be responsible (maybe it was , i dont know) but if so information could have been missed like in the tia sharpe case


i thought the house would have been one of the first places searched 'especially' after the Tia Sharpe case


----------



## we love bsh's

If shes in his home maybe he was looking for a place to put her? but his neighbour said he wasnt home monday night? so god knows.


----------



## suzy93074

Maybe they have been waiting for search warrants to come thru ?? it doesnt really make sense why they are only just now looking!!!


----------



## Waterlily

we love bsh's said:


> If shes in his home maybe he was looking for a place to put her? but his neighbour said he wasnt home monday night? so god knows.


yea, prolly, and / or getting rid of evidence, bit by bit.


----------



## Guest

missP said:


> i thought the house would have been one of the first places searched 'especially' after the Tia Sharpe case


it's all speculation though isn't it , maybe it were , maybe crucial information were missed but lets not forget , those police have been out for days now searching and in between all that attempting numerous times to question this person , i believe the search to find her (rightly so) was obviously more important than speaking to him especially if he isnt feeding them any information.


----------



## Waterlily

suzy93074 said:


> Maybe they have been waiting for search warrants to come thru ?? it doesnt really make sense why they are only just now looking!!!


In a case like this, do they even need a warrant? surely not.


----------



## Guest

cave rescuers are also out and about this afternoon , she literally could be anywhere , poor wee soul:crying::crying:


----------



## suzy93074

Waterlily said:


> In a case like this, do they even need a warrant? surely not.


Im not sure - I know they dont if the suspect agrees to a search but maybe he did not agree to one hense they have had to get a warrant??


----------



## we love bsh's

Surly its just a matter of time b4 they find her with how big this search is now.


----------



## Waterlily

we love bsh's said:


> Surly its just a matter of time b4 they find her with how big this search is now.


sadly, I dont think it will be alive


----------



## we love bsh's

Waterlily said:


> sadly, I dont think it will be alive


Well i hope she didnt suffer much,if she is still alive her head is going to be really messed up,god id kill him


----------



## Guest

we love bsh's said:


> Well i hope she didnt suffer much,if she is still alive her head is going to be really messed up,god id kill him


i dont think she is alive anymore , i do think they are looking now for a body and that saddens me to think that but the longer all this goes on theres very little chance she's alive the first 48 hours and before that would have been very crucial as to regards finding the little mite alive
all i do know is , if he's released at 5pm tomorrow i think they are going to have to take him out of wales for his own safety:yikes:


----------



## Waterlily

diablo said:


> i dont think she is alive anymore , i do think they are looking now for a body and that saddens me to think that but the longer all this goes on theres very little chance she's alive the first 48 hours and before that would have been very crucial as to regards finding the little mite alive
> all i do know is , if he's released at 5pm tomorrow i think they are going to have to take him out of wales for his own safety:yikes:


This prick knows he's being sprung, I wish he had a piss of compassion in him to put the parents mind at ease and just tell them where she is.


----------



## we love bsh's

Things should start picking up pace as they are running out of time with him.


----------



## missP

diablo said:


> it's all speculation though isn't it , maybe it were , maybe crucial information were missed but lets not forget , those police have been out for days now searching and in between all that attempting numerous times to question this person , i believe the search to find her (rightly so) was obviously more important than speaking to him especially if he isnt feeding them any information.


i take my hat off to everyone of those searching for April and if i lived nearer i would offer my help.


----------



## Attack Mode

Press Conference at 5:30pm


----------



## Attack Mode

Sky news is talking to a dog handler with a dog who is trained to locate dead bodies.

ETA: Wow only 6 dogs trained for that in the UK. Not many.

ETA: I may of misheard what the dog is trained for, I was only half listening as I was on the phone. 

But the handler did say the dog is not trained for "live persons".

ETA(2): The dog is also trained to smell flesh, so can be used to find clothing.


----------



## JANICE199

*I hate to say this but i fear she will not be found alive now.
I know nothing of the area,but looking at pictures on the internet it looks like the area is very much like where we go on holiday.Which is full of dense woodland,and IF this monster has left her somewhere like this,is will be like looking for a needle in a haystack.That,along with the fact that this little girl has cerebral palsy,which imho the guy took advantage of.
For the families sake,i hope to god they find her VERY soon.*


----------



## missP

Attack Mode said:


> Sky news is talking to a dog handler with a dog who is trained to locate dead bodies.
> 
> ETA: Wow only 6 dogs trained for that in the UK. Not many.
> 
> ETA: I may of misheard what the dog is trained for, I was only half listening as I was on the phone.
> 
> But the handler did say the dog is not trained for "live persons".
> 
> ETA(2): The dog is also trained to smell flesh, so can be used to find clothing.


i seen that, the dog is a cadaver dog, not trained in finding live persons as you say.


----------



## Guest

sky news just taking a break , will be back shortly concerning a search being conducted in the grounds of a garden


----------



## jenniferx

I'm not following the news stations but I have the radio on through the day whilst I work and my stomach lurches with every bulletin. These last few days this poor child has been in my first thoughts as soon as I wake up. 

God knows how her parents are coping. If it were me, I would have to be sedated, heavily.


----------



## DoggieBag

I have made myself available to use my search and rescue experience. So have to be ready to move if needed. 

Hope she is found soon.


----------



## missP

DoggieBag said:


> I have made myself available to use my search and rescue experience. So have to be ready to move if needed.
> 
> Hope she is found soon.


hope your not needed and she's found soon, but good on you for putting yourself forward


----------



## Attack Mode

missP said:


> hope your not needed and she's found soon, but good on you for putting yourself forward


I echo this.


----------



## willa

Coming up to night 4 missing  Daylight will start to fade soon aswell 

Will be very interesting to see what happens come 5pm tomorrow.

Praying she's returned to her Parents soon xx Can't bear she's only age 5, so tiny 

DoggieBag all the best if you are called to help with the search


----------



## Attack Mode

They can get 1 more extension (to make a total of 96hrs). So by my working out they can hold him until 5pm Sat at the max.

Just confirmed by Sky News as I was typing this.


----------



## DoggieBag

willa said:


> Coming up to night 4 missing  Daylight will start to fade soon aswell
> 
> Will be very interesting to see what happens come 5pm tomorrow.
> 
> Praying she's returned to her Parents soon xx Can't bear she's only age 5, so tiny
> 
> DoggieBag all the best if you are called to help with the search


Thank you. Hope I am not needed. Let's hope their use of todays good weather gets results.


----------



## Attack Mode

Anyone watching Sky News?

If I was in that group of officers I would tell sky to **** off.


----------



## missP

Attack Mode said:


> Anyone watching Sky News?
> 
> If I was in that group of officers I would tell sky to **** off.


yes i was watching it and thinking "back off a bit".


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> Anyone watching Sky News?
> 
> If I was in that group of officers I would tell sky to **** off.


What were they doing ? It's great it's getting all this Coverage, but i do feel sometimes SkyNews need to back away a bit


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> What were they doing ? It's great it's getting all this Coverage, but i do feel sometimes SkyNews need to back away a bit


Walking everywhere following the search team. Then even went and stood in the middle of the woodland being searched.


----------



## missP

willa said:


> What were they doing ? It's great it's getting all this Coverage, but i do feel sometimes SkyNews need to back away a bit


they were almost on the shoulders of the search team that were moving location. i'm sure these guys dont want a camera stuck in their face.


----------



## Waterlily

Good ones, stepping all over potential evidence.


----------



## willa

I'm sure the Police will ask the reporters to move away if necessary.

Wonder what the news conference will tell us .


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> I'm sure the Police will ask the reporters to move away if necessary.
> 
> Wonder what the news conference will tell us .


They may snap soon. They do give Sky evil looks every now and again.


----------



## Attack Mode

For anyone not able to watch on TV for any reason (not having one, being in work, or being abroad etc). There are some good pics, as well as live updates here - Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online

The photos especially show you todays activities.


----------



## Attack Mode

The press conference in 15 mins will be held at Machynlleth not Aberystwyth as usual.

Wonder what the reason is for that.

ETA: I don't think it has a serious connection.


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> The press conference in 15 mins will be held at Machynlleth not Aberystwyth as usual.
> 
> Wonder what the reason is for that.
> 
> ETA: I don't think it has a serious connection.


Maybe because that's where all the volunteers and community are ?


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> Maybe because that's where all the volunteers and community are ?


Yeah. I am purely speculating they may try and tell locals to start backing off again.

Hope not, they need to feel they are doing something.

Of course their safety etc comes first. But they need to be involved in some way.


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> Yeah. I am purely speculating they may try and tell locals to start backing off again.
> 
> Hope not, they need to feel they are doing something.
> 
> Of course their safety etc comes first. But they need to be involved in some way.


So will the public actually be in the press conference ?


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> So will the public actually be in the press conference ?


I read on twitter "the public are streaming into the community centre to hear what the police have to say at 5:30pm".

So sounds like they will be.

It's worrying now we are heading into another night without a result. 

ETA: They may of streamed into the centre, but it's outside.


----------



## willa

Aww the Policeman is wearing a pink ribbon.
Can see a Heart FM microphone - that's our local radio station


----------



## willa

WOW 2.5 thousand calls to go through !


----------



## Attack Mode

Just spotted this on the Daily Post live updates;



> The family of April Jones is encouraging people to light candles at 7pm.


Maybe a method for people who can't get pink ribbon, but want to show support.


----------



## we love bsh's

I have a large candle with my late son's name on it i always light it on special occasions..bithday,xmas's ill light it at 7pm tonight.


----------



## Attack Mode

Due to public demand the town council have set up a fund.

Anyone who wishes to donate can do so via;

MTC April's Fund
Y Plas
Aberystwyth Road,
Machynlleth
Powys
SY20 8ER

Cheques payable to "MTC April's Fund".


----------



## emmaviolet

Attack Mode said:


> Due to public demand the town council have set up a fund.
> 
> Anyone who wishes to donate can do so via;
> 
> MTC April's Fund
> Y Plas
> Aberystwyth Road,
> Machynlleth
> Powys
> SY20 8ER
> 
> Cheques payable to "MTC April's Fund".


I never know what the fund is for?

Surely the police etc do the work


----------



## Waterlily

emmaviolet said:


> I never know what the fund is for?
> 
> Surely the police etc do the work


yea I dont get them either, greed shouldnt be on anyones mind at a time like this.


----------



## Attack Mode

The council say they have been flooded with phone calls offering money "for the family". So to combat that, they set up this official fund.

I am sure it will go to good use.


----------



## harley bear

I hope shes found safe soon although as the time goes on i dont think she will be found alive 

As for the fund..imo the tax payers of the uk have already paid and are still paying for the police and everyone else to be looking for her why do they need more money?
Though i guess maddies parents made a decent amount off the back of her


----------



## Waterlily

Attack Mode said:


> The council say they have been flooded with phone calls offering money "for the family". So to combat that, they set up this official fund.
> 
> I am sure it will go to good use.


If i was her mother, i'd feel very uncomfortable about getting money in return for a lost child. Does the public get figures and distribution of monies, proven ?


----------



## willa

Why do her Parents want money ?

This money won't help the search for April.


----------



## emmaviolet

I personally don't like the funds.

The police etc handle everything that needs doing.

Thi is why shannon's parents tried to pull their stunt as maddie's parents got so much, what for i never know, leaving 3 children alone while they had a good time!


----------



## westie~ma

Other than prayers, the other thoughts going through my mind on this is ....

... either she's in the area somewhere

.... Or she's been trafficked out by a.n.other

I'm praying that she is safe but as time goes by my mind is thinking other thoughts 

Today heard on the news that suspect has only been in village a few weeks.


----------



## Zaros

As if the media frenzy hasn't enough to feed on. 

I see someone's thrown Bridger's 19 year old son to them.

Is he linked to this crime or is this whole sad affair being turned into yet another circus?


----------



## willa

Zaros said:


> As if the media frenzy hasn't enough to feed on.
> 
> I see someone's thrown Bridger's 19 year old son to them.
> 
> Is he linked to this crime or is this whole sad affair being turned into yet another circus?


Best not to talk about him - we really have no idea what's going on.

Fourth night a 5yearold is missing - unbearable


----------



## Attack Mode

harley bear said:


> I hope shes found safe soon although as the time goes on i dont think she will be found alive
> 
> As for the fund..imo the tax payers of the uk have already paid and are still paying for the police and everyone else to be looking for her why do they need more money?
> Though i guess maddies parents made a decent amount off the back of her


I doubt the money will be used to cover costs of the search. In the worse case scenario, (Which as much as I hate to say it. As every hour passes becomes more likely) it will be needed to pay for expenses for a family who I am sure did not pre-plan having to make arrangements (I can't even bring myself to say the proper word) for their 5 year old daughter.

If she is found safe and well, then who knows what it will be spent on. But who knows they may donate it to some agency involved, such as the RNLI or local Mountain Rescue Team. Then again they may do this whatever the result is. We don't know. But obviously people have expressed a desire to donate money going by the council, so let them.

Also to touch on another point made. Most of the searchers are unpaid (whether by the taxpayer or not). So taxpayers have not paid for most of the searchers involved.

Mountain Rescue - Unpaid.
RNLI - Unpaid.
Cave Rescue - Unpaid.
SARDA (Search dogs) - Unpaid.
Local volunteers (400+) - Unpaid.
Cadaver dog handlers - Unpaid.

Either way lets not let a discussion if a fund is right or wrong, get in the way of the reason behind this thread.

This girl is still missing, and that should be the priority on our minds. If you wish to donate, then do so. If you don't want to donate, then don't. But don't judge the people who obviously were ringing, wishing to do so.


----------



## poohdog

willa said:


> Why do her Parents want money ?
> 
> This money won't help the search for April.


I shouldn't think for a moment that Aprils parents are in the least interested in money.
Personally I don't think a fund is appropriate...unlike other cases it won't help find the girl.


----------



## Cleo38

I don't know much about funds, etc but from the small amount I have read alot of the people involved don't always get paid for the time they take off work even during such dreadful times so money can be tight. 

If the worst does happen or the people/children missing aren't found then often people can fall in to depression & jobs can be lost, mortgage payments not made & families can be in danger of becoming homeless to add to all their troubles.

I think I remember that Jessica Chapmans family had help from a charity as they were not able to work following their tragedy but bills still had to be paid these will not wait despite the terrible circumstances.


----------



## Attack Mode

westie~ma said:


> Other than prayers, the other thoughts going through my mind on this is ....
> 
> ... either she's in the area somewhere
> 
> .... Or she's been trafficked out by a.n.other
> 
> I'm praying that she is safe but as time goes by my mind is thinking other thoughts
> 
> Today heard on the news that suspect has only been in village a few weeks.


In that village near Machynlleth yes. But lived in Machynlleth for over 20 years.


----------



## we love bsh's

This is for you dear April..


----------



## Attack Mode

we love bsh's said:


> This is for you dear April..
> 
> View attachment 98137


Wow that's some candle.


----------



## we love bsh's

Attack Mode said:


> Wow that's some candle.


Its had some use


----------



## DoggieBag

Ideal way to raise money:

Make these reporters pay a pound each time they mispronounce Machynlleth or Dyfi.


----------



## westie~ma

Attack Mode said:


> In that village near Machynlleth yes. But lived in Machynlleth for over 20 years.


They made out on the news that he wasn.'t that well known afterall.

My thoughts keep going to her and her family, followed by prayers.


----------



## suewhite

I lit a candle at 7pm from us

This candle was lit for April Jones


----------



## we love bsh's

suewhite said:


> I lit a candle at 7pm from us
> 
> This candle was lit for April Jones


That is great :001_wub:


----------



## westie~ma

suewhite said:


> I lit a candle at 7pm from us
> 
> This candle was lit for April Jones


Well done Sue x


----------



## DoggieBag

That candle site is a good idea.


----------



## Attack Mode

Her school friends (and teachers) have made a special area in the school for April.

See the pics here - Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online


----------



## Zaros

willa said:


> *Best not to talk about him* - we really have no idea what's going on.


Perhaps you should air that idea to the media because it appears they want to.

Although I can't imagine why.

And you're right we really don't know what's going on behind the scenes.

Although dribs and drabs of information filter through to the public as though someone is deliberately handing them pieces of a jigsaw puzzle which, in haste, they rush to put together all the while anticipating the overall picture.

You have my utmost apologies I won't ask again.


----------



## DoggieBag

Sounds bad out there tonight. Unsure if its wind or thunder, but hope Machynlleth is not this bad. Last thing the search parties need.


----------



## Pointermum

I've just sat down from the bed time routine of putting my 4 year old daughter to bed, tucked up, teeth brush, story read , some days i moan it's a chore. Tonight i cherish being able to do it. 

Thinking of you April, where ever you are xx


----------



## willa

Zaros said:


> Perhaps you should air that idea to the media because it appears they want to.
> 
> Although I can't imagine why.
> 
> And you're right we really don't know what's going on behind the scenes.
> 
> Although dribs and drabs of information filter through to the public as though someone is deliberately handing them pieces of a jigsaw puzzle which, in haste, they rush to put together all the while anticipating the overall picture.
> 
> *You have my utmost apologies I won't ask again.*


I wasn't aiming it at you,just meant in general ! You can talk about what you like 

Lets pray they have some positive news tomorrow


----------



## willa

DoggieBag said:


> Sounds bad out there tonight. Unsure if its wind or thunder, but hope Machynlleth is not this bad. Last thing the search parties need.


Have you been asked to help out yet ?


----------



## DoggieBag

willa said:


> Have you been asked to help out yet ?


Been told I may be needed tomorrow. Depends on what plans they have, that can make use of my experience and skills.


----------



## DoggieBag

Been a car crash not far from the turn off for the leisure centre. Most probably someone rubbernecking at what's going on.


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> Been a car crash not far from the turn off for the leisure centre. Most probably someone rubbernecking at what's going on.


Sky News showed an upturned car this afternoon. Is that the same incident?


----------



## DoggieBag

Attack Mode said:


> Sky News showed an upturned car this afternoon. Is that the same incident?


No that was outside co op. This one happened within the last hour. Just came up on twitter.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I just don't understand some people, why abduct a child? 

I hope she is found safe and well, even if someone phoned up using a voice disguiser and left her somewhere safe so that her parents could have her back.

I hope this is not another Maddie McCann


----------



## DoggieBag

Now been another car accident. A roll of cable has fallen off a lorry trapping a woman in her car.

Not what the police need in Machynlleth.

Not much updates about the search for April. But have heard there are loads of lights by the river.


----------



## willa

CharleyRogan said:


> *I just don't understand some people, why abduct a child? *
> I hope she is found safe and well, even if someone phoned up using a voice disguiser and left her somewhere safe so that her parents could have her back.
> 
> I hope this is not another Maddie McCann


Sadly there are some sick bastards in this world  

Really don't think she'll be found alive now - too much time has past by tbh . the fact they are still searching the river underwater does not sound like they are expecting to find her well.


----------



## DoggieBag

willa said:


> Sadly there are some sick bastards in this world
> 
> Really don't think she'll be found alive now - too much time has past by tbh . the fact they are still searching the river underwater does not sound like they are expecting to find her well.


They are covering all angles while the river is lower than it has been. They are also searching many areas tonight away from water. Some of which are a repeat of previous searches.

You always plan for the worst, but hope for the best.


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> They are covering all angles while the river is lower than it has been. They are also searching many areas tonight away from water. Some of which are a repeat of previous searches.
> 
> You always plan for the worst, but hope for the best.


Get to bed. You might be busy tomorrow.

It's really quiet with the live updates from the Daily Post, Mirror and Guardian. They all stopped a few hours ago.


----------



## Attack Mode

Next press conference will be "late tomorrow morning". I would take that to mean about 11am like today. However that is just my guess.

As always, this may change if anything major happens beforehand.


----------



## DoggieBag

Attack Mode said:


> Get to bed. You might be busy tomorrow.
> 
> It's really quiet with the live updates from the Daily Post, Mirror and Guardian. They all stopped a few hours ago.


I am going to bed soon. Was just packing my stuff etc. Plus trying to explain what a POLSA is.

A mate had noticed it on the back of a coat in Machynlleth and thought it was Welsh for police.

It actually means POLice Search Advisor.


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> I am going to bed soon. Was just packing my stuff etc. Plus trying to explain what a POLSA is.
> 
> A mate had noticed it on the back of a coat in Machynlleth and thought it was Welsh for police.
> 
> It actually means POLice Search Advisor.




Let us know if you go (if you get time etc).

Don't forget your waterproofs. This has just been posted on twitter -


----------



## Lavenderb

DoggieBag said:


> I am going to bed soon. Was just packing my stuff etc. Plus trying to explain what a POLSA is.
> 
> A mate had noticed it on the back of a coat in Machynlleth and thought it was Welsh for police.
> 
> It actually means POLice Search Advisor.


You should have directed him to wikipedia where it explains it there too


----------



## willa

The Front Page of the 'Daily Mirror'  IF true sounds dodgy  Maybe that's a reason why they've spent so much time on the River ?


----------



## Guest

willa said:


> The Front Page of the 'Daily Mirror'  IF true sounds dodgy


Do you have a link? Is it online?


----------



## DKDREAM

I hope and hope each night little April is found safe in the morning, its the 1st thing I check, I will be wearing my piece of pink ribbon for her and hoping for a safe return home for April x Lets try and keep the hope alive for her family who must be in bits


----------



## willa

la468 said:


> Do you have a link? Is it online?


Go onto the SkyNews Website - there is a section for tomorrow's front page headlines


----------



## Guest

willa said:


> Go onto the SkyNews Website - there is a section for tomorrow's front page headlines


Oh yeah it does look dodgy.


----------



## willa

la468 said:


> Oh yeah it does look dodgy.


Lets hope this witness was able to describe this man


----------



## DoggieBag

Lavenderb said:


> You should have directed him to wikipedia where it explains it there too


Except I like to answer questions asked with a sensible answer. 

Plus doing your suggestion, could confuse him. He would wonder why people are walking around with a traditional Swedish dish written on their back.


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> The Front Page of the 'Daily Mirror'  IF true sounds dodgy  Maybe that's a reason why they've spent so much time on the River ?


It''s now up on their live blog - Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online

Says 2 people saw this person scrambling down the river bank.


----------



## DKDREAM

Attack Mode said:


> It''s now up on their live blog - Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online
> 
> Says 2 people saw this person scrambling down the river bank.


OMG I feel so so sick! I will say a prayer for April tonight in bed, poor girl, her family must be going through hell.


----------



## Attack Mode

DKDREAM said:


> OMG I feel so so sick! I will say a prayer for April tonight in bed, poor girl, her family must be going through hell.


I remain open minded it was him they saw. He would of found it hard to be in work Tuesday morning (confirmed), drop off the Land Rover at the garage Tuesday (confirmed), walk by the river with a bin bag on Tuesday, and also walk by the river again that day, without a bin bag, as supposedly shown in this mornings Daily Mirror.

My guess is Saturdays Daily Mirror will have yet another photo or "witness statement" that may or may not be true.

Who knows what is true? But I will not believe everything the papers say.


----------



## PinkEars

Attack Mode said:


> It''s now up on their live blog - Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online
> 
> Says 2 people saw this person scrambling down the river bank.


Sorry didn't mean to like the post I'm reading on my phone and accidentally pressed on it and it would let me unlike!


----------



## DKDREAM

any further news?


----------



## Attack Mode

Next press conference at 10:30am


----------



## Attack Mode

Been nothing major overnight. Nor is there due to be any major announcements with regards the whereabouts of April in the update at 10:30.

Today is planned to be searches on the same scale as yesterday.


----------



## DKDREAM

I have an odd feeling some one has April hid in a house somewhere, I feel that someone has helped the suspect with her abduction  I so hope she can be found, it makes me sad to think she has been away from home 5 days now


----------



## Attack Mode

Bit more here about "Bin Bag Man" that was mentioned earlier - April Jones missing: Witnesses saw man with bin bag near the river day after five-year-old was snatched in Machynlleth - Mirror Online


----------



## Attack Mode

A local reporter has just tweeted;



> Just heard that there will be a "significant" update at the 10.30am news conference in Aberystwyth this morning.


That could be anything though, from a decision whether to charge or release the suspect, to a major new bit of evidence. Or of course could be totally wrong.


----------



## Attack Mode

Press conference:

Police say the suspect was arrested connected to the murder of April and he continues to be questioned.

So the local journo was correct, a significant update. Due to the confirmation it is now a murder investigation, no untrained/local searchers are required.

ETA: He was originally arrested for the suspicion of abduction.

April has not been found, and nothing was revealed that implies evidence has been found etc that she is not alive.


----------



## Guest

now a murder investigation


----------



## poohdog

He's been charged with murder...poor little sod thought to be dead then? 

*Correction...he hasn't been charged yet.Just arrested on suspicion.*


----------



## dobermummy

My heart goes out to her and her family, friends and whole village. I will keep the pink ribbon on my gate and keep hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Guest

poohdog said:


> He's been charged with murder...poor little sod thought to be dead then?


he hasnt been charged as of yet , police just confirming hes arrested on suspicion of murder.


----------



## paddyjulie

Poor Poor little girl 

Just hope the only person who knows what has happened does the right thing and tells everything...

Her poor parents..


----------



## Lavenderb

diablo said:


> now a murder investigation


please let this be wrong


----------



## Attack Mode

To date there have been 100 Mountain Rescue members involved, they are now looking at doubling this to 200.


----------



## Attack Mode

This new development does not change time limits for holding up. So he has to be released or charged by 5pm. Or they can get one more extension to hold him until 5pm tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## paddyjulie

Attack Mode said:


> This new development does not change time limits for holding up. So he has to be released or charged by 5pm. Or they can get one more extension to hold him until 5pm tomorrow at the latest.


Oh.. I was going to ask if they now could keep him for longer , now it was different.....slightly hoping it was just a way of them getting round the laws and nothing else


----------



## Lavenderb

Surely the thought of being released will be enough to make him or anyone else connected to this reveal where she is. How can someone put her parents through this torment.


----------



## paddyjulie

Lavenderb said:


> Surely the thought of being released will be enough to make him or anyone else connected to this reveal where she is. How can someone put her parents through this torment.


Plain and simply evil ...whoever it was ..they couldn't care less about anyone's feelings


----------



## Attack Mode

Taken from The Mirror, this is the statement in brief for anyone who could not watch it live.



> Det Supt Reg Bevan said: "Mark Bridger has been arrested on suspicion of the murder of April Jones.
> 
> "He remains in custody at Aberystwyth Police Station where he continues to be questioned.
> 
> "The arrest does not detract from our efforts to find April and we remain committed to finding her.
> 
> "Her family has been informed of this development and as you would expect they continue to be supported by a family liaison officer.
> 
> "While this is a significant development in the investigation, I once again appeal to the public for information which may help us find April.
> 
> "We are looking to trace the movements of Mark Bridger between 6.30pm on Monday and 3.30pm on Tuesday and any sightings of him between these times.
> 
> "We also need information regarding the movements of the blue Land Rover Discovery registration L503 MEP between these times."


Sky News (or should I say Kay Burley) are again being insensitive with their coverage.

Within a short period of this news breaking, she stopped 2 local women and asked for their reaction to this news.

They hadn't heard, (how would they stood outside the leisure centre without a TV). And became upset at this news, one lady especially.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Staceyxxx

The whole situation is so sad


----------



## Colliebarmy

Lavenderb said:


> please let this be wrong


The man in custody is now being held on suspicion of murder


----------



## Guest

specialist sonar boat being launched in the search for poor little april


----------



## Attack Mode

Here is the rest of the statement.

Detective Superintendent Reg Bevan said all the above (in my last post)

Superintendent Ian John:



> You have heard about a significant development in this investigation which has an impact on our search for April.
> 
> We want to acknowledge and are extremely grateful for the efforts of the community volunteers who have supported the professional searchers in trying to locate her.
> 
> They have been a vital part of our team throughout this search operation. Quite frankly, their commitment has been an inspiration to us all.
> 
> The dynamics of the search have now changed and due to the passage of time and the developments within the investigation it is no longer appropriate for us to expect untrained members of the public to continue the search.
> 
> So now we only require professional searchers to be involved in the ongoing search which continues in and around Machynlleth.


Sky News are saying the searches are concentrating on a certain part of the river and a sonar fitted boat is en route to assist.

So sounds like they have an idea where to look etc.


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> Surely the thought of being released will be enough to make him or anyone else connected to this reveal where she is. How can someone put her parents through this torment.


anyone who torments people like this sure isnt normal , there is only one word for them , sick.
i can see things changing very soon as to regards the way people like this are actually dealt with after they are sentenced.


----------



## suzy93074

Just awful  its so upsetting  her poor mum  hope he rots in hell


----------



## emmaviolet

Attack Mode said:


> Taken from The Mirror, this is the statement in brief for anyone who could not watch it live.
> 
> Sky News (or should I say Kay Burley) are again being insensitive with their coverage.
> 
> Within a short period of this news breaking, she stopped 2 local women and asked for their reaction to this news.
> 
> They hadn't heard, (how would they stood outside the leisure centre without a TV). And became upset at this news, one lady especially.
> 
> :thumbdown:


That was bloody awful!!!

Poor little April.


----------



## poohdog

Attack Mode said:


> *That river is tidal just a mile or two downstream...hence the involvement of the lifeboat men...a body could be far away by now...a horrible thought but those are facts to be considered.*


----------



## Attack Mode

poohdog said:


> *That river is tidal just a mile or two downstream...hence the involvement of the lifeboat men...a body could be far away by now...a horrible thought but those are facts to be considered.*


It was mentioned on here by someone that they have been searching a massive part of the Welsh coast.

Just read online that there is a heavy presence of police on the hillside with spades digging.

So they are not 100% sure she is in the river. Guess they are covering every avenue.


----------



## Attack Mode

I mentioned it earlier, but she is getting loads of flack on twitter (as are Sky).

Here is Kay Burley breaking the news live on air to 2 locals, for anyone who missed it. The start is missing, but you get an idea how insensitive she was.

[youtube_browser]lrml2jVJ4ao[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jiskefet

Stupid cow......


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> I mentioned it earlier, but she is getting loads of flack on twitter (as are Sky).
> 
> Here is Kay Burley breaking the news live on air to 2 locals, for anyone who missed it. The start is missing, but you get an idea how insensitive she was.


she should be taken off air , no compassion , no emotion from her at all shes disgusting.


----------



## Attack Mode

She is shocking.

Next update due at 5:30pm going by Sky News. So just after this current time limit expires.


----------



## Pointermum

Attack Mode said:


> I mentioned it earlier, but she is getting loads of flack on twitter (as are Sky).
> 
> Here is Kay Burley breaking the news live on air to 2 locals, for anyone who missed it. The start is missing, but you get an idea how insensitive she was.
> 
> [youtube_browser]lrml2jVJ4ao[/youtube_browser]


What a bl**dy vulture , like she cares how they actually feel   

She wouldn't stop and tell people on camera if she did :thumbdown:


----------



## suewhite

These media people make me sick they are like a load of vultures circling,I am sure we all know by now what the outcome of this is going to be


----------



## Attack Mode

Glad to hear Sky News are now airing caution to what is shown live etc given the re-arrest.

I had visions of Kay Burley following a team like yesterday, longing for "that" shot live on air.


----------



## Attack Mode

The Daily Post (regional paper) is saying the suspect was seen at the parents evening that April and her parents attended on Monday evening.

It also goes on to say that due to April getting a glowing report, she was allowed "extra play time" that night. That is why she was outside while her mum prepared food.

See - http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/in-...-april-jones-from-machynlleth-55578-31948223/


----------



## Jiskefet

I don't want to sound negative, but I cannot believe she is still alive. Chances are he raped and killed her. And if he dumped her in that river when the tide was just starting to go out, there is a good chance she will never be found....


----------



## Waterlily

Attack Mode said:


> I mentioned it earlier, but she is getting loads of flack on twitter (as are Sky).
> 
> Here is Kay Burley breaking the news live on air to 2 locals, for anyone who missed it. The start is missing, but you get an idea how insensitive she was.
> 
> [youtube_browser]lrml2jVJ4ao[/youtube_browser]


goddam, what a dumbarse, she looks useless, I'd fire her ass.


----------



## Lavenderb

Attack Mode said:


> The Daily Post (regional paper) is saying the suspect was seen at the parents evening that April and her parents attended on Monday evening.
> 
> It also goes on to say that due to April getting a glowing report, she was allowed "extra play time" that night. That is why she was outside while her mum prepared food.
> 
> See - LIVE UPDATES: Missing April Jones from Machynlleth - April Jones - In Depth - News - Daily Post North Wales


and that 'extra playtime' will haunt her poor parents forever.....I really do feel for them.


----------



## paddyjulie

Attack Mode said:


> She is shocking.
> 
> Next update due at 5:30pm going by Sky News. So just after this current time limit expires.


Reporters will do anything at times like this to get a story


----------



## Attack Mode

Locals and reporters based in Machylleth are saying there is a huge activity of checking bins in the Bryn Y Gog estate and at the suspects house.

One local paper is speculating (and that is all it is of course), they are looking for a weapon.

They have also been asking local volunteers whether they will be following the advice of the police to now leave it to the professionals. They have all said no they will continue to look until she is found.

This video from the BBC sums up the feelings of the locals about continuing.

Poor man. 

BBC - Homepage


----------



## skip

I so hope that this comes to an end soon one way or the other because the parents must be going out of their minds,not knowing is one of the worst feelings in the world,i cant even begin to imagine their pain


----------



## CRL

i heard on the news an hour ago that police have told people to stop looking for april as this is now a murder investigation. 
lets hope they are wrong but i highly doubt it.


----------



## Kirkland

> goddam, what a dumbarse, she looks useless, I'd fire her ass.


Kay Burley has always been and will always remain the worst news presenter in the UK. There are threads in other forums dedicated to the complexing question of how she still has a job in TV reporting. She always says insensitive things and she really doesn't know what she's talking about. This is my favourite clip of her Chris Bryant interview by Kay Burley - YouTube proves my point.

Anyways Kay Burley again in this case was wrong like normal she thinks being insensitive and shoving a mic in front of someone is alright and 'tv gold'.


----------



## emmaviolet

I admire the locals wanting to help so passionately but the problem is that they could ruin evidence which could then be dismissed and get him off the hook for murder.

I think it's time now they took a step back out of respect for april, it's the best thing they can do.


----------



## Javy

emmaviolet said:


> I admire the locals wanting to help so passionately but the problem is that they could ruin evidence which could then be dismissed and get him off the hook for murder.
> 
> I think it's time now they took a step back out of respect for april, it's the best thing they can do.


I agree. I'm amazed that the local people have kept going for so long believing the little girl is still alive. Assuming the police have got the right man where could she have been if still alive ? it's not as if he could have kept going back to check on her. So very sad ......


----------



## Waterlily

Kirkland said:


> Kay Burley has always been and will always remain the worst news presenter in the UK. There are threads in other forums dedicated to the complexing question of how she still has a job in TV reporting. She always says insensitive things and she really doesn't know what she's talking about. This is my favourite clip of her Chris Bryant interview by Kay Burley - YouTube proves my point.
> 
> Anyways Kay Burley again in this case was wrong like normal she thinks being insensitive and shoving a mic in front of someone is alright and 'tv gold'.


lol,she doesnt have social skills, verbal skills or etiquette for a reporter, she is truly an embarrassment to the ones keeping her........maybe she gives bj's who knows why she remains.


----------



## Jiskefet

You know, I just thought of something...
We are all assuming April was willfully abducted and probably killed...

But a rather different scenario just popped into my head.
What if there never was an abduction to begin with, but just a very unfortunate course of events and a man panicking and reacting completely the wrong way?

The girl needed medication around the time she got into that car, the car of a man she knew and trusted. What if he only took her for an innocent spin in the car and she had some kind of seisure, and the guy didn't know her well enough to know what was wrong with her and just freaked out?
He may have been trying to get her to snap out of it by shaking or slapping her, and inadvertently killed her. Or maybe she was just unconscious and he THOUGHT he killed her, or that she had just died on him of her own accord.

I can imagine a bloke freaking out and panicking at the thought everyone will believe he wilfully killed her, and dispose of the body on impulse, the same way people will panic and drive off after causing a RTA.....


----------



## emmaviolet

Why wouldn't he ask the mum if he could take her?

I suppose your post will be his defence now that she has been gone so long all evidence will be destroyed.


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal

But wasnt he picked up originally as he was a known sex offender?


----------



## Jiskefet

Diesel the Crazy Dal said:


> But wasnt he picked up originally as he was a known sex offender?


Where did you get that from? I haven't heard that before, and I believe the press would have made mincemeat of im by now if he had been....



emmaviolet said:


> Why wouldn't he ask the mum if he could take her?
> 
> I suppose your post will be his defence now that she has been gone so long all evidence will be destroyed.


That would be the logical thing to do if they were still in her street or just round the corner. But if he'd taken her for a spin and she had a seisure, it would take to long to drive home. It really looks like a person is going to snuff it there and then. So anyone's first instinct would be to try and revive and stabilize. And he may not have known she had this disorder.

Mind you, I am not trying to defend the guy, but we always immediately think the worst, like Zaros said on the other thread:



Zaros said:


> This is precisely what's wrong with this world and makes it a darker place to be.
> 
> In another life and before I had children of my own, I used to take the Dogs along to a large green area, once a graveyard, to let the Dogs have a free run and play around.
> Obviously with it being a grassed area children from about used to congregate there and play whatever games children used to play together.
> 
> As time progressed the children use to look forward to me bringing the Dogs along and they'd have great fun throwing balls for them to retrieve.
> 
> Until one day a woman I'd never seen before was standing by the fence and as I was leaving for home she purposely stopped me and the Dogs to inform me; 'Aye. Just remember I'm watching you. We all are!'
> 
> This remark cut me deeply because I realised then that this world was becoming more and more cynical and sceptical as time went by.
> 
> Folks aren't allowed decent or sincere intentions because it would appear they might possess an ulterior motive and are, therefore, guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## JANICE199

CRL said:


> i heard on the news an hour ago that police have told people to stop looking for april as this is now a murder investigation.
> lets hope they are wrong but i highly doubt it.


*I do believe they must know far more than they are telling the public.They,as you have said,changed from abduction to murder.*


----------



## DoodlesRule

Jiskefet said:


> That would be the logical thing to do if they were still in her street or just round the corner. But if he'd taken her for a spin and she had a seisure, it would take to long to drive home. It really looks like a person is going to snuff it there and then. So anyone's first instinct would be to try and revive and stabilize. And he may not have known she had this disorder.


According to whats in the press he was well known to the family, one of his daughters was best friends with the little girl. No normal person would take someone elses 5 years old "out for a spin" without talking to their parents first


----------



## Jiskefet

Over in Holland, about 10 or 15 years ago, 2 men were convicted of murdering a girl in her home. All the evidence that was presented fitted so neatly they could only be convicted.

It was only afterwards, when some people who did not believe in their guilt, picked up the case, that it became known that several pieces of evidence that pointed to their innocence, and even to another murderer, had been ignored because the police were so sure they had their men. The police even manipulated evidence to fit their theory.

These 2 innocent men have spent 7 years in jail and were released as convicted rapists/murderers who had done their time. Only after their release were they cleared of all suspicion.

The true murderer wasn't caught until 6 years after their release.


What I am trying to say here is: keep an open mind. Everyone is innocent until PROVEN guilty.
The man may not be a murderer, just a stupid, thoughtless guy, who knows.....
I sure hope it wasn't an abduction-rape-killing but an unfortunate course of events.
It would still be devastating, but easier to bear for the parents than the thought that their little girl was raped and murdered...


----------



## Waterlily

DoodlesRule said:


> According to whats in the press he was well known to the family, one of his daughters was best friends with the little girl. No normal person would take someone elses 5 years old "out for a spin" without talking to their parents first


ya, and if that happened (doubt it) he would have just dropped her at a hospital, or even back to where he picked her up from. This man is guilty, and of something synister thats clear as day.


----------



## missP

sky really need to take a step back and think of peoples feelings.

yes we all want to be kept updated and hope she is found soon, but the way sky behaved yesterday was a disgrace in my opinion. were they hoping they were going to get live pictures of April being found, vultures.


----------



## Attack Mode

Suspect and police en route to the court to apply for an extension.


----------



## Attack Mode

The sonar boat has finished for today without finding anything. It may return for checks tomorrow if needed.


----------



## willa

Just home from work - SO sad what the papers are reporting, but not really suprise

This whole ordeal is just horrendus


----------



## Attack Mode

Sky New's David Crabtree has just tweeted that the 5:30 update will be given outside the leisure centre in Machynlleth.

No doubt the police want to repeat the request to local untrained volunteers, to leave the professionals do the searching.


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Suspect and police en route to the court to apply for an extension.


Now left court.


----------



## willa

Thoughts are with April's parents and family at this god awful time 

They have released more photos of April, just so upsetting.

*FFS *Seriously Sky News need to think before speaking - just seen their reporter telling 'locals' it's now a murder enquiry, and asking them to speak about it


----------



## CharleyRogan

Murder enquiry? Have they found her?


----------



## Attack Mode

No not found her yet.

Also - Police have been granted 24hr extension.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Why are they giving up so easily? They didn't when Maddie went missing and maintain that she is still alive...


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's such a sad day.

It's now a murder inquiry, my heart goes out to her family.


----------



## Attack Mode

CharleyRogan said:


> Why are they giving up so easily? They didn't when Maddie went missing and maintain that she is still alive...


They obviously have evidence that points to that she *may* not be alive.


----------



## we love bsh's

Attack Mode said:


> They obviously have evidence that points to that she *may* not be alive.


Do you think hes confessed yet?


----------



## JANICE199

we love bsh's said:


> Do you think hes confessed yet?


*I don't think he confessed.It wouldn't be in his interest to do so.More like,they have found more evidence against him.*


----------



## Attack Mode

we love bsh's said:


> Do you think hes confessed yet?


Doubt it. I would think he would of been charged if he had confessed to anything.


----------



## suewhite

Surley if they are saying a murder inquiry they must know more than they are sayingpoor little soul


----------



## CharleyRogan

I don't think his face should have been all over the news though because he may be innocent

Innocent till proven guilty and all...


----------



## we love bsh's

we love bsh's said:


> Do you think hes confessed yet?


I suppose what ever answers hes giving is telling the police alot.


----------



## emmaviolet

Jiskefet said:


> You know, I just thought of something...
> We are all assuming April was willfully abducted and probably killed...
> 
> But a rather different scenario just popped into my head.
> What if there never was an abduction to begin with, but just a very unfortunate course of events and a man panicking and reacting completely the wrong way?
> 
> The girl needed medication around the time she got into that car, the car of a man she knew and trusted. What if he only took her for an innocent spin in the car and she had some kind of seisure, and the guy didn't know her well enough to know what was wrong with her and just freaked out?
> He may have been trying to get her to snap out of it by shaking or slapping her, and inadvertently killed her. Or maybe she was just unconscious and he THOUGHT he killed her, or that she had just died on him of her own accord.
> 
> I can imagine a bloke freaking out and panicking at the thought everyone will believe he wilfully killed her, and dispose of the body on impulse, the same way people will panic and drive off after causing a RTA.....


Sorry, not convinced.

Also there have been instances where clearly guilty people have got away with the crime because of lack of evidence.


----------



## Jiskefet

emmaviolet said:


> Sorry, not convinced.
> 
> Also there have been instances where clearly guilty people have got away with the crime because of lack of evidence.


I'm not convinced, either, just considering the options.

In the Maddie McCain case, there were several scenarios, one of them being the parents killed her. I am still not convinced about _any_ of the scenarios in that case....


----------



## willa

Um The Times Newspaper REALLY to need to re-word their Headline - she hasn't been found yet !


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> Um The Times Newspaper REALLY to need to re-word their Headline - she hasn't been found yet !


I agree. Not the best choice of words.


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> Doubt it. I would think he would of been charged if he had confessed to anything.


there is every chance he's playing certain games with them too


----------



## Attack Mode

For the benefit of anyone who has no TV or is abroad. Here is the main points from the 5:30pm update. 

Police confirm they are holding the suspect for 24hrs.

It's a multi agency operation involving armed forces, civilian teams and all blue light agencies including fire.

They thank the people who have driven from all over with deliveries of food for the rescue teams.

Thanks to the employers of the unpaid rescue team members who have given their employees off to do their duties.

The priority still remains to find April, despite the development made (the new arrest of murder).

So not much really revealed etc, mainly thanking everyone.


----------



## emmaviolet

Jiskefet said:


> I'm not convinced, either, just considering the options.
> 
> In the Maddie McCain case, there were several scenarios, one of them being the parents killed her. I am still not convinced about _any_ of the scenarios in that case....


Yes i'm not convinced about them but there are soe other cases too, I won't go into it though.


----------



## paddyjulie

Wonder if Doggiebag got called to help with the search .....


----------



## willa

Kinda feels like people are starting to give up, the news isn't reporting her disappperance as much as it has been. Even that Press Conference sounded like they have no new news and no further forward atall.


----------



## Attack Mode

In the press conference they made mention of the food that has been donated by people and businesses. They then highlighted 2 women who had a collection of food in and around Newport, South Wales, and then drove it all the way up.

Heart NW & Wales have just tweeted this donation from someone (or a group of people) in Anglesey.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/254260620239712257
Makes you realise there are some good people out there.


----------



## Guest

Me and mum were just disscussing this, she thinks she's been murdered going by the fact he was charged with murder.


----------



## Attack Mode

danielled said:


> Me and mum were just disscussing this, she thinks she's been murdered going by the fact he was charged with murder.


He hasn't been charged with murder though. He hasn't been charged with anything in fact.


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> He hasn't been charged with murder though. He hasn't been charged with anything in fact.


I was just going off what mum said.


----------



## paddyjulie

danielled said:


> I was just going off what mum said.


just arrested on suspicion of murder Dan x


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> just arrested on suspicion of murder Dan x


That will be where she got mixed up then.


----------



## paddyjulie

danielled said:


> That will be where she got mixed up then.


I would say chick,,she is not on her own though, a few other people have got mixed up too x


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> I would say chick,,she is not on her own though, a few other people have got mixed up too x


Phew she had me confused too.


----------



## Attack Mode

My last post was done in a rush, and may of come across as rude etc. That was not my aim.


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> My last post was done in a rush, and may of come across as rude etc. That was not my aim.


It's ok I don't think it came across as rude or anything.


----------



## paddyjulie

Just seen a page on FB regarding the man arrested , I know people are angry and upset , what if the police are wrong as they have been in the past ..


----------



## willa

paddyjulie said:


> Just seen a page on FB regarding the man arrested , I know people are angry and upset , what if the police are wrong as they have been in the past ..


Well will be very interseting to see what happpens come 5pm tomorrow !

Now coming into night 5 - Please let this nightmare end soon. Cannot begin to imagine how her parents are coping

Must be very hard for her Teachers and everyone at her School - trying to act normal and 'happy' around the other children who proably don't understand what's going on


----------



## Quinzell

paddyjulie said:


> Just seen a page on FB regarding the man arrested , I know people are angry and upset , what if the police are wrong as they have been in the past ..


These are my thoughts too....remember the landlord of the girl that went missing a couple of Christmases ago. He was arrested on suspicion of murder too. It turned out to be the guy that lived in the next flat.

I don't want it to be him because I don't want to believe that anyone could hurt a child. I know reality isn't like that.

I still hope she will be found alive.


----------



## paddyjulie

LouiseH said:


> These are my thoughts too....remember the landlord of the girl that went missing a couple of Christmases ago. He was arrested on suspicion of murder too. It turned out to be the guy that lived in the next flat.
> 
> I don't want it to be him because I don't want to believe that anyone could hurt a child. I know reality isn't like that.
> 
> I still hope she will be found alive.


that was the same person I was talking to the oh about


----------



## Wobbles

Not been on here for some time (and wasn't planning to), but Mach is only 16 miles away from where I am, so it's hit a nerve being so close. For anyone asking why April would of been out playing at 7pm, it's because it's the norm around here. Mach is like the little town I'm in, small, close knit, everyone knows everyone around. It's just a small market town, things like this just don't happen, honestly the most it usually gets in the papers for (and only the local one at that) is cos some delivery truck has hit the bridge on the outskirts. It's a tiny community in very rural wales, I go through it often, to the market there on a Wednesday, passing through to Aberystwyth by car or bus, I catch the train to go to Crufts from there, it's just absolutely unbelievable that a little girl has been abducted from there. There are posters all in our town and its just surreal, you read about things like this in papers, not have them happen in tiny rural places that you've walked and been in hundreds of times. And for that matter, why has no one thought her abductor hasn't maybe packed her off on the train to someone waiting somewhere?


----------



## delca1

If the police thought April was alive surely they wouldn't have arrested the suspect but would have put him under surveillance so he could lead them to her. 
They know a lot more than they are letting on. I really hope I'm wrong


----------



## DoodlesRule

Is just tragic poor little mite and her family it must be unbearable for them. My neice has cerebal palsy, albeit much worse, but its gut wrenching thinking about anyone being so evil


----------



## Guest

willa said:


> Well will be very interseting to see what happpens come 5pm tomorrow !
> 
> Now coming into night 5 - Please let this nightmare end soon. Cannot begin to imagine how her parents are coping
> 
> Must be very hard for her Teachers and everyone at her School - trying to act normal and 'happy' around the other children who proably don't understand what's going on


i completely agree , her little friends must be so confused , i cannot begin to imagine how you would nicely explain in a way that children of that age understand all that has happened since april went missing , children in the same school as april that are so close in age , its upsetting and unthinkable to actually think about


----------



## Guest

DoodlesRule said:


> Is just tragic poor little mite and her family it must be unbearable for them. My neice has cerebal palsy, albeit much worse, *but its gut wrenching thinking about anyone being so evil*


i've actually hated clicking 'like' on this thread because it seems so inappropriate its the last part of your sentence i completely agree with , i cannot imagine WHY someone would want to harm a child especially a child of aprils age they are so lovely and trusting at that age , its completely sickening


----------



## DoodlesRule

diablo said:


> i've actually hated clicking 'like' on this thread because it seems so inappropriate its the last part of your sentence i completely agree with , i cannot imagine WHY someone would want to harm a child especially a child of aprils age they are so lovely and trusting at that age , its completely sickening


 Thats ok I understood. She would be even more innocent and trusting I would imagine. Wish I could understand what goes wrong in a humans head & heart that makes them do such things :nonod: I do believe some people are just evil


----------



## emmaviolet

Wobbles said:


> Not been on here for some time (and wasn't planning to), but Mach is only 16 miles away from where I am, so it's hit a nerve being so close. For anyone asking why April would of been out playing at 7pm, it's because it's the norm around here. Mach is like the little town I'm in, small, close knit, everyone knows everyone around. It's just a small market town, things like this just don't happen, honestly the most it usually gets in the papers for (and only the local one at that) is cos some delivery truck has hit the bridge on the outskirts. It's a tiny community in very rural wales, I go through it often, to the market there on a Wednesday, passing through to Aberystwyth by car or bus, I catch the train to go to Crufts from there, it's just absolutely unbelievable that a little girl has been abducted from there. There are posters all in our town and its just surreal, you read about things like this in papers, not have them happen in tiny rural places that you've walked and been in hundreds of times. And for that matter, why has no one thought her abductor hasn't maybe packed her off on the train to someone waiting somewhere?


Evil lives everywhere, why not a small town.

Soham I know well and that is a little town too.

I don't know why you would think it couldn't be anyone to do with the town and it is a rare occasion it happens anyway, but it doen tend to be small towns as children in larger places are more often cautious of going off with someone.

Sarah payne was a rural area, holly and jessica and now april, evil lurks anywhere.


----------



## willa

SkyNews seem to have stopped reporting. Since April went missing they've been reporting live every second of every day. Now suddenly they aren't.

I wonder if the Police have asked them to stop reporting, or maybe now the search has changed the Police don't want as much publicity ?

Kinda feels like they are starting to give up on her


----------



## tinaK

willa said:


> SkyNews seem to have stopped reporting. Since April went missing they've been reporting live every second of every day. Now suddenly they aren't.
> 
> I wonder if the Police have asked them to stop reporting, or maybe now the search has changed the Police don't want as much publicity ?
> 
> Kinda feels like they are starting to give up on her


I think now its a murder case they have to be more careful about the reporting.. poor little love


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> SkyNews seem to have stopped reporting. Since April went missing they've been reporting live every second of every day. Now suddenly they aren't.
> 
> I wonder if the Police have asked them to stop reporting, or maybe now the search has changed the Police don't want as much publicity ?
> 
> Kinda feels like they are starting to give up on her


It's due to the new arrest. It's standard procedure not to maintain a constant live feed for a murder investigation. Especially one when no body has yet been found.

They don't want to tempt fate and show a body being found.

Though of course, that could of still happened prior to this morning.


----------



## Attack Mode

As evidence that they are not giving up. A team of dogs and handlers have just left the Peak District to join the search in Machynlleth.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Attack Mode said:


> As evidence that they are not giving up. A team of dogs and handlers have just left the Peak District to join the search in Machynlleth.


Must be awful for them, everyone involved must be totally exhausted - think we all tend to forget they may be professionals but all still people with feelings and probably lots of them have children of their own


----------



## Attack Mode

DoodlesRule said:


> Must be awful for them, everyone involved must be totally exhausted - think we all tend to forget they may be professionals but all still people with feelings and probably lots of them have children of their own


Like was asked earlier I wonder if doggybag has been there today. ETA: Or indeed is there.

Like you say they do have feelings, it must effect them.

I was reading a report earlier about the nightly prayer vigil. Tonights had a high presence from the police, some of whom set a few tears.


----------



## Attack Mode

There have been rumours on twitter that a body had been found on a beach 20 miles away. 

This is false. This was a rescue of a adult male who was training for a triathlon.

Posted in case anyone has twitter and sees these false rumours.


----------



## DKDREAM

I wish she could be found, it is so upsetting, I just look at how beautiful April is and think............ Why oh why did someone hurt her she was such a beautiful happy girl.


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Like was asked earlier I wonder if doggybag has been there today. ETA: Or indeed is there.
> 
> Like you say they do have feelings, it must effect them.
> 
> I was reading a report earlier about the nightly prayer vigil. Tonights had a high presence from the police, some of whom set a few tears.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/2012/1...-service-91466-31977295/#.UG9AIbkQFVc.twitter


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> There have been rumours on twitter that a body had been found on a beach 20 miles away.
> 
> This is false. This was a rescue of a adult male who was training for a triathlon.
> 
> Posted in case anyone has twitter and sees these false rumours.


Just seen a report into this.

Someone saw a man walking into the sea at 6:50pm and automatically thought "he is in trouble", so rang the coastguard who launched a helicopter and 2 lifeboats.

Someone else must of seen this helicopter and lifeboat activity. They automatically put 2 and 2 together and got 5. Then they started a twitter rumour.


----------



## Attack Mode

:lol:

I was right about tomorrows front page of the Mirror.

They yet again have the story of a witness.

"I Saw April Driven OFF".

An OAP saw the LR speeding off from the estate.


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was right about tomorrows front page of the Mirror.
> 
> They yet again have the story of a witness.
> 
> "I Saw April Driven OFF".
> 
> An OAP saw the LR speeding off from the estate.


Tbh they are just desperate for news to report.sad but true.


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> Tbh they are just desperate for news to report.sad but true.


True. It's now up on their live updates - Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online

Another update for anyone not following the story.

Night time searches are suspended on the whole. They are now concentrating on daylight searches in the main.

However there are some limited searches going on throughout the night.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have my pink bows in, and will wear them tomorrow for work. I hope she is still alive and not in too much discomfort


----------



## Wobbles

emmaviolet said:


> Evil lives everywhere, why not a small town.
> 
> Soham I know well and that is a little town too.
> 
> I don't know why you would think it couldn't be anyone to do with the town and it is a rare occasion it happens anyway, but it doen tend to be small towns as children in larger places are more often cautious of going off with someone.
> 
> Sarah payne was a rural area, holly and jessica and now april, evil lurks anywhere.


I think it because things like that just don't happen around here. Maybe those other places were small towns as well, but their still in a relatively large, well known part of the country. Mach isn't. When I go to Birmingham to the NEC by train, and ask which platform the Mach train will be on, apart from the welsh guards who have travellled up with the trains, they don't know where it is. The b'ham staff have no idea where I'm asking for. It is not a well known part of the country, and 20 miles over the hills in any direction and the majority would go 'where's there?' if asked for the location. It isn't like a 'small town' in a bigger well known area, the nearest 'big' town is an hour away, there is hardley (if any) CCTV in the shops and certainly not on the roads etc. You would really have to live here to understand, but yes I am very shocked and surprised at what's happened and no it is not the sort of thing that happens around here. My own town, most that put it on the front page was when a rogue dog killed a load of sheep, so seeing the area on front page headlines and the news due to kidnapping is very surreal.


----------



## Attack Mode

Troops in Afghanistan showing their support for April Jones. Credit: Help Find Missing 5year Old April Jones | Facebook


----------



## CharleyRogan

Look at Jamie Bulger, that was in Bootle Strand - Bootle isn't that big but its a busy place. I don't think it matters whether its a busy or quiet place. These people are opportunists


----------



## DoggieBag

paddyjulie said:


> Wonder if Doggiebag got called to help with the search .....


I did. Mach feels like a different place than usual. Guess todays news about a murder inquiry made a huge difference.

You can't look anywhere without seeing her photo or a pink ribbon.

Back again tomorrow.



Attack Mode said:


> Like was asked earlier I wonder if doggybag has been there today. ETA: Or indeed is there.
> 
> Like you say they do have feelings, it must effect them.
> 
> I was reading a report earlier about the nightly prayer vigil. Tonights had a high presence from the police, some of whom set a few tears.


Its doggiebag. 

But yes it affect everyone. But you switch off at the time.



Attack Mode said:


> There have been rumours on twitter that a body had been found on a beach 20 miles away.
> 
> This is false. This was a rescue of a adult male who was training for a triathlon.
> 
> Posted in case anyone has twitter and sees these false rumours.


My home town going by reports. :lol:


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> I did. Mach feels like a different place than usual. Guess todays news about a murder inquiry made a huge difference.
> 
> You can't look anywhere without seeing her photo or a pink ribbon.
> 
> Back again tomorrow.
> 
> Its doggiebag.
> 
> But yes it affect everyone. But you switch off at the time.
> 
> My home town going by reports. :lol:


Sorry, I will try and remember. 

And sounds like a right mix up with that triathlon training.


----------



## redginald

Can't stop checking the news for updates, have nothing to say apart from what has already probably been said. Can't imagine what the family are going through, good luck to anybody searching or helping. However unlikely i really hope she's found safe. 

I can't get my head around how somebody could do something like this to another human, let alone a 5yr old girl. And this blokes a parent aswell  
Turns my stomach. 

There is no worthy punishment to something like this, and of those punishments available, none would be legal. More justice would be done if he was kicked out of the police station un charged and left to the locals for "interagation" than anything our pathetic justice system has to offer. :incazzato:


----------



## Tigerneko

Doggiebag and/or Attack Mode, I wonder if you could answer me this probably silly question 

I was wondering what has led them to arrest Bridger for her murder if they haven't found a body? It's just something I haven't seen happen before! Could he have admitted/alluded to murdering her? What sort of back up could they have to be sure she's been murdered?

I really hope April's body is found soon, it must be absolute torture for her family 

The whole case so far seems strange to me  like, how they were so sure so quickly that he was their man and that the Police seemed to make out that he was already known to them and that he was the prime suspect from the very start.

These situations are horrendous and so upsetting but I always find myself fascinated by all the why's and wherefores, how the police gather their information so quickly and accurately and even what on earth triggered that man to take poor little April and do whatever despicable thing he's done to her.


----------



## Ang2

Firstly the child witnesses said that they saw April getting into the drivers side door of the car which was strange unless it was a left hand drive - which is the case of the suspects car.

I also believe they have found forensic evidence either on his person or in his car.


----------



## Lavenderb

Ang2 said:


> Firstly the child witnesses said that they saw April getting into the drivers side door of the car which was strange unless it was a left hand drive - which is the case of the suspects car.
> 
> I also believe they have found forensic evidence either on his person or in his car.


I read an article earlier that suggested forensic evidence had been found overnight, which changed the arrest to 'suspicion of murder'.


----------



## Attack Mode

Tigerneko said:


> Doggiebag and/or Attack Mode, I wonder if you could answer me this probably silly question
> 
> I was wondering what has led them to arrest Bridger for her murder if they haven't found a body? It's just something I haven't seen happen before! Could he have admitted/alluded to murdering her? What sort of back up could they have to be sure she's been murdered?
> 
> I really hope April's body is found soon, it must be absolute torture for her family
> 
> The whole case so far seems strange to me  like, how they were so sure so quickly that he was their man and that the Police seemed to make out that he was already known to them and that he was the prime suspect from the very start.
> 
> These situations are horrendous and so upsetting but I always find myself fascinated by all the why's and wherefores, how the police gather their information so quickly and accurately and even what on earth triggered that man to take poor little April and do whatever despicable thing he's done to her.


They obviously have evidence to suggest she is unlikely to be alive. Now to try and guess what that is exactly, would be foolish and dangerous.

It obviously has a connection to yesterdays searches, which concentrated on his property (among other locations). So my guess would be something was found there.

I have heard that once the police had the statement April entered the right hand door, (what would be our normal drivers side) they were quickly able to look at L/H drive vehicles registered in the area. There was only 1 L/H drive vehicle registered locally. And it also fitted the description of "low front, high back". That was his Land Rover Discovery. And I believe the main witness gave a description of the driver. So he may of also matched this.

It is worth repeating, the above is what I have heard. I do not know if it is true or untrue. How would I? I don't have access to the evidence held. 

It will be interesting to see if by 5pm today, CPS suggest charging him or releasing him.

I dread to think what will his reception will be like, if released (even as an innocent man). At least not until someone else is in the frame.


----------



## Ang2

I dont think he is likely to be released. I think he will be charged with murder, with or without a body.

They have clearly found enough evidence of murder, they are just keeping quiet.

Another thing I have found strange is that the press havent dug up his past. They dont appear to be saying anything.


----------



## Attack Mode

Ang2 said:


> I dont think he is likely to be released. I think he will be charged with murder, with or without a body.
> 
> They have clearly found enough evidence of murder, they are just keeping quiet.
> 
> Another thing I have found strange is that the press havent dug up his past. They dont appear to be saying anything.


The law prevents them from doing so. He may be innocent.


----------



## Tigerneko

Attack Mode said:


> They obviously have evidence to suggest she is unlikely to be alive. Now to try and guess what that is exactly, would be foolish and dangerous.
> 
> It obviously has a connection to yesterdays searches, which concentrated on his property (among other locations). So my guess would be something was found there.
> 
> I have heard that once the police had the statement April entered the right hand door, (what would be our normal drivers side) they were quickly able to look at L/H drive vehicles registered in the area. There was only 1 L/H drive vehicle registered locally. And it also fitted the description of "low front, high back". That was his Land Rover Discovery. And I believe the main witness gave a description of the driver. So he may of also matched this.
> 
> It is worth repeating, the above is what I have heard. I do not know if it is true or untrue. How would I? I don't have access to the evidence held.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if by 5pm today, CPS suggest charging him or releasing him.
> 
> I dread to think what will his reception will be like, if released (even as an innocent man). At least not until someone else is in the frame.


ahh I see, I wasn't aware they'd searched his house (although it's pretty obvious that they would )

lord only knows what they've found then, it must be something fairly damning for them to be sure she has been murdered rather than it still being a case of abuduction.

I hope for everyone's sake there is a conclusion to it soon, it must be horrible for residents in the area and all police/searchers involved.


----------



## Attack Mode

I was thinking earlier, I wonder how long they will search for. I am sure they will keep going for as long as possible, but one day it will have to be stopped.

I so hope they find her soon.

ETA: With that I am off to bed. Fingers crossed she is found later today.


----------



## Ang2

Where are all these child killers coming from? I believe it was a shock when Hindley and Brady were arrested and child murder was practically unheard of. As the years have progressed, its increasing to the point that every couple of years there is another such incident.


----------



## Lavenderb

Tigerneko said:


> These situations are horrendous and so upsetting but I always find myself fascinated by all the why's and wherefores, how the police gather their information so quickly and accurately and even what on earth triggered that man to take poor little April and do whatever despicable thing he's done to her.


There isn't so much a trigger as such. I'm not suggesting that the man they are holding is guilty of anything until he is found guilty but hypothetically he would have gained the childs and her parents trust. From the little information I have read, he made sure he was seen in locations such as the school where both the child and her parents would have seen him. He projected himself as a safe person, safe around children. He has children who live in the area, again giving him an air of safety, a father figure. He will have become a familiar sight , in fact it was alleged he took the child out in his vehicle, thereby gaining yet more trust and also placing forensic evidence which of course would be there for an innocent reason.
He may have overheard the childs parents promise of an extra playtime and seized that chance. From then on the adrenaline kicks in and he's playing out whatever is in his head....

I'm not claiming this is what happened, its only a theory. I have researched child abuse and predatory behaviour numerous times over the last 2 years...also conversations with social workers, solicitor, victim liason officers.Child support workers. I've sat in a court room and watched a man be sentenced for child sex abuse crimes. I've read sickening letters from a convicted abuser and had a sort of insight into the warped thoughts and justifications they allow themselves to think. I've read a criminal psychologists report on an abuser. That was extremely interesting and emotional too. They are in total denial of what they have done. Even if they accept they have done wrong they will still find an excuse or excuses as to why they did it. They minimise their abuse.
It's really impossible to understand how they think Tigerneko, because they don't think like 'normal' people.


----------



## Lavenderb

Attack Mode said:


> The law prevents them from doing so. He may be innocent.


Did the press not dig up Tia Sharps familys past before her body was found and her murderer was charged? The papers were full of it.


----------



## Tigerneko

Attack Mode said:


> I was thinking earlier, I wonder how long they will search for. I am sure they will keep going for as long as possible, but one day it will have to be stopped.
> 
> I so hope they find her soon.
> 
> ETA: With that I am off to bed. Fingers crossed she is found later today.


I was wondering that too, if they don't find her then the day the search is offically called off will just be another blow of heartbreak for her family. At least at the moment they can cling on to the fact that they might at the very least be able to say goodbye to her, but if the search stops, they are left with nothing at all.



Ang2 said:


> Where are all these child killers coming from? I believe it was a shock when Hindley and Brady were arrested and child murder was practically unheard of. As the years have progressed, its increasing to the point that every couple of years there is another such incident.


I suppose part of it is these weird copy cat/obsessive sorts? This case has already been quite heavily compared with Sarah Payne. That's what fasincates me about the mindset of these people, just what is it that drives them to do these things? How do they do it - I mean like, do they sit there plotting it for a long time, or are they opportunists? I find it both scary and fasincating how someone can actually kill any other human, let alone a child :nonod:


----------



## willa

I'm praying this nightmare comes to an end today.


----------



## willa

Do we know if the Police will be holding a Press Cenference atall today ?
Really hope they continue to keep everyone updated


----------



## Attack Mode

Lavenderb said:


> Did the press not dig up Tia Sharps familys past before her body was found and her murderer was charged? The papers were full of it.


They may of. I didn't read any. But the papers often get action taken against them under contempt of court. The most recent incidents were related to the murdering of the 2 policewomen in Manchester.

The most "famous" contempt of court action against the media is Christopher Jefferies. He was the landlord arrested for the murder of Jo Yeates, but was innocent. He got a fairly large payout from the Mirror and Sun.



willa said:


> Do we know if the Police will be holding a Press Cenference atall today ?
> Really hope they continue to keep everyone updated


There is bound to be one at some point. There has not been an announcement of the first of the day. So I would guess it will be later than the usual 1030-1100 time slot.


----------



## dobermummy

I put a pink ribbon on today and when i was my 2 youngest children (9,7) asked why. I explained it to them and they got some pink ribbon and wanted a bow tying on them.

My youngest even asked if we can go and help look because he can look in hiding places adults cant find. 

I hope with all my heart this nightmare is over soon but even when she is found it will just be the start of another nightmare for the poor family


----------



## Quinzell

The head of the rescue operation was on earlier and he said that until they have solid reason to believe otherwise, they are still hoping to find her alive. I know that's probably optimistic but I'm hoping it means that there isn't any actual evidence to suggest she is dead and the murder status is based on the time that she has been missing.

There was a child bereavement councellor on the TV this morning. Her son was murdered at 2 months old. I just don't get it. I really don't.


----------



## willa

dobermummy said:


> I put a pink ribbon on today and when i was my 2 youngest children (9,7) asked why. I explained it to them and they got some pink ribbon and wanted a bow tying on them.
> 
> *My youngest even asked if we can go and help look because he can look in hiding places adults cant find. *
> 
> I hope with all my heart this nightmare is over soon but even when she is found it will just be the start of another nightmare for the poor family


This is really sweet,but awfully sad 

I bet they may not hold a Press Conference until gone 5pm ..........


----------



## dobermummy

willa said:


> This is really sweet,but equally awfully sad


I just hugged him. So innocent and the questions he was asking i couldnt answer because i dont understand why myself.


----------



## Attack Mode

Good to read my local fire service have this morning sent a team to assist. 

Been reading that there is a low mist over Machynlleth this morning. This is ideal conditions for the dogs. 

Let's hope they get some results today.


----------



## Attack Mode

Press conference at 3pm.


----------



## JANICE199

*I have a question,am i right in thinking the river Dyfi leads into the Irish sea?*


----------



## Attack Mode

JANICE199 said:


> *I have a question,am i right in thinking the river Dyfi leads into the Irish sea?*


Yes and they have been checking that far out with helicopters and lifeboats. They have also been using land teams based on what was said here the other day.


----------



## JANICE199

Attack Mode said:


> Yes and they have been checking that far out with helicopters and lifeboats. They have also been using land teams based on what was said here the other day.


*Thank you for answering.My gut feeling is not good on this.I hope to god i'm wrong.*


----------



## Attack Mode

Just been thinking. With the timing of the press conference, I doubt they would do one at 3pm and again just after 5 (when the time limit expires for holding him). So I expect them to announce their decision on charging at 3pm.

ETA: 

Just seen the live report from Machynlleth. It is misty like I mentioned I saw on twitter.


----------



## paddyjulie

JANICE199 said:


> *Thank you for answering.My gut feeling is not good on this.I hope to god i'm wrong.*


that's my feeling too...quite often bodies are found weeks later by the public on a walk, washed up by the sea.


----------



## willa

News Conference *between* 3pm - 5pm


----------



## Attack Mode

Look here - Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online

Not sure when the photo was taken (though was posted about 20 mins ago). Looks like they found something of interest in his house.


----------



## Attack Mode

Dyfed Powys Police have just posted this, that confirms Willa's post.

Press Conference: Saturday 6 October 2012: 15:00hrs | Dyfed Powys Police | Heddlu Dyfed Powys


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> Look here - Missing April Jones: Live updates in search for five-year-old girl missing in Machynlleth - Mirror Online
> 
> Not sure when the photo was taken (though was posted about 20 mins ago). Looks like they found something of interest in his house.


Urgh isn't that usually used for a body ? feel sick


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> Urgh isn't that usually used for a body ? feel sick


It's used for evidence of any kind, that needs protecting from camera lenses and the weather.

I think it was taken the other day myself. ETA: This is based on the difference in weather. Today is extremely misty going by photos and tweets.


----------



## Wobbles

Ang2 said:


> Where are all these child killers coming from? I believe it was a shock when Hindley and Brady were arrested and child murder was practically unheard of. As the years have progressed, its increasing to the point that every couple of years there is another such incident.


Because there is no deterrant. There is no justice in this messed up world anymore, because the powers that be decided it would be a good idea to outlaw physical punishment. A 10 year old behaving like a brat can't be given a good slap by his parents anymore to be put in his place, and worse he knows it. So he'll grow up knowing the law can't touch him. It's pathetic. The law in this country is pathetic, on the side of the perpetrator not the victim. It's laughable, if someone breaks into someone's house and the owners try to defend themselves, _their_ the ones who'll get the cops on their doorstep. This country is so wrong it's beyond laughable. Chimpanzees at the zoo could run it with more common sense than the idiots in charge. The police are bloody useless. Who in all honestly are scared of them other than the sort who they wouldn't be after anyway? They have no power whatsoever, they should be given back the 'Gene Hunt' way of dealing with scum. The threat of an angle grinder against him would of made him talk quick enough. Then they might of found the little girl by now, may of even gotten to her in time. Not talking whilst some smart ass replies 'no comment' with a smug grin on his face, and some greedy moral-less hotshot lawyer sits next to him. Cops should knock seven shades of Sh!t out of you for being cocky and saying no comment, not sit going round in circles softly softly. That's why the there's speed traps everywhere, to keep useless flatfoots in a job, issuing speed tickets and motor offences is the only thing they can do, cos they sure has hell can't deal with crimes. No one has any respect for anyone anymore, or has any fear of punishment because the 'punishment' is laughable. If a dog attacks a child it's shot, put down. If some sick twisted evil b*****d attacks a child they get put in some cushty cell kept and fed. Where is the punishment in that?Where is the incentive to not do it with that? The very first person they caught should of been either shot, drowned, or hung, a real punishment which might of made the next sicko think twice. Bring back hanging.Give the police their old style of dealing with suspects back. Give a lethal injection to anyone with a sick though on little children, not stick them on some useless stupid list. Automatic loss of life to anyone who deliberately takes someone else's. Get priorities sorted - make it so the streets _are_ safe for little kids to be out playing on their own - instead of it being unsafe for them, make it so its unsafe for anyone with a wrong thought. Do that and maybe cases like this wont be in the paper every couple of years.


----------



## Jiskefet

Looks far too big and square...
More like a painting or a big box.
They wouldn't carry a coffin like that, either....
At least I would hope so..........


----------



## Attack Mode

Jiskefet said:


> Looks far too big and square...
> More like a painting or a big box.
> They wouldn't carry a coffin like that, either....
> At least I would hope so..........


It's a tent being erected outside the front door. They are not carrying it. 

It's on its side in the photo.


----------



## Jiskefet

Wobbles said:


> Because there is no deterrant. There is no justice in this messed up world anymore, because the powers that be decided it would be a good idea to outlaw physical punishment. A 10 year old behaving like a brat can't be given a good slap by his parents anymore to be put in his place, and worse he knows it. So he'll grow up knowing the law can't touch him. It's pathetic. The law in this country is pathetic, on the side of the perpetrator not the victim. It's laughable, if someone breaks into someone's house and the owners try to defend themselves, _their_ the ones who'll get the cops on their doorstep. This country is so wrong it's beyond laughable. Chimpanzees at the zoo could run it with more common sense than the idiots in charge. The police are bloody useless. Who in all honestly are scared of them other than the sort who they wouldn't be after anyway? They have no power whatsoever, they should be given back the 'Gene Hunt' way of dealing with scum. The threat of an angle grinder against him would of made him talk quick enough. Then they might of found the little girl by now, may of even gotten to her in time. Not talking whilst some smart ass replies 'no comment' with a smug grin on his face, and some greedy moral-less hotshot lawyer sits next to him. Cops should knock seven shades of Sh!t out of you for being cocky and saying no comment, not sit going round in circles softly softly. That's why the there's speed traps everywhere, to keep useless flatfoots in a job, issuing speed tickets and motor offences is the only thing they can do, cos they sure has hell can't deal with crimes. No one has any respect for anyone anymore, or has any fear of punishment because the 'punishment' is laughable. If a dog attacks a child it's shot, put down. If some sick twisted evil b*****d attacks a child they get put in some cushty cell kept and fed. Where is the punishment in that?Where is the incentive to not do it with that? The very first person they caught should of been either shot, drowned, or hung, a real punishment which might of made the next sicko think twice. Bring back hanging.Give the police their old style of dealing with suspects back. Give a lethal injection to anyone with a sick though on little children, not stick them on some useless stupid list. Automatic loss of life to anyone who deliberately takes someone else's. Get priorities sorted - make it so the streets _are_ safe for little kids to be out playing on their own - instead of it being unsafe for them, make it so its unsafe for anyone with a wrong thought. Do that and maybe cases like this wont be in the paper every couple of years.


Hope you feel relieved for having this rant.

May I remind you that a person is considered innocent untill PROVEN guilty, and that people will make false confessions when put under pressure, physically or mentally... Even nowadays, many innocent people are being thrown in jail because they broke under pressure of severe interrogations, and gave the police a totally made-up cock and bull story, just to be allowed to get some sleep. And because the police - unknowingly or sometimes even deliberately - will often feed a suspect information only the perpetrator would know, their statements will be viewed as true.
In the days you refer to, 99% of the people hanged, drowned and quartered were innocent, set up on cock and bull charges by people who had something to gain from their death.

Be VERY careful what you wish for.....
If we had a legal system like you propose, you would be tortured right now on accusation of being a witch or on charges of high treason, just for posting this rant.


----------



## Jiskefet

Attack Mode said:


> It's a tent being erected outside the front door. They are not carrying it.
> 
> It's on its side in the photo.


The big square thing with the black or blue cloth thrown over it is a folded tent?
Why put a cloth over it like that?


----------



## Attack Mode

Jiskefet said:


> The big square thing with the black or blue cloth thrown over it is a folded tent?
> Why put a cloth over it like that?


No I was on about the yellow and white tent outside his farmhouse.

Can not see the photo you refer to. But the suspect had a blue blanket over his head as he walked into court yesterday.


----------



## Jiskefet

Ang2 said:


> Where are all these child killers coming from? I believe it was a shock when Hindley and Brady were arrested and child murder was practically unheard of. As the years have progressed, its increasing to the point that every couple of years there is another such incident.


The child molesters have been there all along. If you only think of all the people who now, decades later, come out with their stories of abuse during their childhood, by priests, institution workers, uncles, fathers, and even brothers.....

There is no more of it going on than before. The only difference is that the abuse is brought out in the open now.

And because, in the old days, children would not speak out, and if they did, they would not be believed, the abuser had no need to kill them. NOW, because children WILL speak and adults WILL listen, the abuser feels the need to silence them, which is why child abuse and rape often results in murder, nowadays.


----------



## emmaviolet

Child abuse and rape have always happened sadly.

I do think that the internet maybe gives these sort of people a bit of a platform to launch off, there are pictures available to them and from there it could always progress. This is just an opinion on the matter though.


----------



## Wobbles

Jiskefet said:


> Hope you feel relieved for having this rant.
> 
> May I remind you that a person is considered innocent untill PROVEN guilty, and that people will make false confessions when put under pressure, physically or mentally... Even nowadays, many innocent people are being thrown in jail because they broke under pressure of severe interrogations, and gave the police a totally made-up cock and bull story, just to be allowed to get some sleep. And because the police - unknowingly or sometimes even deliberately - will often feed a suspect information only the perpetrator would know, their statements will be viewed as true.
> In the days you refer to, 99% of the people hanged, drowned and quartered were innocent, set up on cock and bull charges by people who had something to gain from their death.
> 
> Be VERY careful what you wish for.....
> If we had a legal system like you propose, you would be tortured right now on accusation of being a witch or on charges of high treason, just for posting this rant.


I wasn't having a rant. I was speaking the truth, the sort most people nowadays won't say anything about for fear of being called 'whatever'-ism. I'm old fashioned that way And I don't mean innocent til proven guilty people. I mean people who really ARE guilty of hideous crimes should be punished as a warning to others. I know that the though of a cell wouldn't put me off as much as the though of loosing my life would. And I do firmly believe that if you take someone life from them ( except by accident), you should automatically loose your own life. Noone has any right to take someone's life from them, so why should someone evil enough to do so be allowed to keep theirs?


----------



## Lavenderb

Wobbles said:


> I wasn't having a rant. I was speaking the truth, the sort most people nowadays won't say anything about for fear of being called 'whatever'-ism. I'm old fashioned that way And I don't mean innocent til proven guilty people. I mean people who really ARE guilty of hideous crimes should be punished as a warning to others. I know that the though of a cell wouldn't put me off as much as the though of loosing my life would. And I do firmly believe that if you take someone life from them ( except by accident), you should automatically loose your own life. Noone has any right to take someone's life from them, so why should someone evil enough to do so be allowed to keep theirs?


The problem with imposing death sentences is that offenders might be less likely to confess to a crime, whereas the way things are now they admit it, they get the sentence halved and they get monitored once released dependant on their licence. When offenders don't confess to a crime the costs of investigations would dramatically rise and this would be transferred to tax payers.


----------



## Wobbles

Lavenderb said:


> The problem with imposing death sentences is that offenders might be less likely to confess to a crime, whereas the way things are now they admit it,* they get the sentence halved and they get monitored once released* dependant on their licence. When offenders don't confess to a crime the costs of investigations would dramatically rise and this would be transferred to tax payers.


People who do evil unspeakable crimes should never be released ever. The poor victim they killed will never get a chance to be released and have a life again or get their sentance halved. Their sentance and their families is forever. Eternal. So why should someone who has caused it be allowed to live? Why should they get another chance? Their victim never got one and never will. If somebody wants to cause that much hurt, pain and suffering to someone let it be done to them, see if they still want to cause it afterwards.


----------



## Waterlily

Wobbles said:


> People who do evil unspeakable crimes should never be released ever. The poor victim they killed will never get a chance to be released and have a life again or get their sentance halved. Their sentance and their families is forever. Eternal. So why should someone who has caused it be allowed to live? Why should they get another chance? Their victim never got one and never will. If somebody wants to cause that much hurt, pain and suffering to someone let it be done to them, see if they still want to cause it afterwards.


yup, i agree..... that said, only in cases where there is zero doubt of guilt. The system is to soft on most crimes, we should learn something from places like singapore where the crime rate is low, cos the punishment fits the crime.


----------



## Lavenderb

Wobbles said:


> People who do evil unspeakable crimes should never be released ever. The poor victim they killed will never get a chance to be released and have a life again or get their sentance halved. Their sentance and their families is forever. Eternal. So why should someone who has caused it be allowed to live? Why should they get another chance? Their victim never got one and never will. If somebody wants to cause that much hurt, pain and suffering to someone let it be done to them, see if they still want to cause it afterwards.


Of course you are entitled to your thoughts, but your thoughts can't change the law. You can thank the people who fight for human rights for offenders for that...the type of do gooders who allow child abusers to use social networking sites in prison.


----------



## Waterlily

Lavenderb said:


> Of course you are entitled to your thoughts, but your thoughts can't change the law. You can thank the people who fight for human rights for offenders for that...the type of do gooders who allow child abusers to use social networking sites in prison.


Is that true, lol they have internet in jail? I heard that the other day that some prisoners chat on sites but thought it was bullshit... what countries do you mean?


----------



## Lavenderb

Waterlily said:


> Is that true, lol they have internet in jail? I heard that the other day that some prisoners chat on sites but thought it was bullshit... what countries do you mean?


In the UK they do hun. I was informed by a child worker that convicts get to use sites such as facebook...hence I removed my profile. Convicts include sex offenders.


----------



## Waterlily

Lavenderb said:


> In the UK they do hun. I was informed by a child worker that convicts get to use sites such as facebook...hence I removed my profile. Convicts include sex offenders.


damn, lol... thats absurd.... wtf are they thinking allowing that ffs. I was sure no net was allowed inside. Makes you wonder who the **** we are actually talking to on chat sites then


----------



## Wobbles

Waterlily said:


> yup, i agree..... that said, only in cases where there is zero doubt of guilt. The system is to soft on most crimes, we should learn something from places like singapore where the crime rate is low, cos the punishment fits the crime.


Exactly. That's what's needed here, punishment that fits the crime. Not a slap on the wrist, laughable 'community service' and a poxy fine for doing something like beating someone senseless or running someone over whilst drunk. An eye for an eye is how it should be.



Lavenderb said:


> Of course you are entitled to your thoughts, but your thoughts can't change the law. You can thank the people who fight for human rights for offenders for that...the type of do gooders who allow child abusers to use social networking sites in prison.


The human rights law is a disgrace frankly, it's a law that rewards the bad and punishes the good. There should be no Internet in prisons ( there are decent hard working people out there who can't afford the Internet, yet they let scum like that have it for free as punishment?), prison should be much much tougher, the sort of place you have nightmares about being in. Nothing but dry bread and water. A tiny concrete box with absolutely nothing in it, so you can sit staring at the 4 walls day in day out 24/7, thinking about what you did til it haunts you to the point of driving you insane. And even that isn't as bad as the family of the victim mentally tortured forever wondering just how alone and frightened their loved one was when they were ripped from them without even getting a chance to say goodbye.


----------



## Attack Mode

As an example of how far help is coming from. Just been reading a New York fireman is involved, who was at the WTC on 9/11.

He was on holiday in Ireland and heard about it, so decided "I need to go help".


----------



## missP

Attack Mode said:


> As an example of how far help is coming from. Just been reading a New York fireman is involved, who was at the WTC on 9/11.
> 
> He was on holiday in Ireland and heard about it, so decided "I need to go help".


that's just amazing.

well done to the people taking food etc to the search teams, they so deserve it.


----------



## tashi

Can I just ask that this thread is kept for updates and can we keep all other thoughts off the thread, it went off track once before - whilst it is being kept for the news updates that we are not in danger of any wrongdoings, we all know that the accused is innocent until proven guilty, whatever our thoughts are on the subject. 

Thanks folks


----------



## missP

i just heard a small bit there not 100% on what was said but think it was basically saying that this scale of search will continue till at least wednesday.


----------



## willa

missP said:


> i just heard a small bit there not 100% on what was said but think it was basically saying that this scale of search will continue till at least wednesday.


Yes that was said on Skynews. Really upset me,why only until wednesday ? 
They can't give up for her family's sake


----------



## Wobbles

If the police have the right person, why have they not thought who is giving food/water to April, whilst he's being questioned? A person can only survive about 4 days without water, so couldn't it be possible there someone else involved? Someone whose being covered for?


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> Yes that was said on Skynews. Really upset me,why only until wednesday ?
> They can't give up for her family's sake


They have to scale it back at some point. That's the reality, no matter how upsetting it is.

In no way will they simply give up and stop completely.


----------



## Attack Mode

These have been appearing around Machynlleth, tied to various locations.

An open letter to the locals from the Chief Constable:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/254553477898973185


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> They have to scale it back at some point. That's the reality, no matter how upsetting it is.
> 
> In no way will they simply give up and stop completely.


I know, just so sad bless her 

Martin Brunt the Sky Crime Correspondent said ,At the Press Conference they will definately announce whether or not he's been charged with Murder . Could find out in the next hour !


----------



## Attack Mode

Hope they catch this person.

Lancashire Police hunt April Jones 'troll' | Granada - ITV News


----------



## WriterC

Wobbles said:


> If the police have the right person, why have they not thought who is giving food/water to April, whilst he's being questioned? A person can only survive about 4 days without water, so couldn't it be possible there someone else involved? Someone whose being covered for?


It's a murder investigation now.


----------



## willa

Tomorrow morning 11am Church Service for April - live on Sky News.


----------



## suewhite

Attack Mode said:


> Hope they catch this person.
> 
> Lancashire Police hunt April Jones 'troll' | Granada - ITV News


There some really sick Barsteward around what ever next


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> I know, just so sad bless her
> 
> At the Press Conference they will definately announce whether or not he's been charged with Murder . Could find out in the next hour !


And/or the abduction arrest, and whether he will be charged with that as well. Or indeed solely that offence.

To tie in with Tashi's post.

Remember even a charge does not mean a person is guilty of an offence. Only a fair trial will determine if a person is guilty or not guilty.

What a charge does mean, is everyone needs to be extremely careful of what they say or repeat. It is a criminal offence to jeopardise a court case/the UK Judicial System.

Even more so, given the kind of process this sort of crime takes through the system, i.e trial by jury.


----------



## suewhite

Attack Mode said:


> And/or the abduction arrest, and whether he will be charged with that as well. Or indeed solely that offence.
> 
> To tie in with Tashi's post.
> 
> Remember even a charge does not mean a person is guilty of an offence. Only a fair trial will determine if a person is guilty or not guilty.
> 
> What a charge does mean, is everyone needs to be extremely careful of what they say or repeat. It is a criminal offence to jeopardise a court case/the UK Judicial System.
> 
> Even more so, given the kind of process this sort of crime takes through the system, i.e trial by jury.


Hard to do but I agree we have to keep our thought to ourselves.


----------



## missP

WriterC said:


> It's a murder investigation now.


while theres not been a body found people can hold onto a little bit of hope surely!


----------



## skip

missP said:


> while theres not been a body found people can hold onto a little bit of hope surely!


That's why I will continue to pray


----------



## Wobbles

missP said:


> while theres not been a body found people can hold onto a little bit of hope surely!


Exactly, how can you have a murder investigation with no body? She could of been put on the train, or a boat to Ireland. Look at Maddie, she's been missing for 5 1/2 years, but their not calling her case a murder investigation as they've not got a body. In fact they seem to think she's still alive, so why not the same for April?


----------



## Attack Mode

Wobbles said:


> Exactly, how can you have a murder investigation with no body? She could of been put on the train, or a boat to Ireland. Look at Maddie, she's been missing for 5 1/2 years, but their not calling her case a murder investigation as they've not got a body. In fact they seem to think she's still alive, so why not the same for April?


Due to obvious evidence in this case, that points to a decision she may not be alive.

We will find out within a few hours whether that evidence is strong enough to progress into a charge.

Remember this suspect is facing 2 charges. One of abduction and one of murder. He could be charged with either 0, 1, or both of those charges.


----------



## WriterC

Wobbles said:


> Exactly, how can you have a murder investigation with no body? She could of been put on the train, or a boat to Ireland. Look at Maddie, she's been missing for 5 1/2 years, but their not calling her case a murder investigation as they've not got a body. In fact they seem to think she's still alive, so why not the same for April?


They are two separate cases - you do understand that, right?

The police have until 4.50pm to charge him with one of the two offences he's under arrest for.


----------



## skip

I havnt been touched this much by something that is happening to people I don't know for a long time and really can't bear to think of the hell they are going through I will be giving my grand daughter an extra big cuddle tomorrow


----------



## willa

Think we should take a moment to think about her Family . We cannot begin to imagine what they are going through right now, waiting to see what the charges are.

I'm gonna have SkyNews on now constantly, so i don't miss anything.


----------



## WriterC

Lavenderb said:


> In the UK they do hun. I was informed by a child worker that convicts get to use sites such as facebook...hence I removed my profile. Convicts include sex offenders.





Waterlily said:


> damn, lol... thats absurd.... wtf are they thinking allowing that ffs. I was sure no net was allowed inside. Makes you wonder who the **** we are actually talking to on chat sites then


Whoever informed you was wrong. Keeping in touch with someone in prison : Directgov - Crime and justice


----------



## Lavenderb

WriterC said:


> Whoever informed you was wrong. Keeping in touch with someone in prison : Directgov - Crime and justice


In my circumstances I'm afraid I'm not wrong. I was informed by people connected with the legal system and thats all I'm going to say on the matter. This thread is for April Jones.


----------



## suewhite

willa said:


> Think we should take a moment to think about her Family . We cannot begin to imagine what they are going through right now, waiting to see what the charges are.
> 
> I'm gonna have SkyNews on now constantly, so i don't miss anything.


I think until they hear otherwise they will cling on to the hope that she is still alive,I feel so sorry for them.


----------



## WriterC

Lavenderb said:


> In my circumstances I'm afraid I'm not wrong. I was informed by people connected with the legal system and thats all I'm going to say on the matter. This thread is for April Jones.


I'm just correcting your wrong information. There is no legal way for a prisoner to use Facebook while in prison - that's a fact.


----------



## poohdog

Attack Mode said:


> And/or the abduction arrest, and whether he will be charged with that as well. Or indeed solely that offence.
> 
> To tie in with Tashi's post.
> 
> Remember even a charge does not mean a person is guilty of an offence. Only a fair trial will determine if a person is guilty or not guilty.
> *
> What a charge does mean, is everyone needs to be extremely careful of what they say or repeat. It is a criminal offence to jeopardise a court case/the UK Judicial System.*
> 
> Even more so, given the kind of process this sort of crime takes through the system, i.e trial by jury.


There is a difference between...

"That man has murdered that kiddie"

And...."In my opinion the most likely suspect is that man"


----------



## WriterC

krazyone said:


> Is Mark Bridger a "known" paedophile ?


No.
.


----------



## willa

News Conference within the next 30mins.


----------



## canuckjill

What happens here is the person in jail gives his info to a person on the outside and its actually them that are on FB not the perp. I know this personally through my son's case. If they allow people on the inside to use FB in the UK thats just well wrong.....


----------



## Attack Mode

poohdog said:


> There is a difference between...
> 
> "That man has murdered that kiddie"
> 
> And...."In my opinion the most likely suspect is that man"


Not unless you have seen all the evidence presented to the court. And the only way you will have access to that is if you are in the jury, court staff, the police or CPS.

And then you will be under further restrictions on what you can discuss or disclose in the public domain.

I have had many cases thrown out because of discussions on facebook and twitter, by "outsiders".


----------



## WriterC

canuckjill said:


> What happens here is the person in jail gives his info to a person on the outside and its actually them that are on FB not the perp. I know this personally through my son's case. If they allow people on the inside to use FB in the UK thats just well wrong.....


It's wrong - in both ways. There is no legal way for a prisoner to access social networking while in prison. That's a fact, despite what someone's auntie's uncle's twice lost cousin's told them.


----------



## willa

OMG !  Cannot say what i want to say ........


----------



## Attack Mode

Charged with 3 offences.

1. Child Abduction.
2. Murder.
3. Perverting the course of justice.


----------



## lymorelynn

Can we please stick to the tragic disappearance of April rather than the ins and outs of how convicted criminals can or cannot access social media sites.


----------



## WriterC

Sky News have just tweeted this -


> Mark Bridger charged with murder of five-year-old April Jones, child abduction and perverting the course of justice.


----------



## willa

People on Twitter need to be careful what they say ! I'm sure we'd all like to say what we think ..

Thinking of her Parents are this god awful horrendus time xxxxx


----------



## Attack Mode

WriterC said:


> Sky News have just tweeted this -


Keep up, I said that a page ago.


----------



## missP

it makes you wonder just what they have on him.


----------



## willa

Poor little Girl  xxxxx

Realy hope she didn't suffer too much 

Also what is* "attempting to pervert the course of justice" *what on earth does that mean ?


----------



## paddyjulie

Oh hell...What her poor family must be going through  I just pray they find her body as soon as.


----------



## suewhite

All I will say is "man up and give those parents there little April back"


----------



## missP

willa said:


> Poor little Girl  xxxxx
> 
> Realy hope she didn't suffer too much
> 
> Also what is* "attempting to pervert the course of justice" *what on earth does that mean ?


something like giving false information or withholding information maybe


----------



## WriterC

willa said:


> Poor little Girl  xxxxx
> 
> Realy hope she didn't suffer too much
> 
> Also what is* "attempting to pervert the course of justice" *what on earth does that mean ?


Perverting the course of justice: Administration of justice: Sentencing manual: Legal Guidance: The Crown Prosecution Service


----------



## WriterC

suewhite said:


> All I will say is "man up and give those parents there little April back"


You shouldn't even say that - he's not been found guilty in a court of law. Whatever you think of him, he deserves a fair trial without people acting as if he's guilty.


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> Poor little Girl  xxxxx
> 
> Realy hope she didn't suffer too much
> 
> Also what is* "attempting to pervert the course of justice" *what on earth does that mean ?


Threatening a witness, judge or juror, and/or disposing or fabricating evidence.


----------



## lymorelynn

*Please remember, this man has been charged, not found guilty.*


----------



## MissShelley

krazyone said:


> OMG. He looks so normal. Almost like a family man himself ...


How do you expect him to look?


----------



## Attack Mode

Now lets hope they find her soon.


----------



## missP

i just hope this isn't another madeline mccann and April is never found.


----------



## willa

Lets not mention him again ..

Lets just focus on April now. Still a 5 year old out there.


----------



## tashi

Once again can we keep this on track and not give any discussion on what he looks like etc this is only leading to bad feeling amongst posters


----------



## paddyjulie

willa said:


> Lets not mention him again ..
> 
> Lets just focus on April now. Still a 5 year old out there.


I agree this thread was for April and we don't want it getting closed because things are getting said that shouldn't be


----------



## Treaclesmum

I keep hoping they are wrong and she is still alive somewhere, or that even if she is dead, I keep hoping it was an accident, not a murder


----------



## tashi

Update that ther is sufficient evidence to charge him with murder


----------



## missP

tashi said:


> Update that ther is sufficient evidence to charge him with murder


so sad.


----------



## Attack Mode

The CPS statement in full. I have highlighted the important bit as a reminder of what has already been said.

District Crown Prosecutor Iwan Jenkins' statement in full:



> The Crown Prosecution Service has been in close contact with Dyfed-Powys Police as their extensive investigation into Aprils disappearance has developed. In particular, we have been offering advice and guidance to the police since the suspect Mark Bridger was arrested last Tuesday.
> 
> My role is to examine the evidence that is currently available and advise the police in respect of charges.
> 
> I now have to advise that, having carried out a detailed review of the evidence gathered so far by Dyfed-Powys Police, my conclusion is that there is sufficient evidence to charge Mark Bridger with the murder of April Jones, and that it is in the public interest to do so.
> 
> I have also concluded that there is sufficient evidence to charge the defendant with attempting to pervert the course of justice and child abduction.
> 
> Accordingly, I have authorised Dyfed-Powys Police to charge him with these offences and he will appear before Aberystwyth Magistrates Court on Monday morning.
> 
> I realise that this is an incredibly difficult time for Aprils family, friends and the community. My thoughts are with them  and indeed with all those affected by this weeks events.
> 
> The huge public and media interest in this case is understandable. *I would just like to stress that, whilst Mark Bridger stands accused of serious criminal charges, he retains the right to a fair trial. I would therefore ask that nothing is placed in the public domain that may undermine the criminal justice process.*


----------



## tashi

Due to the above news can you please now keep this only to factual reports and no speculation etc. if this doesn't happen then we feel that we are going to have to close the thread. 

Please just keep this for factual news updates, think we are probably looking on different sites for news so even those updates are keeping the thread going. 

Any posts other than factual from now on will be removed


----------



## tashi

Dyfed Powys Police Chief Constable Jackie Roberts said the inquiry had been one of the "most complex and fast moving" in the history of the force "and one our communities have never had to face before".

She said: "It has been marked by the coming together of people from across the country with one aim in mind, to return April to her family.

"The community of Machynlleth and the surrounding areas turned out in force using social networks to get the message out and appeal for April's safe return.

"I have spent time with the family, and they are overwhelmed with the number of people who wanted to help in any way they possibly could.

"Now that Mark Bridger has been charged with this horrific crime it is time to let the judicial process take its course and time to let the family come to terms with what has happened over the last week.

"In the meantime our efforts to find April will be as meticulous as they have been from the outset of this inquiry until we have exhausted all available options."


----------



## tashi

Police said the hunt for missing April was continuing after searchers were stood down last night due to atrocious weather.

Superintendent Ian John said: "This morning we have deployed 10 specialist police teams who are conducting a systematic and methodical search in and around the town.

"We continue to have the support of a whole range of search and rescue teams who are using specialist equipment as we continue our efforts.

"We will be keeping April's family fully updated on progress of this investigation.

"Finally, despite today's announcement, we are maintaining the momentum of the search and we remain totally focused and committed to finding April."


----------



## tashi

To recap...

* Mark Bridger, 46, has been charged with the murder of April Jones.

* He has also been charged with child abduction and perverting the course of justice.

* Bridger will appear at court in Aberystwyth on Monday to face charges.

* April Jones has still not been found.


Taken from the Mirror blog


----------



## Attack Mode

Coastguards reflect on the job before them.

Matthew Horwood photography - editorial, commercial and corporate photographer in Cardiff, South Wales.

I like this photo.

Can you see what I did with my 1st sentence?


----------



## Quinzell

Great photo.....shame about the context!

Very sad news about Mark Bridger. I guess this was the unevitable outcome after such a period of time.

The police are giving a press conference shortly, aren't they? I doubt they will be able to say much but his hearing is Monday so we should hear more after that.

Thinking of April's family and friends at this very sad and shocking time.


----------



## willa

LouiseH said:


> Great photo.....shame about the context!
> 
> Very sad news about Mark Bridger. I guess this was the unevitable outcome after such a period of time.
> 
> *The police are giving a press conference shortly, aren't they?* I doubt they will be able to say much but his hearing is Monday so we should hear more after that.
> 
> Thinking of April's family and friends at this very sad and shocking time.


What another one ? They only had one at 3.45pm


----------



## Waterlily

her poor parents, no body means no closure


----------



## Wobbles

Waterlily said:


> her poor parents, no body means no closure


Yes, but what a terrible choice to have. On the one hand you want a body found for closure, but on the other, if one is that last tiny bit of hope is truly gone. What a horrendous position to be put in.


----------



## Attack Mode

Taken from the Daily Post.

The family of April Jones have this afternoon met with representatives of the council, volunteers, and all groups who have helped in the search for the little girl.

Volunteer Wyn Humphreys, 29, from Aberdyfi said: "The family wanted to say thanks to us as volunteers. They wanted to meet us and they asked for us to go over. They wanted to thank us and wanted us to pass their thanks to every other individual."

Another volunteer, Geraint Evans said: "We as volunteers have been a part of this search and we are still committed to finding little April."


----------



## comfortcreature

Been checking on this thread.

So sad.

CC


----------



## tinaK

Those poor parents and family


----------



## DKDREAM

so so sad, I hope April can be found and laid to rest peacefully, Glad they have someone for her murder though hopefully.


----------



## Attack Mode

Taken from the Daily Post.



> People in Machynlleth plan to march from the Bryn-Y-Gog estate, where April lived, to St Peters Parish Church for a Sunday service from 11am tomorrow.
> The march will begin at 10.15am.


Simple, but a nice touch.


----------



## Lavenderb

My heart and thoughts will be there with them, I'm so sad that these babies are so cruelly taken...my children know nothing but love from me. I think we will all be cuddling our babies extra tight.


----------



## Wobbles

I can't understand why nobody seems to have thought of the possibility that maybe the man they are holding did take her but handed her over to someone else. At the train station maybe, no ID needed and 3 hours and you can be in B'ham, and from there to virtually any part of the country by train. For that matter, if you go over the Dyfi bridge, turn right, and along a few miles towards Tywyn, you'd be by the sea, then you could go up the coast and accross to Ireland quite easily.


----------



## DKDREAM

Wobbles said:


> I can't understand why nobody seems to have thought of the possibility that maybe the man they are holding did take her but handed her over to someone else. At the train station maybe, no ID needed and 3 hours and you can be in B'ham, and from there to virtually any part of the country by train. For that matter, if you go over the Dyfi bridge, turn right, and along a few miles towards Tywyn, you'd be by the sea, then you could go up the coast and accross to Ireland quite easily.


maybe because people are so shocked and evidence obviously points to murder otherwise they would not of charged for such


----------



## paddyjulie

Wobbles said:


> I can't understand why nobody seems to have thought of the possibility that maybe the man they are holding did take her but handed her over to someone else. At the train station maybe, no ID needed and 3 hours and you can be in B'ham, and from there to virtually any part of the country by train. For that matter, if you go over the Dyfi bridge, turn right, and along a few miles towards Tywyn, you'd be by the sea, then you could go up the coast and accross to Ireland quite easily.


I would have thought they must have some reason/ evidence to believe she has been murdered, otherwise they would not be able to charge him for it .

As Lavenderb said, hold our little ones extra tight tonight.....
and god bless little April wherever she may be x


----------



## DoggieBag

Going into another night without finding her. 

Really hit me today how there is a little girl out there somewhere.


----------



## paddyjulie

DoggieBag said:


> Going into another night without finding her.
> 
> Really hit me today how there is a little girl out there somewhere.


I know 

I look over at my daughter and I just can not imagine what her parents must be going through . Their lives have been destroyed..words can not describe it


----------



## willa

DoggieBag said:


> Going into another night without finding her.
> 
> Really hit me today how there is a little girl out there somewhere.


Aww it's bloody awful 

Were you out searching today ?


----------



## poohdog

paddyjulie said:


> I know
> 
> I look over at my daughter and I just can not imagine what her parents must be going through . Their lives have been destroyed..words can not describe it


I wonder what the young family of the accused are feeling...some more innocent victims there.They will no doubt have to move elsewhere or suffer bullying at school.More lives ruined.


----------



## tinaK

Praying that little April is found soon, so at least her family know where she is, not knowing must be unbearable


----------



## paddyjulie

poohdog said:


> I wonder what the young family of the accused are feeling...some more innocent victims there.They will no doubt have to move elsewhere or suffer bullying at school.More lives ruined.


Very True . Tbh I never give them a thought


----------



## DoggieBag

willa said:


> Aww it's bloody awful
> 
> Were you out searching today ?


Yes I was.

In awe of the dogs from SARDA. Watching them work makes you realise how amazing dogs are.


----------



## Balto-x

Wobbles said:


> I can't understand why nobody seems to have thought of the possibility that maybe the man they are holding did take her but handed her over to someone else. At the train station maybe, no ID needed and 3 hours and you can be in B'ham, and from there to virtually any part of the country by train. For that matter, if you go over the Dyfi bridge, turn right, and along a few miles towards Tywyn, you'd be by the sea, then you could go up the coast and accross to Ireland quite easily.


I said this today, they obviously have there reason for the charge but like you say in the hours between April going missing and him being arrested he could have taken her anywhere 
Its awful and i just hope she is found soon for her poor families sake

X


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> Yes I was.
> 
> In awe of the dogs from SARDA. Watching them work makes you realise how amazing dogs are.


I am in awe of everyone involved, the searchers, the dogs, and the local community doing as much as possible.

Look at this one example of 3 people did who live 10 miles away.

BBC News - April Jones: Fundraising drive for search teams

Well done to everyone involved, whether 2 legged or 4 legged.


----------



## Wobbles

Balto-x said:


> I said this today, they obviously have there reason for the charge but like you say in the hours between April going missing and him being arrested he could have taken her anywhere
> Its awful and i just hope she is found soon for her poor families sake
> 
> X


Exactly, I don't know if he's just saying 'no comment' or whatever obviously, but he could just be playing for time, enough time for someone else involved to successfully take her someplace or hide her. After all, whilst a spotlight's focused on one person, someone else can creep around in the shadow it casts.


----------



## lymorelynn

Please can we have no further speculation on this. We do not know what the police know.


----------



## K9Steve

From what I've read so far, they have arrested a man (can't remember his name), but he is supposed to have four children of his own. Wonder what is going through their minds at this time and how will it effect them in the future. 

I still hope the family of the little girl will get her back so they can have closure. That is hellish for any parent!


----------



## Waterlily

K9Steve said:


> From what I've read so far, they have arrested a man (can't remember his name), but he is supposed to have four children of his own. Wonder what is going through their minds at this time and how will it effect them in the future.
> 
> I still hope the family of the little girl will get her back so they can have closure. That is hellish for any parent!


ya.. to slow


----------



## K9Steve

Has anyone heard if they had recovered the girl yet?


----------



## tashi

Can I just remind everyone of what was requested last night please



tashi said:


> Due to the above news can you please now keep this only to factual reports and no speculation etc. if this doesn't happen then we feel that we are going to have to close the thread.
> 
> Please just keep this for factual news updates, think we are probably looking on different sites for news so even those updates are keeping the thread going.
> 
> Any posts other than factual from now on will be removed


----------



## Attack Mode

Regarding an earlier post I made. There looks to be a really good turn out for the march to the church.

This was based on twitter photos, but they have just shown it on Sky as well.


----------



## Attack Mode

Latest statement from Coral Jones (mother);

_"April has still not been found I am not giving up hope that she will come home,so please please keep looking for my baby girl April shes our world the whole family are in bits as we don't know where she is."_

 CORAL JONES, APRIL JONES'S MOTHER


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Regarding an earlier post I made. There looks to be a really good turn out for the march to the church.
> 
> This was based on twitter photos, but they have just shown it on Sky as well.


Here is a photo, and a report that there are over 600 people marching.

BBC News - April Jones: Church service for missing girl

Scroll down for todays order of service.


----------



## Lavenderb

Taken from the above article

*Speaking before the service, the Rev Rogers said the community still had hope.

"We have hope and that hope today that little April is safe in Jesus's arms," she said.*

How thankful am I my children are here to hold.


----------



## Attack Mode

Todays Dyfed Powys Police Update;



> I can now give you a brief update on the search operation which continues in Machynlleth.
> 
> This morning, we have deployed 10 specialist police teams who are continuing to conduct a systematic and methodical search in and around the town.
> 
> We continue to have the support of a whole range of specialist teams as we continue our efforts. We will see change in resourcing but not in intensity as we move forward with the search.
> 
> I would like to pay tribute to the Mountain Rescue Teams who have worked themselves to a standstill in the search for April.
> 
> We will be keeping April's family fully updated on progress of the investigation.
> 
> We are maintaining the momentum of the search and we remain totally focused and committed to finding April.


Not much difference from yesterdays. Apart from 2nd half about keeping the family up to date, and the mountain rescue teams working to a standstill.


----------



## missP

have tears in my eyes, this is so sad, amazing turnout.


----------



## willa

Feels like a Funeral 

Little children in the Service - not sure i'd bring my young children.


----------



## Lavenderb

willa said:


> Feels like a Funeral
> 
> Little children in the Service - not sure i'd bring my young children.


Perhaps her little friends?


----------



## willa

Lavenderb said:


> Perhaps her little friends?


Oh i didn't think of that


----------



## Lavenderb

How terrible and so thankful at the same time must those parents feel of the other babies who were out playing with her.


----------



## swarthy

Attack Mode said:


> Todays Dyfed Powys Police Update;
> 
> Not much difference from yesterdays. Apart from 2nd half about keeping the family up to date, and the mountain rescue teams working to a standstill.


They made this exact announcement on the "news flash" broadcast yesterday.

Just switched over to Sky News - I can't even begin to imagine what the family must be going through - so very very tragic and every parent's worst nightmare, however old the child is 

They clearly haven't managed to get out of this bloke they've arrested where the body is - doesn't he have any remorse that he can give this little girl back to her family so they can now lay her to rest and grieve for her


----------



## Attack Mode

swarthy said:


> They made this exact announcement on the "news flash" broadcast yesterday.
> 
> Just switched over to Sky News - I can't even begin to imagine what the family must be going through - so very very tragic and every parent's worst nightmare, however old the child is
> 
> They clearly haven't managed to get out of this bloke they've arrested where the body is - doesn't he have any remorse that he can give this little girl back to her family so they can now lay her to rest and grieve for her


It does differ slightly from yesterdays. But is obviously mostly a copy and paste job.


----------



## willa

This Fund has been mentioned again - still don't understand what this money is for ? 

These pictures of April are so upsetting 
Got a AWFUL feeling it'll end up like another case ..


----------



## Lavenderb

willa said:


> This Fund has been mentioned again - still don't understand what this money is for ?
> 
> These pictures of April are so upsetting
> Got a AWFUL feeling it'll end up like another case ..


I read the money is for Aprils family.....now as horrible as it sounds, they still have to have an income.....im sure neither of her parents will have been in work or will be for a good while yet whilst they have been searching for April and despite the circumstances the DWP will make no exceptions.


----------



## missP

no one wants to leave the church


----------



## willa

They are each lighting a little Candle xxx


----------



## missP

i think the fund is a great idea. 

i'm sure the family didn't ask for it and money is the last thing on their minds but maybe it'll help keep a roof over their heads and their other children fed in this dreadful time.


----------



## Attack Mode

That song "Hope" that was written especially sounded good.


----------



## missP

Attack Mode said:


> That song "Hope" taht was written especially sounded good.


it did, i didn't realise it was specially written though


----------



## JANICE199

Lavenderb said:


> Taken from the above article
> 
> *Speaking before the service, the Rev Rogers said the community still had hope.
> 
> "We have hope and that hope today that little April is safe in Jesus's arms," she said.*
> 
> How thankful am I my children are here to hold.


*I heard this on the radio.It comes across that they must know she is dead,or poor choice of words.*


----------



## willa

JANICE199 said:


> *I heard this on the radio.It comes across that they must know she is dead,or poor choice of words.*


My guess is a very poor choice of words.


----------



## Attack Mode

Taken from Daily Mirror;



> Superintendent Ian John said that, following the murder and abduction charge, the nature of the operation will change. He said: "It's fair to say that we'll see a scaling back of the mountain rescue effort.
> 
> "But a doubling of the effort really within the police element, we've got 10 teams here today.
> 
> "If we don't find April today we've got 18 teams coming tomorrow and continue that search with the same momentum and the same element of rigor that we've had since day one."


----------



## emmaviolet

willa said:


> My guess is a very poor choice of words.


I think sadly as it is a murder he is charged with and the fact of what they told the parents I think everyone sadly has to accept that she is no longer alive.


----------



## holly1

How can they prove he murdered her,with no body?


----------



## emmaviolet

holly1 said:


> How can they prove he murdered her,with no body?


well it's not the place to put it really as was posted before but in the holly and jessica case they new it was a murder before they were found.


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Hope they catch this person.
> 
> Lancashire Police hunt April Jones 'troll' | Granada - ITV News


Police have arrested an internet troll who allegedly made a sick joke about missing youngster April Jones on Facebook. Matthew Wood, 20, of Eaves Lane, Chorley, was arrested on Saturday and will appear before magistrates in Chorley, Lancashire, on Monday morning.


----------



## Lavenderb

Attack Mode said:


> Police have arrested an internet troll who allegedly made a sick joke about missing youngster April Jones on Facebook. Matthew Wood, 20, of Eaves Lane, Chorley, was arrested on Saturday and will appear before magistrates in Chorley, Lancashire, on Monday morning.


Absolutely despicable. I hope he is thoroughly ashamed.

Thankyou for keeping the forum updated AM.


----------



## lymorelynn

Please keep this thread for what it was intended not a debate on the laws of this country.


----------



## missP

18 fresh rescue teams ready to start tomorrow


----------



## willa

missP said:


> 18 fresh rescue teams ready to start tomorrow


Is that to replace the existing search teams ?

Cannot begin to imagine how physically and emotionally draining it must be for search teams - especially hard for those who have children.


----------



## missP

willa said:


> Is that to replace the existing search teams ?
> 
> Cannot begin to imagine how physically and emotionally draining it must be for search teams - especially hard for those who have children.


yes, i think they are to replace the current ones


----------



## Happy Paws2

missP said:


> yes, i think they are to replace the current ones


They said on the news that the mountain rescue teams are going to start to cut back after tonight, and they were going to concentrate more round the village area.


----------



## lymorelynn

There have been some comments that have been close perhaps to being prejudicial to the case and it has been decided that this thread be kept only to repeating already known facts and not speculating on the who or why.


----------



## lymorelynn

JANICE199 said:


> *With respect,and a genuine question.How is this any different to say the Maddie M. case or others?We had debates about those.*


The powers that be are cracking down more and more on what is 'said' on all forms of social media sadly.
However, the thread was also beginning to be bogged down by arguments about this and wasn't in keeping with what the original intention was.
Please can we now keep it as that - updates on any progress made in finding April or actual news regarding the arrest and charges against her alleged killer.


----------



## Attack Mode

The family (according to Sky) have asked the public to stop sending them messages of condolences. As they as of yet, have not had confirmation that April is not alive.


----------



## Attack Mode

Mountain Rescue Searches suspended as of tonight. Local teams may be used as required. But Mountain Rescue England & Wales contribution as a whole will cease.

They will however remain on call if needed by the police.


----------



## lymorelynn

If you want to have a debate about the safety of children on the streets please do it on another thread.


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Mountain Rescue Searches suspended as of tonight. Local teams may be used as required. But Mountain Rescue England & Wales contribution as a whole will cease.
> 
> They will however remain on call if needed by the police.


An add on to the above. This is taken from the Daily Post blog.

_I have just been given the sad news that the 250 strong mountain rescue team have finished their efforts for the day, without finding April. Mountain Rescue search co-ordinator Roland Layland said many of the search experts were in tears as they decided to call it a day. Mr Layland confirmed the Mountain Rescue operation will be scaled back from tomorrow due to work and family commitments. He said: "We so desperately wanted to find the little girl for her family. "The weather has really given us hope this weekend, but in the end it was not to be."
_


----------



## Lavenderb

April, sweetheart you are still in my thoughts and prayers. I pray tomorrow you are returned home to your family who miss you dearly x


----------



## tashi

Have now sorted through the last posts, I am sorry if you think I have been harsh in what I have done but I feel that this thread should be kept for news and news only. I for one log on here and check this thread to see if there are any updates on April. I appreciate all that have contributed to this thread and it is certainly 'no-ones' sole thread, we encourage anyone who sees or hears any of the news channels with updates to p,ease put them on here. I am going yo change the title as well to reflect that no discussion just updated news reports. Hope that explains why ? If not pm me and I will see if I can answer your question.


----------



## tashi

Have sorted once again. I really cannot understand those who are taking this away from the news thread it has become


----------



## Attack Mode

Thank you for reopening the thread. But as per http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062331639-post3.html someone else can take charge of supplying updates.


----------



## Wobbles

As someone else rightly pointed out, a news thread is basically a cut and paste job of the news channels and papers. But if that is all it is meant to be, to keep people updated, maybe a discussion thread alongside it would help. There is no other thread, so anyone with any comment has no real choice but to put it here.


----------



## missP

Attack Mode said:


> Thank you for reopening the thread. But as per http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062331639-post3.html someone else can take charge of supplying updates.


please dont stop posting, your updates have been a great help to others.


----------



## Guest

Attack Mode said:


> Thank you for reopening the thread. But as per http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062331639-post3.html someone else can take charge of supplying updates.


Keep going, please


----------



## DKDREAM

Attack Mode said:


> Thank you for reopening the thread. But as per http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062331639-post3.html someone else can take charge of supplying updates.


thats sad as you've been brilliant, it is just a shame some members bickered on such a sad thread. My thoughts are with Aprils family x


----------



## missP

Wobbles said:


> As someone else rightly pointed out, a news thread is basically a cut and paste job of the news channels and papers. But if that is all it is meant to be, to keep people updated, maybe a discussion thread alongside it would help. There is no other thread, so anyone with any comment has no real choice but to put it here.


we were asked not to discuss or speculate about the man arrested or what we may think has happened to poor April.

as has been said before people do appreciate the updates and if anyone doesn't they dont have to read it.

i personally think it disgusting that a thread about a missing 5 year old child has been closed twice now because people wont leave it be.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Attack Mode said:


> Thank you for reopening the thread. But as per http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062331639-post3.html someone else can take charge of supplying updates.


Please carry on with your updates AM.

The nation is waiting with baited breath for ANY kind of news on little April. We continue to hope for a good outcome but, in our hearts, we are aware that this is becoming VERY unlikely. The best we can expect is that she is just 'found' so that her parents may be able to grieve properly.


----------



## DoggieBag

Looks like I have missed some "fun".

I have depended on this thread over the last 2 days. As I haven't been able to watch live (due to being there).

This thread has been useful to catch up with the investigating side. It has also been useful for having the "human touch" you don't get in media reports.

I for one, hope it continues.


----------



## redroses2106

Attack Mode said:


> Thank you for reopening the thread. But as per http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062331639-post3.html someone else can take charge of supplying updates.


I've not commented on this thread but have been skim reading and checking it regularly for *your* updates. I don't know what someone has said to you but it would be a shame for you to stop the updates because of them


----------



## dougal22

Attack Mode said:


> Thank you for reopening the thread. But as per http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062331639-post3.html someone else can take charge of supplying updates.


Please don't stop the updates AM. I don't watch the news (for reasons I won't bore you with) and have been reading this thread for updates.

It's a shame that the thread went off track somewhat, but please don't stop doing something that a) helps you; b) helps other people


----------



## Jiskefet

True.
We are all hoping poor April will be found, and most of us DO appreciate your information, even if some people don't. Not all of us have access to the news all the time, and I, for one, greatly rely on this topic for news.


----------



## tashi

I think AM will now realise how much her updates are appreciated, I am sure she will post on here once she sees how much they are wanted. 

Can we now hope that the post following this is the next update from AM


----------



## Wobbles

I hope this thread doesn't get closed either. We don't have Sky, and I generally don't watch the news as it's too depressing. So this thread is the way I've been keeping updated, and want to continue doing so.


----------



## Waterlily

Wobbles said:


> I hope this thread doesn't get closed either. We don't have Sky, and I generally don't watch the news as it's too depressing. So this thread is the way I've been keeping updated, and want to continue doing so.


 read the post above you

 sry tashi I had to


----------



## Attack Mode

Thank you for the messages, both above and via PM & Visitor Messages.

Having spoken to a few people via PM, I think it will be of great help until April is found I keep these updates going. Especially seeing as people have been depending on them.

I would of posted a few minutes ago, but got upset by 2 people on twitter. they are taking the time to send a message of thanks to each rescue organisation and agency involved in Machynlleth.

I don't live in Machynlleth unlike them. But sometimes we do take our emergency services for granted. Even more so the unpaid volunteers of the mountain rescue teams and RNLI etc.

Having spoken to Doggiebag, I know they hate the word "hero". But that is what they are. We never discussed exactly what you do on that side DB, but for you and anyone else involved (who is a PF member) in rescuing etc, thank you.

I know this is mostly off topic. I had nowhere else to post it. And I didn't think it warranted a thread of it's own.

(AKA, I only planned on typing the first bit but got into a set frame of mind, after reading the twitter "thank yous".)

Now lets try and keep this thread on track. As said already I started it but it is not my thread. So if anyone else wants to chip in with updates etc then feel free.


----------



## Attack Mode

Oldham Mountain Rescue Team



> In the early hours of Saturday morning sixteen Oldham team members headed for the Welsh town of Machynlleth. The purpose of our three hour journey was to assist in the search for the missing five year old, April Jones. Upon arrival the scale of the incident struck us.
> 
> But what impressed us was the amazing generosity of the local community. There was no shortage of food and plenty to drink. The leisure centre was bustling with activity. Donations of home-made cakes, sandwiches, fruit, chocolate, biscuits, bottle drink just kept arriving. Batteries had been donated, even a pile of thermal underwear. There was no shortage of food and drink to maintain our energy levels, and boost of moral.
> 
> The local school and leisure centre, staffed by volunteers, providing hot food and drinks throughout the entire operation. Split into three sections we were tasked with searching seven areas, lending support to the other emergency services searching an area of some 70 square kilometres around the town of Machynlleth. The warmth of the local community continued with accommodation being offered across the town. Three families offered us beds for the night, providing hot showers and towels. To Lorna, John & Sabrina, Bethani & Jules a very big thank you for your kind generosity.
> 
> On Sunday we were tasked with the search of a densely vegetated and wooded. After five hours of continuous searching we returned to the leisure centre for debriefing and more Machynlleth hospitality before returning to Saddleworth on Sunday evening. Sadly our efforts did not lead to finding April. The search continues. We were humbled by the warmth and kindness of the people of Machynlleth. Our thoughts remain with you.


Taken from Oldham Mountain Rescue Team | Facebook

A great example of how both a community and the professionals came together for one aim.


----------



## Attack Mode

For anyone who couldn't watch the service today. This link has a good selection of photos. It also has some videos (though not watched them).

April Jones: Hundreds remember missing five-year-old on silent walk to church | Mail Online

Hopefully I will feel more cheerful tomorrow. But I will end my days contribution, with this "round up of the days events" of sorts.


----------



## Attack Mode

Attack Mode said:


> Mountain Rescue Searches suspended as of tonight. Local teams may be used as required. But Mountain Rescue England & Wales contribution as a whole will cease.
> 
> They will however remain on call if needed by the police.


The statement in full: (Been waiting for this for hours to be posted on MRE&W. And just as I was about to log off, I notice the update).

Official statament from Mountain Rescue:

'On Tuesday morning, Dyfed Powys Police requested Mountain Rescue assistance in the search for April Jones as part of a multi-agency response.

'Initially our task was to help coordinate the fantastic efforts being made by local volunteer searchers, and conduct searches around the residential areas of Machynlleth.

'The scale of the operation quickly increased and mountain rescue teams and search dogs were brought in from throughout Wales, and subsequently from across the UK. As other teams have stepped in to ensure continuity of cover in home areas, this truly has been a response of unprecedented scale.

'Throughout the week and over the weekend the specialist Mountain, cave, water and dog teams of Mountain Rescue have been working through a systematic search plan based on current search management science. This has involved an overhead team of approximately 20 experienced search managers and administrators co-ordinating the efforts of on average 200 searchers per day, behind the scenes at the leisure centre here.

'Whilst your cameras have caught glimpses of teams working through their tasks, almost all our work has been in remote and inaccessible areas. This includes areas best suited to our skills such as the forestry, hills, rivers and quarry workings around Machynlleth. We have searched in excess of 230 areas, over more than 70 square kilometres.

**'Over the last week the unpaid professionals of Mountain Rescue England and Wales have contributed an estimated 9250 man hours to the search for April. To put that into context, this would take one person well over 5 working years.*

'Mountain Rescue is not unfamiliar with major incidents. We were significant contributors to the rescue efforts of Lockerbie, Morecombe Bay and the Cumbrian floods. In addition each of the 24 teams who have attended here, and those who have to enabled them to do so, each attend 100 or so incidents a year in their home area. What is unfamiliar to us is the level of recognition and media attention we have received here. As each team is a separate Charity, funded entirely by donations we're very grateful for your support.

'Our focus here has been to find April, applying our skills to the intelligence available to us. We have now reached a point where we have exhausted the search of areas best suited to our skills, given what we currently know and the tasks now being generated are more suited to specially trained police search teams. As such mountain rescue operations will be suspended this evening. We have worked very closely with the Police and remain on-hand to assist with the search if the Police consider it appropriate. Meanwhile local teams intend to return as and when possible.

'As you are aware, members of mountain rescue receive no payment or expenses, and have only been able to attend here with the support of their families and employers. Similarly the support received from the people of Machynlleth has been extraordinary and we cannot put in to words our appreciation for all they've done for us. This is a harrowing time for April's family and the community, and our thoughts are with them all.'

The teams involved include: 

Aberdovey MRT, 
Aberglaslyn MRT, 
Brecon MRT, 
Bowland Pennine MRT, 
Central Beacons MRT, 
Edale MRT, 
Glossop MRT, 
Kinder MRT, 
Llanberis MRT, 
Longtown MRT, 
Midlands Cave Rescue, 
North East Wales SAR, 
North Wales Cave Rescue Organisation, 
North Yorkshire Cave Rescue, 
Ogwen Valley MRT, 
Oldham MRT, 
Rossendale and Pendle MRT, 
SARDA England, 
SARDA Isle of Man, 
SARDA South Wales, 
SARDA Wales, 
South and Mid Wales Cave Rescue Organisation, 
South Snowdonia MRT 
Western Beacons MRT.

Be proud of your local team. Seek them out, support them in whatever way you can.

*(The bold bit above)


----------



## Wobbles

The bit in bold is just . That is extraordinary, and shows just how massive a scale operation this was/is. I know well what the terrain and surroundings is like around there and can see just what a mammoth task they had, like hunting for a needle in a haystack. Kudos to them all.


----------



## suzy93074

wow that is truly amazing - such a nice thing to see the human spirit coming together - but such a sad occasion for it to happen


----------



## Attack Mode

Mark Bridger is due in court at 10 today. 

It's a week today. 

ETA: He is now on his way. A lot of swearing and objects being thrown in the direction of the prison van.


----------



## Attack Mode

He has been remanded in custody and will appear at Caernarfon Crown Court on Wednesday.

Due to the serious nature of his charges, it was expected his Crown Court appearance would be soon.


----------



## Attack Mode

In court it was disclosed the perverting the course of justice charge relates to, "the unlawful disposal or concealment of a body."

ETA: He was sobbing as the charges were read out.


----------



## DoggieBag

April's parents have asked people to release pink balloons and lanterns at 7.30pm tonight.

The air ops side of me says, be careful where you release them. Don't do it near airfields. And if doing a mass lantern release, it is suggested you inform the police in case people ring in reporting "white lights in the sky".


----------



## DKDREAM

DoggieBag said:


> April's parents have asked people to release pink balloons and lanterns at 7.30pm tonight.
> 
> The air ops side of me says, be careful where you release them. Don't do it near airfields. And if doing a mass lantern release, it is suggested you inform the police in case people ring in reporting "white lights in the sky".


i will be doing that then, do we/can we write messages on them? incase they are ever found.


----------



## Attack Mode

Bridger is due to leave court soon.

The police say they are prepared to continue searching for the next 2 weeks if needed.

ETA: He has just left. Looks like he got abuse hurled towards the van again. They cut the sound this time on Sky, so stop the swearing going out live.


----------



## dobermummy

Attack Mode said:


> Bridger is due to leave court soon.
> 
> The police say they are prepared to continue searching for the next 2 weeks if needed.


What will happen if she isnt found?


----------



## DoggieBag

DKDREAM said:


> i will be doing that then, do we/can we write messages on them? incase they are ever found.


Sure you can if you wish.


----------



## DKDREAM

I just wish i lived closer to April so i could of helped, when she is found, I will travel to put something their for her, its been such a heart braking tragic story


----------



## Attack Mode

dobermummy said:


> What will happen if she isnt found?


They will most probably review it at that time. I took it as, they have plans in place to maintain a search for the next 14 days.

But the reality is, one day they will have to stop unless any major clue pops up.


----------



## Attack Mode

Posted as a reminder things such as April are not limited to just the UK.

Hunt Widens For Missing Colorado Schoolgirl

Missing since Friday.


----------



## Guest

there is a lovely little candle site here , many candles have already been lit for april

Light a Candle - Show you Care!


----------



## Jiskefet

I lit a candle for her, too

http://www.lightacandle.co.uk/view-16897.html


----------



## missP

thanks for the updates AM, i haven't seen the news/papers this morning and just popped in here to see if there was any news.


----------



## Attack Mode

Todays searches are concentrating on the river as per previous days, and they are also searching parts of the town itself. Today so far has seen even the bushes outside the leisure centre being searched.

The search teams have now moved from the leisure centre. From now they will be using Y Plas, which is a building across the road. This will allow the leisure centre to return to normal duty.


----------



## Quinzell

Thank you for the continued updates.

Can I just ask everyone to favour balloons over the lanterns, due to the risk to wildlife. This may not seem appropriate but we are a forum of animal lovers


----------



## Attack Mode

Bridger will as of today be remanded in Manchester. His appearance in Caernarfon on Wednesday will be via video link.


----------



## Guest

I tried to light a candle but think it's broke because it said the code was wrong even though I was right.


----------



## Jiskefet

Couldn't you renew the code?
Maybe you need to use capitals?


----------



## willa

I will be releasing a pink Balloon. Although i live absolutely miles and miles away i feel i need to do something


----------



## Jiskefet

I suppose they are already using sniffer dogs..
Maybe they should also bring in the dogs that are trained to locate corpses....

I hate to think of it, but I fear that may be what they are looking for, now.


----------



## Attack Mode

Full charges read to Mark Bridger at Aberystwyth Magistrates Court:

_"First charge, between the 30th of September 2012, and 3rd October 2012, at Machynlleth, you murdered April Sue Lyn Jones, contrary to common law.

"Second charge, on the first day of October 2012, at Machynlleth, without lawful authority, or reasonable excuse, took April Sue Lyn Jones, a child under the age of 16, so as to keep her out of the lawful control of a person entitled to lawful control of the said child.

"Third charge, between 30th September 2012 and 3rd October 2012 at Machynlleth, with intent to pervert the course of justice, did an act mainly the unlawful disposal and concealment of the body of April Sue Lyn Jones, which had a tendency to pervert the course of public justice."_


----------



## Attack Mode

Jiskefet said:


> I suppose they are already using sniffer dogs..
> Maybe they should also bring in the dogs that are trained to locate corpses....
> 
> I hate to think of it, but I fear that may be what they are looking for, now.


They are using dogs trained in locating bodies. They are also using trailing dogs and air scent dogs.


----------



## Jiskefet

Shouldn't they have included abduction in the charge?
That is one crime they are 100% certain they can have him convicted for.


----------



## we love bsh's

Attack Mode said:


> Full charges read to Mark Bridger at Aberystwyth Magistrates Court:
> 
> _"First charge, between the 30th of September 2012, and 3rd October 2012, at Machynlleth, you murdered April Sue Lyn Jones, contrary to common law.
> 
> "Second charge, on the first day of October 2012, at Machynlleth, without lawful authority, or reasonable excuse, took April Sue Lyn Jones, a child under the age of 16, so as to keep her out of the lawful control of a person entitled to lawful control of the said child.
> 
> "Third charge, between 30th September 2012 and 3rd October 2012 at Machynlleth, with intent to pervert the course of justice, did an act mainly the unlawful disposal and concealment of the body of April Sue Lyn Jones, which had a tendency to pervert the course of public justice."_


When will the evidence the police have be released?


----------



## harley bear

I hate to say it but i wonder if they are looking down drains ..a 5yo could easily be put through a man hole. 

I hope she is found soon, poor baby!


----------



## Attack Mode

Jiskefet said:


> Shouldn't they have included abduction in the charge?
> That is one crime they are 100% certain they can have him convicted for.


2nd charge is abduction (it's just written in legal speak).


----------



## Jiskefet

But how can the abduction have taken place on the 1st of October if he allegedly murdered her on September 30th?


----------



## Attack Mode

we love bsh's said:


> When will the evidence the police have be released?


During the trial.



Jiskefet said:


> But how can the abduction have taken place on the 1st of October if he allegedly murdered her on September 30th?


She was taken a week ago today (the 1st), so they know 100% that was the date she was abducted.

The other 2 charges start the day before she was taken and end the day after he was arrested.

This is due to them not knowing when exactly she was killed. But know it would of been during the 2 dates given, if he is responsible.


----------



## we love bsh's

Attack Mode said:


> *During the trial.*
> 
> She was taken a week ago today (the 1st), so they know 100% that was the date she was abducted.
> 
> The other 2 charges start the day before she was taken and end the day after he was arrested.
> 
> This is due to them not knowing when exactly she was killed, but know it would of been during the 2 dates given. If he is responsible.


is the trial starting wednesday?


----------



## Attack Mode

we love bsh's said:


> is the trial starting wednesday?


No it's just the initial Crown Court hearing. Will most probably be a few months until the trial proper.


----------



## we love bsh's

A few months..wow that long longer than i imagined.


----------



## we love bsh's

Oh would/will he have to stay in prison till then?


----------



## harley bear

we love bsh's said:


> Oh would/will he have to stay in prison till then?


well they aint gonna let him walk free are they? For his own safety if nothing else.


----------



## we love bsh's

harley bear said:


> well they aint gonna let him walk free are they? For his own safety if nothing else.


I dont know thats why i asked.


----------



## harley bear

we love bsh's said:


> I dont know thats why i asked.


When he is sentenced the time hes spent on remand will be doubles and taken off his sentence. Thats if the procedure is still the same...Then he will probably be released with a new identity


----------



## we love bsh's

harley bear said:


> When he is sentenced the time hes spent on remand will be doubles and taken off his sentence. Thats if the procedure is still the same...Then he will probably be released with a new identity


Ok thanx for that info.


----------



## Lavenderb

we love bsh's said:


> A few months..wow that long longer than i imagined.


He will be held on remand hun...its the same as prison but inmates on remand have more benefits.But he will be in a prison.


----------



## we love bsh's

Lavenderb said:


> He will be held on remand hun...its the same as prison but inmates on remand have more benefits.But he will be in a prison.


Oh right thanx lav


----------



## DoodlesRule

we love bsh's said:


> Oh would/will he have to stay in prison till then?


Due to the seriousness of the charges bail would not be granted so will stay on remand. Without an admission of guilt they are treated differently - more privileges, which is why you sometimes see admitting to something just before a trial.



we love bsh's said:


> A few months..wow that long longer than i imagined.


A case personal to me via family (abuse not murder, cps decided against attempted murder charge) it was six months before the trial


----------



## Wobbles

Poor little girl, can't believe she's been missing a full week now. I hate to say it but there is a chance she never will be found, just like MM hasn't been. They must also have something on that guy for sure that their not telling the public.


----------



## Lavenderb

I'm only going by my ex's court procedures, but what happened with him was. 

1st he was arrested, questioned....luckily he admitted all allegations and was then charged.
The following morning he went to court to hear the charges read out. Then a week later he went to court again to state his plea.

He pleaded guilty so 4 weeks later it went straight to a short court session and onto sentencing. No need for a jury, nothing was dragged out.

In his case his days spent on remand weren't doubled so they just took the actual number of days spent on remand off his sentence.


----------



## DoodlesRule

In our case he did not admit it until two days before the trial so the family members had it hanging over them for 6 months that they would have to give evidence in court. For anyone who doesn't know, even if admit it still goes to court and you have to hear the charges & evidence before sentencing. Despite the late change in plea court then still has to give credit for pleading guilty


----------



## canuckjill

with any luck he is in isolation, not very pleasant......I pray and hope that by some miracle lil April is found alive and well.


----------



## Attack Mode

The "troll" I mentioned earlier in the thread has been given 12 weeks.

Police in Machynlleth will tonight be stopping all vehicles going in and out of the town this evening. They hope to question people who may of been travelling the same journey exactly a week ago.


----------



## tashi

Ok folks another call to keep on topic please


----------



## suzy93074

Attack Mode said:


> The "troll" I mentioned earlier in the thread has been given 12 weeks.
> 
> Police in Machynlleth will tonight be stopping all vehicles going in and out of the town this evening. They hope to question people who may of been travelling the same journey exactly a week ago.


Glad the "Troll" has been dealth with!  terrible what some people will do !


----------



## Jiskefet

Attack Mode said:


> The "troll" I mentioned earlier in the thread has been given 12 weeks.
> 
> Police in Machynlleth will tonight be stopping all vehicles going in and out of the town this evening. They hope to question people who may of been travelling the same journey exactly a week ago.


And good luck to them!
Hopfully they WILL find someone who saw something they did not consider relevant but which may help the police in their search. It does feel like clutching at straws, but then a single straw may hold a valuable clue...


----------



## harley bear

For some reason i cant view page 74


----------



## emmaviolet

This may be deleted but if they had of been stopping all cars last week then the parents may of had some closure on this and would know what had happened to their little girl.


----------



## Attack Mode

emmaviolet said:


> This may be deleted but if they had of been stopping all cars last week then the parents may of had some closure on this and would know what had happened to their little girl.


They did. They closed all roads in and out as soon as they became involved.

They = Police.


----------



## Attack Mode

DoggieBag said:


> April's parents have asked people to release pink balloons and lanterns at 7.30pm tonight.
> 
> The air ops side of me says, be careful where you release them. Don't do it near airfields. And if doing a mass lantern release, it is suggested you inform the police in case people ring in reporting "white lights in the sky".


This has been corrected. It's at 7pm. (Going by ITV.)

Checked a few places now, and all seem to say 7pm (which makes sense).


----------



## willa

Just back from the Shops with my packet of Pink Balloons. There was a lady infront of me also buying pink balloons.

Just seen the time has been changed to 7pm


----------



## Attack Mode

I like DB saw 7:30pm being mentioned earlier, but now everyone seems to be saying 7pm. This time makes more sense given that is closer to the time she went missing.

Also WalesOnline have this quote from the police;

_We have to prepare for the time when we accept that we might never find April. But we are optimistic that the work we are doing is going to give us the best possible chance. If we have to face that consequence, then we will do so and we will share that with the family and the wider community of Machynlleth.
_
 Superintendent Ian John, Dyfed Powys Police


----------



## Attack Mode

OK seems to be some confusion over the time. I just looked at the fb group that the comment from the parents was supposedly posted on. The admins are mentioning 7:30pm on there. 

But tying in with the balloon/lantern release. I noticed Blackpool Tower will turn Pink from 7:30pm tonight.

ETA: Given the facebook page the media are linking to says 7:30pm, I would go with that.


----------



## paddyjulie

Thanks for the updates today, much appreciated


----------



## willa

So it it now 7.30pm ? Knowing me i'll release the balloons at the wrong time


----------



## Attack Mode

willa said:


> So it it now 7.30pm ? Knowing me i'll release the balloons at the wrong time


Quick digging suggests everyone is releasing at 7:30pm. I don't think this balloon/lantern release, is a request from the parents like that fb group suggests.

This is the official request from the family:

Light a candle for April | Dyfed Powys Police | Heddlu Dyfed Powys

As can be seen there, they have requested candles to be lit. They are releasing a lantern themselves.

I think someone has then taken it upon themselves to come up with an unofficial mass balloon/lantern release.

So if you want to join in with this release, it's at 7:30pm.

If you want to light a candle as per the parents' request, it's at 7pm.

Think that explains why those 2 times are going around.

ETA: Or if you have a tower like Blackpool. Then turn it pink at 7:30pm.


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> Quick digging suggests everyone is releasing at 7:30pm. I don't think this balloon/lantern release, is a request from the parents like that fb group suggests.
> 
> This is the official request from the family:
> 
> Light a candle for April | Dyfed Powys Police | Heddlu Dyfed Powys
> 
> As can be seen there, they have requested candles to be lit. They are releasing a lantern themselves.
> 
> I think someone has then taken it upon themselves to come up with an unofficial mass balloon/lantern release.
> 
> So if you want to join in with this release, it's at 7:30pm.
> 
> If you want to light a candle as per the parents' request, it's at 7pm.
> 
> Think that explains why those 2 times are going around.


Thankyou  Think i'll light a pink candle, as that is what her Parents wanted


----------



## Attack Mode

Been a right confusion with this lantern release time. This is a photo taken at 7pm in Machynlleth.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/255368793025560576


----------



## CharleyRogan

I can see Blackpool tower from the beach at Southport if its a clear night, I am going to go down and see it.


----------



## Attack Mode

[youtube_browser]ltMTdeYMrN0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Attack Mode

Blackpool Tower.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/255377447497900034
They turned pink at 7pm according to their facebook page.

That April facebook group, who the media seem to be using as a source has caused a right confusion over timings.


----------



## CharleyRogan

How long is it staying pink for? I have some stuff to do before I can get down there


----------



## Attack Mode

CharleyRogan said:


> How long is it staying pink for? I have some stuff to do before I can get down there


Not sure. I would guess it will now be pink all night.


----------



## Attack Mode

SARbot UK who are the UK's only underwater rescue charity,have been deployed to assist in the search. They will start searching tomorrow morning.


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> SARbot UK who are the UK's only underwater rescue charity,have been deployed to assist in the search. They will start searching tomorrow morning.


Just been reading all about them on their website - absolutely amazing work they do. Wish them all the very best luck - lets pray they manage to put an end to this horror.


----------



## Jiskefet

The press release said: At about 7pm this evening, Monday 8th October 2012 Coral and Paul Jones are releasing a Chinese lantern from the garden of their home in Machynlleth, mid Wales in memory of their daughter April.

This sounds like the parents now assume that she is dead.....

We cannot even begin to understand what they must be going through......


----------



## Attack Mode

Statement from Aberdyfi Search & Rescue Team 7th Oct 2012;

_For the past 6 days ASART, along with many other teams, has been deployed in the search for April Jones, conducting searches by foot and by canoe. Members of the team have also continued to work as navigators for search dog handlers and their dogs, and others have played a significant role in the planning and organisation of this huge operation.

Today the team continued in the massive search operation to find April along with 24 other teams and other agencies from all over the UK. With the search operation moving on, the Search and Rescue Teams will now stand down and specialist Police search teams will take over. The operation to find April is by no means stopping but purely moving into a new phase, and all of the teams will be ready should their expertise be required once again. The support the public has been giving the teams over the past 6 days has been phenomenal and has had a positive impact on team morale during some challenging times. All of the team would like to thank you for your encouragement, and also to say a huge thanks to the people working long hours at the leisure centre, keeping us fueled-up so we could keep going out and doing what we needed to do. _

This is Floss taking a break in between searches;


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks for the updates AM, I haven't been able to see the news this evening, so this has kept me up to date. I did however catch sight of the lanterns over our way whilst I was out locking up. What a lovely thing to do, but how much better if it had never needed thinking of in the first place.


----------



## emmaviolet

Jiskefet said:


> The press release said: At about 7pm this evening, Monday 8th October 2012 Coral and Paul Jones are releasing a Chinese lantern from the garden of their home in Machynlleth, mid Wales in memory of their daughter April.
> 
> This sounds like the parents now assume that she is dead.....
> 
> We cannot even begin to understand what they must be going through......


Well he was charged with murder.


----------



## 1290423

emmaviolet said:


> Well he was charged with murder.


And perverting the course of justice too was he?

Terrible!
just wish he would fess up now


----------



## emmaviolet

DT said:


> And perverting the course of justice too was he?
> 
> Terrible!
> just wish he would fess up now


Yes including hiding the body.

Bloody awful.


----------



## Staysee

This whole thing reminds me of holly and jessica all those years ago and how someone who everyone thought was innocent was the murderer.


Its sickening to think that someone youd trust with your kids could do this to them, it could and will turn some parents into nervous wrecks and they will keep thier kids in for fear, its sad 


I do hope april is found either alive or dead, for her parents and familys sake to either bury her or have her home, looking likely its more to bury her but they need thier little girl back, they need to grieve for her, they need to say a proper goodbye.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Has he issued a plea yet?


----------



## Attack Mode

CharleyRogan said:


> Has he issued a plea yet?


He hasn't reached that stage in the process yet. He will do that at Crown Court.His plea will then decide on how the rest of the process continues.


----------



## Staysee

Surely for charging him with her murder they have sufficient evidence to proove he did it, so surely he wouldnt plead not guilty?


----------



## Attack Mode

Staysee said:


> Surely for charging him with her murder they have sufficient evidence to proove he did it, so surely he wouldnt plead not guilty?


He may plead not guilty if he is innocent.

He has only been charged, not convicted.

He should enter his plea on Wednesday, so lets wait and see. But even then he has the right to a fair trial.


----------



## Staysee

Attack Mode said:


> He may plead not guilty if he is innocent.
> 
> He has only been charged, not convicted.
> 
> He should enter his plea on Wednesday, so lets wait and see. But even then he has the right to a fair trial.


I do believe in innocent until proven guilty....but surely the evidence must be stacked up against him


----------



## 1290423

Staysee said:


> I do believe in innocent until proven guilty....but surely the evidence must be stacked up against him


You would have thought so!

But the police have got it wrong before.

Personally i think he's guilty and is playing a 'clever' game
But police may have evidence but have been unable to piece it all together to point a finger 'sufficiently' for it to stand up in court.

Because , remember, as others have said innocent until proven gulity!
AND also - if the is suffieient doubt!

We'll see.


----------



## Attack Mode

Staysee said:


> I do believe in innocent until proven guilty....but surely the evidence must be stacked up against him


12 men and women may decide if that is the case.


----------



## canuckjill

I made a comment and decided that I was also starting to discuss the accused, please remember this particular thread is for April and lets Pray we get an update saying she has been found...


----------



## Attack Mode

Doubt there will be anything much today, unless anything major happens. 

The checkpoints are still in place today from yesterday evening.

I will of course update if anything worthy happens.


----------



## emmaviolet

canuckjill said:


> I made a comment and decided that I was also starting to discuss the accused, please remember this particular thread is for April and lets Pray we get an update saying she has been found...


Sadly, as is usually the case in these sort of cases, the names go hand in hand with each other, this is why it is hard to get people to stop talking about him.


----------



## cheekyscrip

I f as it seems he was seen with the child in his car..and it was the last time the girl was seen?
and is not cooperating?


no explanation as why was she there?

the rest depends on forensic evidence really...
all are my assumptions but for me the conclusion is logical....


I pray for her and her family


----------



## Attack Mode

Home Secretary Theresa May today praised the "amazing contribution of volunteers in the hunt for missing five-year-old April Jones.
She said: We have seen amazing commitment from the local residents and the volunteers who have come in as I understand not just from the immediate locality but from the other areas, too, to help on this.
I think this is obviously a tragic case and I won't comment anything about the policing operation because that's a matter for the police but I think the whole country has been inspired by the volunteering that has taken place and the tremendous work and effort that has been put in. Sadly, of course, so far they haven't found April.


----------



## willa

So sad another night with no news


----------



## Happy Paws2

They were saying earlier they may never find her, I do hope they are wrong.


----------



## 1290423

Happy Paws said:


> They were saying earlier they may never find her, I do hope they are wrong.


I wonder why they aare saying that? Maybe they have a theory of what they believe has happened to her.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Maybe the suspect refuses to say where she is?


----------



## Wobbles

Ok my brother has heard something today off his mates at college (it's what their all saying apparently), that could explain the guy's reason for saying nothing. It could also IMO help explain why she was taken. I don't know if I'm allowed to say, so please could a mod or someone tell me and if so I'll put it on here.


----------



## tashi

Wobbles said:


> Ok my brother has heard something today off his mates at college (it's what their all saying apparently), that could explain the guy's reason for saying nothing. It could also IMO help explain why she was taken. I don't know if I'm allowed to say, so please could a mod or someone tell me and if so I'll put it on here.


Sorry but it is just say so. So no sorry cannot be put on here


----------



## Wobbles

tashi said:


> Sorry but it is just say so. So no sorry cannot be put on here


Ok, thought I'd best check. Yes it is just say so, but it is certainly believable, explains a few things and makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Attack Mode




----------



## Wobbles

LOL that is good! I will not say anything on here though so don't worry, that's why I asked before posting.


----------



## Jiskefet

Attack Mode said:


>


Didn't know you were Big Brother


----------



## Attack Mode

The hearing is currently underway.


----------



## Attack Mode

Judge is saying he wants the case to be heard as early in 2013 as possible.


----------



## skip

Attack Mode said:


> Judge is saying he wants the case to be heard as early in 2013 as possible.


I'm surprised because these kinds of cases can take ages before they are heard.
Thats another ordeal the poor family will have to endure


----------



## Attack Mode

Remanded in custody until Jan 11. He will enter a plea on this date.


----------



## Attack Mode

Todays searches include searches of local potholes and mines. Personnel involved include 135 police, HM Coastguard and a RAF Sea King.


----------



## Waterlily

someone pm me when she is found, this is becoming a drain to read with no news.


----------



## Attack Mode

Police investigating the disappearance of April Jones have cordoned off a caravan close to suspect Mark Bridger's house.

Tape surrounded a small clearing in a wooded area just a few hundred metres from the village of Ceinws.

Inside, a small aged caravan was being searched by officers looking for signs of the missing five-year-old.

The site is just a short distance from the field that more than dozen officers from Dyfed Powys Police and British Transport Police were meticulously searching yesterday.

Update from Daily Post.


----------



## missP

an article in The Sun saying police believe April may have been washed out to sea due to the heavy rain after she went messing and may never be found.

God i hope not!


----------



## Wobbles

Sadly that is a real possibility, the weather around here was atrocious, very very heavy rain both day and night, plus the Dyfi river flows into the sea a few miles further down.


----------



## willa

Attack Mode said:


> Police investigating the disappearance of April Jones have cordoned off a caravan close to suspect Mark Bridger's house.
> 
> Tape surrounded a small clearing in a wooded area just a few hundred metres from the village of Ceinws.
> 
> Inside, a small aged caravan was being searched by officers looking for signs of the missing five-year-old.
> 
> The site is just a short distance from the field that more than dozen officers from Dyfed Powys Police and British Transport Police were meticulously searching yesterday.
> 
> Update from Daily Post.


I assume nothing came of this ?

Just read a very depressing article stating she may have been washed out to sea


----------



## Attack Mode

They have been cordoning off lots of areas while they look for evidence.

The washing out to sea is just one of many avenues. In the end nobody searching, knows where she is.

They wouldn't be searching the vast array of locations if they knew for sure she ended up in the water.

And to expand on the caravan, it is still being looked at at the moment. As are other locations.


----------



## Muze

This whole incident has been so terribly, terribly sad. 
To lose a child is one thing, but to never really know what happened, well I can't imagine how her poor parents are coping.

:crying:

*sigh* it has been nice to see the local community and so many others offering so much of their time to try and help in any little way though.


----------



## dougal22

Waterlily said:


> someone pm me when she is found, this is becoming a drain to read with no news.


Get your secretary to check for you 

Joking aside, if it's a drain for us reading the news, I can't even begin to imagine what it's like for April's family


----------



## Waterlily

dougal22 said:


> Get your secretary to check for you
> 
> Joking aside, if it's a drain for us reading the news, I can't even begin to imagine what it's like for April's family


I know, its awful, id be in an induced coma by now Im sure if she were mine


----------



## DoggieBag

A lot of coastline has been checked, as has open waters by the RNLI. Plus the coastguard have access to software that can plot where anything floating may end up based on sea conditions. 

So don't assume reaching the sea means lost forever.

Of course it is not known 100% if she did end up in the river anyway.


----------



## DoggieBag

The judge overseeing the trial, is keen for the case to remain in North Wales. He is liaising with the family, before announcing whether the trial will be held in Caernarfon or Mold.

Doubt I can update that often myself, but will try.


----------



## Lavenderb

DoggieBag said:


> The judge overseeing the trial, is keen for the case to remain in North Wales. He is liaising with the family, before announcing whether the trial will be held in Caernarfon or Mold.
> 
> Doubt I can update that often myself, but will try.


Until they find her there's not much to update really. We are all waiting for the news that she's been found.


----------



## JANICE199

*Today it emerged that Mark Bridger, the suspect accused of murdering April Jones is related to her family.
Bridger, 46, is the uncle of the little girls two half sisters.
*
April Jones: Police search quarry and caravans in hunt for five-year-old - Telegraph


----------



## Lavenderb

Thanks for the update Janice.


----------



## JANICE199

*I thought this was worth a mention.I hope to god they catch the sicko.*
Sheerness couple's police raid ordeal after Facebook hoax claims they kidnapped missing April Jones


----------



## swarthy

JANICE199 said:


> *Today it emerged that Mark Bridger, the suspect accused of murdering April Jones is related to her family.
> Bridger, 46, is the uncle of the little girls two half sisters.
> *
> April Jones: Police search quarry and caravans in hunt for five-year-old - Telegraph


You have to wonder what on earth the world is coming to sometimes - I know these types of crimes are not new - but what on earth must go through peoples' minds


----------



## AngelEyes92

I've avoided posting on this thread as it's quite close to my heart, I spent the monday night in Machynlleth with over 200 volunteers searching for April, until 5am, and I didn't want to hear any negative comments, i.e. she has died, before I found out via other sources.


----------



## AlexTurley

read in the newspaper today that he was related to her


----------



## DoggieBag

Been extremely wet here today. Yet another night with finding her. Let's hope the following days have better results.


----------



## DoggieBag

Lavenderb said:


> Until they find her there's not much to update really. We are all waiting for the news that she's been found.


I know. Like I said, I doubt I have the time to post a lot. And chances are, if anything major happens, someone will have posted it before I can get online.


----------



## 1290423

DoggieBag said:


> I know. Like I said, I doubt I have the time to post a lot. And chances are, if anything major happens, someone will have posted it before I can get online.


I don't think there is a race as to who can report any news first!
But, alas I fear there is little hope now.


----------



## DoggieBag

Removed as it adds nothing to the thread, with regards updates.


----------



## Lavenderb

DoggieBag said:


> I know that. I did not say there was a race.
> 
> I was simply adding my bit to the feeling in this thread and a now closed thread, that some people use this thread to obtain updates.
> 
> Now that the OP is not around due to treatment by others (and ill health going by the profile). I was simply stating I can not provide those updates myself, as a replacement.
> 
> And no doubt due to being out searching or busy elsewhere. By the time I can get online to post any news it will be old.
> 
> However I will try to post anything of interest as and when I can. Just don't expect it to be often.
> 
> I can see this thread dropping down the pages, now the OP has left. But then it can't be helped now the person who started it has left.


Noone expects you to be a replacement for the OP so don't feel pressurised to post updates if its interfering with your lifestyle. It would be daft to sit there 24/7 on a pet forum.
I think AM can deal with things on their own and you could stop drawing attention to the fact they are no longer posting..it's a little odd.

Best you get some sleep if you are still searching...I was under the understanding the specialist police teams are carrying out the searches now ..according to press releases


----------



## DoggieBag

Lavenderb said:


> Noone expects you to be a replacement for the OP so don't feel pressurised to post updates if its interfering with your lifestyle. It would be daft to sit there 24/7 on a pet forum.
> I think AM can deal with things on their own and you could stop drawing attention to the fact they are no longer posting..it's a little odd.
> 
> Best you get some sleep if you are still searching...I was under the understanding the specialist police teams are carrying out the searches now ..according to press releases


RAF Mountain Rescue, RAF Sea Kings, Urban Search & Rescue and MCA (the coastguard), are all still playing their part. This is in addition to the main blue light services.

No need to worry about me getting sleep. I can look after myself. Plus I have a free day tomorrow.


----------



## JANICE199

Prince William revealed to be joining the hunt for missing April Jones - Daily Record

*Prince William revealed to be joining the hunt for missing April Jones*


----------



## DKDREAM

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/2012/1...n-machynlleth-almost-complete-91466-32022272/

They are digging some area up now


----------



## redroses2106

just thought it would be nice to bump this back up the page a bit in case of any updates


----------



## Lavenderb

April Jones: Police Vow To Continue Search


----------



## Bobbie

Camper vans in convoy to show support for April Jones | This is South Wales


----------



## willa

So sad there is still no news on little April


----------



## Tigerneko

I wish they would keep her in the news - as long as she is on the news, she is on people's minds! This Jimmy Savile thing seems to have taken over, I know there's not much they can do if there's no new developments, but I do wish they would keep her fresh in peoples minds as the public forget easily when something isn't in the news.

Is there any updates on the court case? I haven't seen a thing about it!


----------



## Wobbles

I *think* the court case is in january. Know what you mean about keeping her in the news, she seems to have all but vanished from the papers! I've seen x factor rejects get longer in the news Incredibly strange, when you think that they don't know what happened to MM either, but she's still in the papers 5 years on. Also, anyone else think it weird that the guy hasn't said anything? Surely most people would be protesting their innocence, especially when she hasn't been found, most would keep saying they were innocent for as long as they possibly could, until it caught up with them.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Sadly i would think that at this stage the police probably know pretty much what happened and have fairly strong evidence.

As this is going to court there are reasons why there is very little information being released as it can jeopardise a conviction, unfair trial and all that and he will have ben advised to remain silent or may have to remain silent because of the prosecution i would have thought ??? 

It will all come out during the trial when the press will be able to publish the evidence. 

There was much more long term info on Maddie McCann because noone was every arrested/convicted.

Very sad. Poor parents can't lay their little angel to rest  Hope he rots in hell if he did it.


----------



## vampirecatladyx

RAINYBOW said:


> Sadly i would think that at this stage the police probably know pretty much what happened and have fairly strong evidence.
> 
> As this is going to court there are reasons why there is very little information being released as it can jeopardise a conviction, unfair trial and all that and he will have ben advised to remain silent or may have to remain silent because of the prosecution i would have thought ???
> 
> It will all come out during the trial when the press will be able to publish the evidence.
> 
> There was much more long term info on Maddie McCann because noone was every arrested/convicted.
> 
> Very sad. Poor parents can't lay their little angel to rest  Hope he rots in hell if he did it.


This is so close to my heart as I have a little girl who is nearly 5, I would be devastated if anything happened to her.
Just the other day one of the other mums on the school run says that I am being to strict and not letting her run off near roads, saying she will never learn....I just don't want her to be a statistic at the end of the day. I personally think some parents are too flippant. I see it here all the time, just letting their kids run about all over the estate and not even checking on them. A neighbour even leaves their 7 year old to take care of her 3 year old brother while out playing.


----------



## RAINYBOW

vampirecatladyx said:


> This is so close to my heart as I have a little girl who is nearly 5, I would be devastated if anything happened to her.
> Just the other day one of the other mums on the school run says that I am being to strict and not letting her run off near roads, saying she will never learn....I just don't want her to be a statistic at the end of the day. I personally think some parents are too flippant. I see it here all the time, just letting their kids run about all over the estate and not even checking on them. A neighbour even leaves their 7 year old to take care of her 3 year old brother while out playing.


A a parent is is so hard to take a "balanced" view of when it is appropriate to allow children a little more freedom. When protecting becomes over protective, when keeping them safe becomes stiffling their development.

It's a tough call and every child is different.

IMO a 3 year old should not be out playing unless supervised by an adult and neither should a 4 year old however just days before this happened in Wales my nearly 6 year old was "playing out" the front of my sisters house with her brother and cousins (aged 8,9 and 10) just for 5 minutes whilst i was having a coffee. I felt happy with this, i played out at this age in the front of where i lived with older kids down the street. Then came the news about poor April and it will be a while before i allow my little one to do that again  so very sad.


----------



## Guest

a little bump with this.

April Cops: 'We'll Search Until Christmas'


----------



## AlexTurley

would like to say thank you to anyone still posting updates of whats going on  
once i get in from work i always pop on to see what the latest is 

really hope they find the poor girl soon tho


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

Cant believe they havent found her yet


----------



## Happy Paws2

I just hope they can find her soon, for her parents sake this not knowing must be ripping them apart.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

It makes you think if they have the right person in the first place....im sure the police could pull a few strings as to where this little girl is


----------



## DoggieBag

Nearly 3 weeks now. 

Let's hope there is news soon.


----------



## Sampuppy

It must be horrendous for the family!! Even worse for them today when they hear that they are excavating to try to find little Ben Needham that disappeared all those years ago!! Let's hope that there is some news soon and the family can come to terms with whatever has happened to their beautiful little girl. My thoughts are with them each day.


----------



## AlexTurley

April Jones: Police pledge to search until Christmas and beyond - WalesOnline

searching could carry on till xmas and the new year


----------



## vampirecatladyx

RAINYBOW said:


> A a parent is is so hard to take a "balanced" view of when it is appropriate to allow children a little more freedom. When protecting becomes over protective, when keeping them safe becomes stiffling their development.
> 
> It's a tough call and every child is different.
> 
> IMO a 3 year old should not be out playing unless supervised by an adult and neither should a 4 year old however just days before this happened in Wales my nearly 6 year old was "playing out" the front of my sisters house with her brother and cousins (aged 8,9 and 10) just for 5 minutes whilst i was having a coffee. I felt happy with this, i played out at this age in the front of where i lived with older kids down the street. Then came the news about poor April and it will be a while before i allow my little one to do that again  so very sad.


I sometimes wonder if I am being a little too overprotective....but she is my only child and I know what horrible people are lurking just waiting for an opportunity, so I will keep a tighter rein on her for another year or two, til she is a little older and wiser x


----------



## Bobbie

What makes this case worse is the person was not the stranger we warn our children about.


----------



## northnsouth

Bobbie said:


> What makes this case worse is the person was not the stranger we warn our children about.


Isn't that the most frigthening bit for parents.


----------



## goodvic2

Bobbie said:


> What makes this case worse is the person was not the stranger we warn our children about.


Child stranger rape/abductions are very rare.

The biggest threat are the people around them if u look at statistics.


----------



## vampirecatladyx

northnsouth said:


> Isn't that the most frigthening bit for parents.


yeah, you never truly know people around you....everyone has their secrets, you just have to have your wits about you always!!!


----------



## missP

cant begin to imagine what the family are going through waiting for news.


----------



## Bobbie

BBC News - April Jones: Machynlleth town clock lit up in pink


----------



## vampirecatladyx

missP said:


> cant begin to imagine what the family are going through waiting for news.


can't believe they still haven't found her yet....I would be getting the torture devices out, if I were the police x


----------



## 8tansox

I don't think he knows where she is now. I believe he dumped her little body in the river and it's been washed away now, which is why they're dredging it in various places.

I cannot imagine what her family must be going through.


----------



## Waterlily

vampirecatladyx said:


> can't believe they still haven't found her yet....I would be getting the torture devices out, if I were the police x


Yea, screw this, letting them sit with three meals and warm bed, if they dont co operate and release info, then start pulling out fingernails. We are to damn soft on these crims.


----------



## vampirecatladyx

BeyondReach said:


> Yea, screw this, letting them sit with three meals and warm bed, if they dont co operate and release info, then start pulling out fingernails. We are to damn soft on these crims.


I would be pulling more than fingernails out, people like this deserve to live the rest of their lives in torture and pain...this country is far to soft on criminals these days!!

My heart goes out to the family still waiting to lay their little girl to rest :-( xx


----------



## Waterlily

vampirecatladyx said:


> I would be pulling more than fingernails out, people like this deserve to live the rest of their lives in torture and pain...this country is far to soft on criminals these days!!
> 
> My heart goes out to the family still waiting to lay their little girl to rest :-( xx


fingernails was just the start


----------



## poohdog

There's a lot we have to learn about this case when it comes to court.We have been told very little by the police as yet.


----------



## Bobbie

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/2...s-a-month-after-disappearance-91466-32121666/


----------



## vampirecatladyx

poohdog said:


> There's a lot we have to learn about this case when it comes to court.We have been told very little by the police as yet.


yeah, totally true....most abductions and killers of young children are close to the family and well known by the police. Will be interesting when it all comes out!!!
just hope they get to lay her to rest x


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Bobbie said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/2...s-a-month-after-disappearance-91466-32121666/


still praying for the family x


----------



## Lavenderb

April Jones Search Expected To End In Weeks

How sad I am that this little mite has still not been found.


----------



## noogsy

the question has to be is she alive somewhere in the hands of baddies


----------



## Sussexplumber

noogsy said:


> the question has to be is she alive somewhere in the hands of baddies


Very sadly she was probably dead within 2 hours. There tends to be a pattern to this kind of thing. Remember the accused crying in Court? That rather suggests to me he knew she was dead and was therefore unable to tell the police anything without incriminating himself.


----------



## welshjet

On our local radio they also said its going to be scaled down

Poor mite, i just hope that wherever she is, shes free of any pain or trauma xxx


----------



## Bobbie

BBC News - April Jones: Pink Christmas star lit for missing girl


----------



## Lavenderb

I still think of her often, hoping she will be found. Always in our hearts April sweetheart x


----------



## Bobbie

Where I live there is a constant reminder of her as people still have their pink ribbons tied on lamp posts and shop door handles makes one very sad to see them.


----------



## Waterlily

Lavenderb said:


> I still think of her often, hoping she will be found. Always in our hearts April sweetheart x


same, I hope her family gets closure soon, would be sad if it went on years, or even worse till they themselves died.


----------



## AngelEyes92

It's horrible to see all the pink ribbons being taken down or washed away, her face isn't on the news anymore, nobody talks of hope she may be found- It's as though everybody has forgotten, so soon after she went missing.

I really do hope sincerely that she is found safe and well.


----------



## Wobbles

Bobbie said:


> Where I live there is a constant reminder of her as people still have their pink ribbons tied on lamp posts and shop door handles makes one very sad to see them.


Yep same here, pink ribbons around, and posters, though its really sad to see the ones on the lamposts and bus shelters, all faded and torn due to being there so long

There's no mention of her is there? When MM went missing she was in the news for months, and still is now and then. Why is this case any different?


----------



## DKDREAM

Wobbles said:


> Yep same here, pink ribbons around, and posters, though its really sad to see the ones on the lamposts and bus shelters, all faded and torn due to being there so long
> 
> There's no mention of her is there? When MM went missing she was in the news for months, and still is now and then. Why is this case any different?


maybe Aprils parents know more then we do and its too hurtful to see her pictures in the news? I hope things come out at the Trial so then we can understand.


----------



## Bobbie

BBC News - April Jones: Bicycle photo of missing girl released


----------



## we love bsh's

Bobbie said:


> BBC News - April Jones: Bicycle photo of missing girl released


is that this monday then?


----------



## Bobbie

Do you mean the court case??? it does give the impression that it is maybe thats why the family released the photo.


----------



## we love bsh's

Bobbie said:


> Do you mean the court case??? it does give the impression that it is maybe thats why the family released the photo.


Yeah i do mean the court case.Thanx.


----------



## Lavenderb

I still think about her as I'm sure many do. How anyone can let her parents suffer the not knowing is beyond me.


----------



## Bobbie

His trial starts today in Mold.


----------



## Guest

breaking news on sky now.
he's pleaded 'not guilty' to her murder but accepts he is 'probably responsible for her death' but denies murder. 
April's Death: Bridger 'Probably Responsible'


----------



## SammyJo

Nagini said:


> breaking news on sky now.
> he's pleaded 'not guilty' to her murder but accepts he is 'probably responsible for her death' but denies murder.
> April's Death: Bridger 'Probably Responsible'




:incazzato:


----------



## we love bsh's

Does that mean we will not be told whats happened?


----------



## Bobbie

His proper trial looks set to begin end of February I think this one was for him to enter a plea!!!!! I don't think we will ever know waht really happened.


----------



## we love bsh's

Hes obviously said enough as to whats happened that explains why they wernt looking any more.Evil man.


----------



## Jiskefet

> The judge made an order under the Contempt of Court Act that none of the evidence mentioned should be publicly reported.
> 
> But he added that Bridger's barrister's statement that Bridger accepted he was "probably responsible" for the death of April could be reported.


I guess it will all come out in the proper trial, but is is clear the evidence proves she is dead.... And they are still looking for her:



> Officers resumed efforts to find the five-year-old's body on January 7 after a two-week break.


----------



## 1290423

I understood that he was saying that he was NOT pleading guilty to murder, but that he was reasponsible for her death, I don't know how reliable taht is though


----------



## JANICE199

*I've always thought he dumped her body in the Irish sea. Evil bastard.*


----------



## welshjet

From what i can gather, there will not be much of the evidence/proceedings said outside of tbe court room

"judge ordered that none of thr evidence mentioned in court could be publicly reported"


----------



## 1290423

I seem to remember early on that it was 'said' that he had accidently run her over!

Now ALL heresay, but wonder, if maybe he had killed her, sort of accidently if you know what I mean? (drink driving, DWDC&A etc etc ) BUT then disposed of her body!

I know we shouldn't speculate, but just a hunch!


----------



## Bobbie

Just to let you know April has not been forgotten

BBC News - April Jones: Family releases balloons on missing girl&#039;s sixth birthday


----------



## dexter

Bobbie said:


> Just to let you know April has not been forgotten
> 
> BBC News - April Jones: Family releases balloons on missing girl's sixth birthday


her poor parents must be out of their mind.


----------



## Lavenderb

For April x


----------



## welshjet

Im positive I heard on the news lately that the search is being totally scaled.down


----------



## DirtyGertie

welshjet said:


> Im positive I heard on the news lately that the search is being totally scaled.down


According to The Daily Post (Welsh newspaper) and Wales Online, Dyfed-Powys Police will end the search at the end of April.

April Jones latest: Long-running police search to end next month - April Jones latest - News - WalesOnline

So very sad for the parents not knowing where she is. There are still lots of pink ribbons around where I live in N.Wales.


----------



## j4nfr4n

i remember reading in the daily mail or the mirror that the search was being scaled down too. can't begin to imagine how her parents must be feeling after all this time.


----------



## Bobbie

Yahoo! News UK & Ireland - Latest World News & UK News Headlines


----------



## tincan

reading that has made me wretch , that poor , poor child god it does'nt bare thinking about what he did to April ......... 
Her family must be going through absolute hell , having to deal with this ....

As for him saying he can't remember , yeah right lying BARSTEWARD ! 

That in itself to me is an admission of guilt , he will get what is coming to him and i hope he suffers .... 

RIP April


----------



## willa

Poor little thing  What a cruel cruel world we live in


----------



## DoodlesRule

Poor poor child, dreadful for the family never knowing and can't even give her a decent burial


----------



## grumpy goby

The news has made me feel physically sick.


----------



## Fleur

I just can't begin to imagine the pain this family continue to go through.

The family refused to leave the court when the public were cleared as the evidence was too 'upsetting' - I can understand their need to know all the details but I'm not sure I could be srong enough.

I just don't understand why he waon't say where he left her  What does he hope to gain form not giving this family some form of closure.


----------



## Pointermum

Those poor parents as if his not taken enough away from them 

I don't know how her parents can listen to it 

RIP April x


----------



## we love bsh's

Truly sick poor little lass.
Rip sweet.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Fleur said:


> I just can't begin to imagine the pain this family continue to go through.
> 
> The family refused to leave the court when the public were cleared as the evidence was too 'upsetting' - I can understand their need to know all the details but I'm not sure I could be srong enough.
> 
> *I just don't understand why he waon't say where he left her*  What does he hope to gain form not giving this family some form of closure.


without wanting to sound horrible, what makes you think there is much left of her to find? I think the fact they found evidence of a childs skull in amongst fire stuff means there might not be anything left to find.

awful situation


----------



## PetloverJo

So sad

What makes me even sicker is, when convicted he will be sent to jail protected at the the tax payers expense, because there will be quite a lot of inmates that will want to end his life for him. Think the death penalty should be brought back, there is plenty of tests to do these days that proves they are 100% guilty.


----------



## cheekyscrip

beyond understanding...

hope he will rot in hell for eternity....


----------



## we love bsh's

PetloverJo said:


> So sad
> 
> What makes me even sicker is, when convicted he will be sent to jail protected at the the tax payers expense, because there will be quite a lot of inmates that will want to end his life for him. Think the death penalty should be brought back, there is plenty of tests to do these days that proves they are 100% guilty.


Too good for him jo ill tell you exactly what they should do with people like him,use them in test labs and let all the innocent animals go and only use 'these animals'.


----------



## DollyGirl08

Just terrible.
To think what that little girl would have went through, just a little child.


----------



## DKDREAM

I felt physically sick when i heard the news today, There isnt a word i can say that describes how I feel about that Evil Creature, R.I.P April sweetheart, My thoughts are with her family and parents.


----------



## Happy Paws2

cheekyscrip said:


> beyond understanding...
> 
> hope he will rot in hell for eternity....


And the sooner the better.

I felt so sorry for the family in court today.


----------



## harley bear

I dont think there was much of her to leave tbh they say they found scull fragments in his fire place 

I hope the poor baby is at peace and her family find the strength to fight through this horrible time and get at least some justice from the joke of a legal system we have.


----------



## Lavenderb

Fleur said:


> I just can't begin to imagine the pain this family continue to go through.
> 
> The family refused to leave the court when the public were cleared as the evidence was too 'upsetting' - I can understand their need to know all the details but I'm not sure I could be srong enough.
> 
> I just don't understand why he waon't say where he left her  What does he hope to gain form not giving this family some form of closure.


Me, personally and I make no claim to know anything, this is just purely based on my perception feel that he probably did things to April sexually and that he is desperate to keep her resting place a secret as whilst there is no evidence of it, they can't sentence him with sexual offences. But that is purely my opinion and nothing else...rest in peace dear April , you will never be forgotten angel x


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

Oh!" Sweet Jesus, poor little girl. The torment her poor family have been going through. 

Sickening sickening - may he never find peace.


----------



## poohdog

Give him to me for ten minutes and I'll guarantee his memory will be miraculously restored.


----------



## shetlandlover

Sorry but child killers and child sexual abusers are the reason I think the death penalty should be restored.


----------



## we love bsh's

shetlandlover said:


> Sorry but child killers and child sexual abusers are the reason I think the death penalty should be restored.


I agree but its too humane for them.


----------



## Bobbie

Thought you might like to read this.

BBC News - Rescue team&#039;s vehicle to be named after April Jones


----------



## Guest

Bobbie said:


> Thought you might like to read this.
> 
> BBC News - Rescue team's vehicle to be named after April Jones


I hope they buy something very, very heavy and park it on 'his' meat and veg for a day or two...


----------

